# Urban Decay NAKED 3 palette



## xlisaa (Nov 5, 2013)

I found pictures a few weeks ago on the NAKED 3 on instagram, but since then, the person who originally posted the images have removed it. Today, I found more pictures of the NAKED 3! They are supposedly already available at Sephora locations in France. What do you think? Do you think you need to get NAKED again? 











Images found from Natacha-Birds


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2013)

It's not up on the Sephora (France) website yet but apparently this is legit.

http://www.sephora.fr/search/search_results.jsp?_requestid=171815


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 5, 2013)

HATE the design... LOVE Urban Decay. Yes I will buy it. Will you be getting it, Lisa? I think that we're still waiting for a colorful matte palette. Urban Decay, why you no listen to us D; haha and the colors aren't really wow-ing me... we'll see though!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2013)

ELECTRIC should be coming out within the next few months. Considering L'Oreal went so far to trademark it my guess it's a colorful line on part with NAKED.


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HATE the design... LOVE Urban Decay. Yes I will buy it. Will you be getting it, Lisa? I think that we're still waiting for a colorful matte palette. Urban Decay, why you no listen to us D; haha and the colors aren't really wow-ing me... we'll see though!
I don't hate the design, but I think it's something different. I think if we see it in person we'd "grow" to like it? haha. maybe, maybe not. I think I will get it! Hell yeah! I keep asking for a colorful matte palette, but it doesn't even have to be all matte, I just want an all color palette with no neutrals in them at all because I'm so overwhelmed with all of it! Lol. I think it might happen soon though (hopefully)! I think @zadidoll found that they trademarked the word ELECTRIC? I mean it can be anything, but if the concept is like NAKED, but ELECTRIC over the palette with colorful shades inside, I would want so badly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ELECTRIC should be coming out within the next few months. Considering L'Oreal went so far to trademark it my guess it's a colorful line on part with NAKED.
LOL! You typed it out while I was replying to it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YES! I have been asking forever! I keep e-mailing them the suggestion "COLORFUL PALETTE PLEASEEEE!" (well not exactly like that, but basically)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not up on the Sephora (France) website yet but apparently this is legit.

http://www.sephora.fr/search/search_results.jsp?_requestid=171815
I'm assuming it might come out around Dec. since NAKED 2 and Basics came out around that time. I remember NAKED 1 came out as a fall collection in 2010 though.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HATE the design... LOVE Urban Decay. Yes I will buy it. Will you be getting it, Lisa? I think that we're still waiting for a colorful matte palette. Urban Decay, why you no listen to us D; haha and the colors aren't really wow-ing me... we'll see though!
I don't hate the design, but I think it's something different. I think if we see it in person we'd "grow" to like it? haha. maybe, maybe not. I think I will get it! Hell yeah! I keep asking for a colorful matte palette, but it doesn't even have to be all matte, I just want an all color palette with no neutrals in them at all because I'm so overwhelmed with all of it! Lol. I think it might happen soon though (hopefully)! I think @zadidoll found that they trademarked the word ELECTRIC? I mean it can be anything, but if the concept is like NAKED, but ELECTRIC over the palette with colorful shades inside, I would want so badly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


One of the reasons I think it's a new line rather than an individual product is because we already had ELECTRIC eyeliners last year. The word wasn't trademarked when it was merely a set of eyeliners. Considering they seem only to trademark words that become new lines rather than individual products my thought is this is going to be a colorful line like the NAKED. Hopefully it is because it's ABOUT TIME!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 5, 2013)

The thing is that Urban Decay's logo is "beauty with an edge" ... i'm not feeling that lately? The Vice 2 was great but I was not feeling that the LOGO matched with the Shattered and Anarchy Face Case (packaging was gorgeous; but the content inside was OKAY).. I'm unsure with that ELECTRIC thing but I'm hoping that it has some really bold gorgeous shades.. I just don't like the design on the Naked 3. The eye shadows looks like it's more on the NATURAL light side.. no medium/dark brown, only 1 dark shade, a lot of shimmers (barely any mattes), etc..


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The thing is that Urban Decay's logo is "beauty with an edge" ... i'm not feeling that lately? The Vice 2 was great but I was not feeling that the LOGO matched with the Shattered and Anarchy Face Case (packaging was gorgeous; but the content inside was OKAY).. I'm unsure with that ELECTRIC thing but I'm hoping that it has some really bold gorgeous shades.. I just don't like the design on the Naked 3. The eye shadows looks like it's more on the NATURAL light side.. no medium/dark brown, only 1 dark shade, a lot of shimmers (barely any mattes), etc..
haha, I say the exact same thing to my boyfriend. I was like look at all my palettes, it says "beauty with an edge" &amp; what edge is there when they're almost all the same concept? but yeah I get what you mean. I really wish they also did something like a throwback thing where they have products they had before like the lip gunks (I loved those) or eyeshadow colors like Sting.


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
One of the reasons I think it's a new line rather than an individual product is because we already had ELECTRIC eyeliners last year. The word wasn't trademarked when it was merely a set of eyeliners. Considering they seem only to trademark words that become new lines rather than individual products my thought is this is going to be a colorful line like the NAKED. Hopefully it is because it's ABOUT TIME!
That's what I thought too because it wasn't trademarked when the electric eyeliner set came out in 2011 so I'm definitely hoping for a new line!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We shall see!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 5, 2013)

I dont own either Nakeds but I did gift 1 &amp; 2 to my older sister. She's partial to 2. That being said, I think I'm in love with Naked 3, I just can't decide yet 




 I feel like I already own so many nudes/single UD shades to make a good "Naked" eye but I am excited either way and I can't wait to see swatches once that's rolling out!


----------



## pride (Nov 5, 2013)

Oooh I'm liking the colors in this new one! 

I'm probably alone on this but dang, I wish they'd put Sin in another neutral palette...Naked palette isn't my favorite, and Sin isn't in the other one (now two!). I have it in the Ammo palette and it's by far my most used and I would much rather buy a palette than those single shadows.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

I think the palette tones are pretty, definitely up my alley color wise, but it's quite similar to the Nude Tude (which probably explains why I like this palette so much) so for me it probably wouldn't be worth the money at all.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the palette tones are pretty, definitely up my alley color wise, but it's quite similar to the Nude Tude (which probably explains why I like this palette so much) so for me it probably wouldn't be worth the money at all.
Ohhh.. Definitely very Nude Tude-esque. That is my hands down, favorite of all time, most used palette - it makes sense why I do like this one too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhh.. Definitely very Nude Tude-esque. That is my hands down, favorite of all time, most used palette - it makes sense why I do like this one too!
Yeah, it's like, nude tude if nude tude had more in between range, especially in the pinks and browns. Very similar "basic" spectrum. Look at me, analyzing nude colors. This is the exact reason UD justifies making 8 million variations on the nude. bahahaah.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooh... I love this.  I use my Naked Palettes all the flipping time!  Do I need this? Nope. But I want it!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 6, 2013)

I will get it the second it comes out. I love the colors, I've always been a fan of purple, taupe, minky colors. SOO excited.

Anyone know any info about how to get this ASAP?


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll prob ask my bf to get it for me for christmas..but have him wait until January to buy it so I can start working my sephora status up again, lol. I love the colors and definitely want it in my collection, but I already have naked 1 and 2, lorac pro, and nude tude so I'm in no hurry. Oh and the Stila one that is similar but I can't remember which "in the..." it is.


----------



## eucala08 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have the original Naked palette, and I didn't get the 2nd one because I felt that I had enough neutral shades with Naked1 and the Nude'tude and just some other single shades. I think I have enough neutral shades already to not need the 3rd either. Really it looks boring to me. I want a color palette.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 6, 2013)

I want to see swatches of these shadows! As of now I think I'll skip it, but swatches may change my mind.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't have Naked 1 or 2. I've been debating on buying one of them, but after seeing Naked 3, I'm sold. I can already envision all the eye looks I could create with the Naked 3 palette! For a mostly nude palette, I think it has a great range of colors that will go really well together.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have Naked 1 or 2. I've been debating on buying one of them, but after seeing Naked 3, I'm sold. I can already envision all the eye looks I could create with the Naked 3 palette!
For a mostly nude palette, I think it has a great range of colors that will go really well together.
This is my thoughts exactly!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 6, 2013)

http://m.refinery29.com/2013/10/56306/urban-decay-naked-3-palette? Refinery 29 posted this interesting article!


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 6, 2013)

I found swatches!





Swatches &amp; more images of the palette from this blog: wheeconfetti (N/A)


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://m.refinery29.com/2013/10/56306/urban-decay-naked-3-palette?

Refinery 29 posted this interesting article!
I saw that after many people reposted the image from the person who originally posted it up, but took it down because a UD employee was asking for her to take it down. Many people ended up saying it's fake because many people sell fake NAKED 1 and NAKED 2's, but I guess it's real because there's many receipts of people buying it from Sephora France!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 6, 2013)

Ohhhh I might need this. I don't have Naked 1 or 2 but these colors are right up my alley. May have to add to the Christmas/Birthday wishlist!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found swatches!





Swatches &amp; more images of the palette from this blog: wheeconfetti (N/A)

Is it bad that I want to buy this palette just for Dust and Buzz?  Gorgeous!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 6, 2013)

Ohh! I see!! I believe it's real! The swatches look great!



> I saw that after many people reposted the image from the person who originally posted it up, but took it down because a UD employee was asking for her to take it down. Many people ended up saying it's fake because many people sell fake NAKED 1 and NAKED 2's, but I guess it's real because there's many receipts of people buying it from Sephora France!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in the minority but I'm not feeling this palette. Half of the colors are too light for me. Also considering that my Naked 2 palette has been used only once in the last six months I can't justify buying this.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for Lauren to post the images on her site. Once she does then we'll KNOW it's real. Why? Because Lauren designs the packaging for Urban Decay.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

I like the swatches... I'll most likely get it since I get everything UD? haha and I have a feeling that Adam is gonna get me the eyeshadow vault.. he keeps on hinting 'makeup' for christmas and it's my fav. brand? =.=


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

I will be so jealous, Vicky, if he did.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the swatches... I'll most likely get it since I get everything UD? haha and I have a feeling that Adam is gonna get me the eyeshadow vault.. he keeps on hinting 'makeup' for christmas and it's my fav. brand? =.=
I am convinced that your boyfriend needs to become my husband's mentor!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm just _thinking_ that he is.. he never talks about Christmas THIS early.. and he's been hinting ever since he saw me looking at it.. unsure. I find it a bit pricey but at the same time it's nice since I can really create my own personalized palette; I'm surprised that the eyeliner and eyeshadow vault is still up.

For the Naked 3, I wonder when it will actually be released.. I'm actually surprised that people are already getting it in other countries! So jealous D; Yes, keep us updated with Lauren's site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the box looks pretty but what's up with those funky designs on the actual palette?!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 6, 2013)

Some blogs are saying January 8 as release date.  That would be nice!


----------



## KNJScorpio (Nov 6, 2013)

This looks way too much like Naked 2, IMO. And I never use Naked 2. Naked 1, I love, though. I don't know, I'll wait until it comes out and see it in person.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

> Some blogs are saying January 8 as release date. Â That would be nice!


 That would actually work out quite nice haha so it won't really be a "christmas gift"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That would actually work out quite nice haha so it won't really be a "christmas gift"





And it would count towards renewing my VIB status!  Hee hee!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

> And it would count towards renewing my VIB status! Â Hee hee!


 Yikes! I'll be rouge again soon... This is a very bad sign.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 6, 2013)

I have mixed feelings on this one.  I have Naked 2 and use it almost daily, it is probably one of my favorite palettes ever.  To me the swatches look very similar to Naked 2 (this could be due to my crappy work computer monitor, though).  I think I need to see this in person before I make any decisions.  Oh hell, who am I kidding?  I'll probably buy it anyway


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 6, 2013)

Shadows look gorgeous, but not sure about the packaging. I will also buy in January to requalify for Rouge. Remember when Naked 2 came out and was sold out for weeks? Hopefully it does launch in January so I can order right away to avoid that.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 6, 2013)

I adore my Naked palettes, especially the Naked 2.  Suspect, Foxy, YDK, Tease, and Virgin are well on their way to hitting pan!  I hope I love Naked 3 just as much.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 6, 2013)

I do not own any Naked palettes but i think its time to get one and I really love the colors in this one. I looked at the UD fb page and I wish UD would say whether it is real or not. I mean if the secrets is out there is no need to ignore the comments? Hopefully it is out around christmas time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm gonna order wherever it's released first; most likely ud.com


----------



## smashinbeauty (Nov 6, 2013)

love the shades


----------



## puppyluv (Nov 6, 2013)

The packaging seems strange. Why is it wavy like that? If this is real, it is really tempting. The eyeshadow shades look really pretty, and I don't have any of the Naked palettes. I do have the Nude tude though so I don't NEED any more nudes, but I definitely WANT them.


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Nov 6, 2013)

Have Naked 1 and love it. I wouldn't have ever thought I would use it as much as I do, but it's rather versatile and great for work when I'm wanting to keep it more neutral. I don't have Naked 2, and now am torn between Naked 2 and 3. Any one want to sway me to either side? (FWIW, I'm very fair, a little more cool toned, brown hair with some red, and dark brown eyes). Of course, I do have a Christmas birthday, so I coudl try to ask my mama for one, and beg the husband for the other.


----------



## JustKelsey (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it just me or do the swatches look exactly like the swatches for the original NAKED palette, just in a different order from lightest to darkest? Or even a combination of both the original and the second palette. The colors are just too similar to me. If this is a real palette, those who already own both the original, the second, and NAKED BASICS like myself already have similar colors. The colors don't look like anything new or anything unique enough that I can't substitute my current NAKED shadows for. 

Don't get me wrong I love my nude shadows and have recently started to get into the habit of using all my palettes, but another palette that has colors almost exactly the same as the past palettes? I can't justify it.

However, I think this is palette would be great for the fair ladies out there who don't own any of the palettes yet (if this is indeed a real palette).


----------



## imastermakeup (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello ladies, just for clarifying and to distribute the right info, there are 2 "Naked 3" currents out there telling about the UD naked 3 exist. One is from french websites showing pictures and swatches and even Sephora receipts, such as these 2. http://www.wheeconfetti.com/ and http://www.natacha-birds.fr/leblog/naked3-urban-decay/.
The other one are chinese retailers that have a modified Naked 2 fake palette transformed in Naked 3 for sale. The colors are similar to ones showed in the french sites BUT they are not the same, there are difference in the position of the pans and the color itself. So there, now all we have to do is wait until January to see if the real Naked 3 is true.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 6, 2013)

Thinking I might pass on this. But it does look pretty!


----------



## DunkinSACHA (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi girls, just for clarifying, the palette in the french sites is the real Naked 3. The release was planned in France for Christmas (or just a bit before, whatever) but some French Sephoras have accidentally put the palette on/for(?) sale too early.. this is why some people already have the Naked 3 in France. By the way, today all the French Sephoras received the order to withdraw the palette from sale.

Now we are trying to know if the launch of the palette will be advanced as the Naked 3 has been unveiled in advance... maybe, maybe not? *hoooope* 



  (Really sorry for my bad English, trying to do my best 



)


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DunkinSACHA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi girls, just for clarifying, the palette in the french sites is the real Naked 3. The release was planned in France for Christmas (or just a bit before, whatever) but some French Sephoras have accidentally put the palette on/for(?) sale too early.. this is why some people already have the Naked 3 in France. By the way, today all the French Sephoras received the order to withdraw the palette from sale.

Now we are trying to know if the launch of the palette will be advanced as the Naked 3 has been unveiled in advance... maybe, maybe not? *hoooope* 



  (Really sorry for my bad English, trying to do my best 



)
I saw on Urban Decay twitter that is was a fake.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imastermakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello ladies, just for clarifying and to distribute the right info, there are 2 "Naked 3" currents out there telling about the UD naked 3 exist. One is from french websites showing pictures and swatches and even Sephora receipts, such as these 2. http://www.wheeconfetti.com/ and http://www.natacha-birds.fr/leblog/naked3-urban-decay/.
The other one are chinese retailers that have a modified Naked 2 fake palette transformed in Naked 3 for sale. The colors are similar to ones showed in the french sites BUT they are not the same, there are difference in the position of the pans and the color itself. So there, now all we have to do is wait until January to see if the real Naked 3 is true.
Did anyone notice that the printed names on both palettes look a bit off?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2013-New-Naked-3-Palette-Wholesale-For-cheap-Classic-12-colors-eyeshadow/1448407332.html

I just found the naked 3 palette for sale on Chinese website.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 6, 2013)

> Some blogs are saying January 8 as release date. Â That would be nice!


 Three days before my birthday. Meant to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DunkinSACHA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi girls, just for clarifying, the palette in the french sites is the real Naked 3. The release was planned in France for Christmas (or just a bit before, whatever) but some French Sephoras have accidentally put the palette on/for(?) sale too early.. this is why some people already have the Naked 3 in France. By the way, today all the French Sephoras received the order to withdraw the palette from sale.

Now we are trying to know if the launch of the palette will be advanced as the Naked 3 has been unveiled in advance... maybe, maybe not? *hoooope* 



  (Really sorry for my bad English, trying to do my best 



)
I saw on Urban Decay twitter that is was a fake.


I recall they said the same things about UD2. lol


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Nov 6, 2013)

Of course I will believe it when I see it. Looks right up my alley if its really.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 6, 2013)

All I can say is I NEED this!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone speak French and want to place a long distance call? lol


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone speak French and want to place a long distance call? lol




Lol! I saw other receipts too so I would believe it. &amp; it's not like it was a fake location 'cause it's real! haha.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh yeah this thread totally just reminded me of another thread that popped up like 8 months ago

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134103/scary-urban-decay


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol! I saw other receipts too so I would believe it. &amp; it's not like it was a fake location 'cause it's real! haha.

Haven't you heard?  Urban Decay declared on their Facebook page that all French Sephoras are fake!  Selling fake Urban Decay Naked 3!  *clutches pearls*

(Just being facetious. I'm just reminiscing-- UD claimed the Naked 2 was fake way back when!)


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haven't you heard?  Urban Decay declared on their Facebook page that all French Sephoras are fake!  Selling fake Urban Decay Naked 3!  *clutches pearls*

(Just being facetious. I'm just reminiscing-- UD claimed the Naked 2 was fake way back when!)




yup!

&amp; I definitely remember that too!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



yup!

&amp; I definitely remember that too!

I think we were supposed to forget about it! HA!  A makeup lover never forgets.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 7, 2013)

Be still, my heart.. I have all 3 Nakeds and I'm sure I'll be convinced to get this too once I see it in person... What's a girl to do. I don't use every single shadow but naked 1/2 are full size shadows.. So even using 3 shadows is less than buying them individually. I love a good deal! So exciting! I heart all of you than can appreciate the difference in all these neutrals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Nov 7, 2013)

Was just thinking about getting one of the Naked 1 or 2 palettes and the Naked basics palette tomorrow at sephora and now I don't know if I should wait or not!!!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 7, 2013)

I must have!  I have Naked 1 and 2 (no basics but it is on my list of to buys) so I *need* this to complete my collection!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was just thinking about getting one of the Naked 1 or 2 palettes and the Naked basics palette tomorrow at sephora and now I don't know if I should wait or not!!!





Naked 2 is my favorite; a nice mix of warm and cool colors.  But honestly, I love each of them!  You can't go wrong, in my opinion.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh yeah this thread totally just reminded me of another thread that popped up like 8 months ago

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134103/scary-urban-decay

Just checked that out &amp; was laughing at how most of those rumors they were going to make up &amp; post on UD's wall are now real products lol


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 7, 2013)

No, no, no, no, no!!!! My wallet isn't happy!! If this is for real I MUST have it!!!!! Addict of palettes here and have all the others and LOVE them!!! Fingers are crossed for Jan!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol! I saw other receipts too so I would believe it. &amp; it's not like it was a fake location 'cause it's real! haha.

Haven't you heard?  Urban Decay declared on their Facebook page that all French Sephoras are fake!  Selling fake Urban Decay Naked 3!  *clutches pearls*

(Just being facetious. I'm just reminiscing-- UD claimed the Naked 2 was fake way back when!)


LOL Oh someone needs to screencap! LOL

And I'm so glad others remember when UD posted that.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 7, 2013)

OMG, it's like they read my mind, and decided to make my eyeshadow dreams come true! You should see my Naked one and two, I'm hitting pan in all of the lightest colors, and have made small dents in the darks. I'm super pale, so at least of the colors in each, is a little overwhelming on my complexion. I have to have it! I wish I could pre-order. I want it now!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 7, 2013)

I feel like I'm in the middle of a murder mystery. But with more eyeshadow.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL Oh someone needs to screencap! LOL

And I'm so glad others remember when UD posted that.

They could have just had a playful attitude about it: "Just wait!  We'll reveal all soon!"  I love it when companies don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Nov 7, 2013)

I never really got that excited about the Naked or Naked 2 palettes. I considered the Basics palette briefly when I had a giftcard, but skipped it. The original and 2 palettes seem a little dark for me, although I am not sure dark is the right word. Plus $50 or whatever the price is now is just a lot of money to me. Someone pointed out that was less than $5 per shade, but still, it is a lot of money. Plus, I have a few palettes and I find I used them less often day to day because I cannot carry them in my purse easily (or at all).

However, I will say that this one appeals to me the most out of all of them. I am kind of going more for natural and indie now, but this definitely caught my eye when I saw it posting in a FB group earlier.


----------



## Misdameanor (Nov 7, 2013)

Ahhhh I totally need to get this. My green eyes will love the purple shades for sure


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone want to buy my Naked and Naked 2 palette; pretty please?!?! I have other UD palettes and shadows that I need to put up too... The eyeshadow vault doesn't have Booty Call, Half Baked, and Sidecar but I'm willing to part with those shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i need to make space for my naked 3 too bc both of my ikea alex drawers are packed x(


----------



## EssieAddict17 (Nov 7, 2013)

X


----------



## Chiajanine (Nov 7, 2013)

have 1 and 2.  how can i NOT buy 3!?  need it of course.  can't wait for it to be released!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2013)

See Vicky's sale/trade list in the B/S/T forum: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134051/viccckyhoang-sale-trade-list-huge-list-filled-w-lots-of-goodies/0_100


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 7, 2013)

> See Vicky's sale/trade list in the B/S/T forum: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134051/viccckyhoang-sale-trade-list-huge-list-filled-w-lots-of-goodies/0_100


 Whoops! Totally forgot that I had it. Please don't ask on this thread.. Msg me or comment on my list. I need to update it


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok...so went to sephora today of course for VIB and started chatting with the worker. (I am a reg there lol) we got on the topic of palettes and I said to her I heard that there was a naked 3 coming out. She was shocked that I knew about it. (Only from the fabulous MUT ladies would I know about it) and she said it was supposed to come out today in sephora stores. I said what?? She said she would get in trouble telling me. She then said that the pushed back til December. So..this is what I confirmed today. I can't imagine she was making that up but....lol I HAD to let you guys know!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2013)

I called my local Sephora and talked to the manager and she told me that they're suppose to deny it even exists. LOL I said, "too late, the Paris Sephora store has been selling theirs so cat is out of the bag." She laughed and said they are being told that it's to be released in December (1) but the dates have been changed a few times already.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 7, 2013)

If it is released for december then this will be on my christmas list!!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 7, 2013)

Urban Decay takes themselves too seriously.  I want to call the main office and sing to them in a Michael Kors voice, "Lighten up, it's just makeup, it's makeup, it's makeuuuuup!"







Anyone get my reference?  Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Urban Decay takes themselves too seriously. 

Blame L'Oreal for that. Since L'Oreal acquired Urban Decay the UD brand isn't the fun, edgy, upbeat that doesn't take things seriously.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Blame L'Oreal for that. Since L'Oreal acquired Urban Decay the UD brand isn't the fun, edgy, upbeat that doesn't take things seriously.

Probably true.  They're still my favorite eyeshadow brand!  Although my Inglot palettes are moving up in my world....


----------



## RedLipstick1 (Nov 7, 2013)

omg so pretty! love the colors!


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 7, 2013)

> I called my local Sephora and talked to the manager and she told me that they're suppose to deny it even exists. LOL I said, "too late, the Paris Sephora store has been selling theirs so cat is out of the bag." She laughed and said they are being told that it's to be released in December (1) but the dates have been changed a few times already.


 Wow, well a Sephora store manager is reputable source so it looks like we will all be able to get our hands on this baby in the near future. Yay! That been said I have been wanting an all matte naked pallet from Urban Decay for YEARS! They said Naked Basics would be the answer but it's not. I just want the same amount and variety of colors as in Naked or Naked 2. If Naked 2 could be mayfield that would be ideal!


----------



## Avalon182 (Nov 7, 2013)

Since I have the 1st two palette ( had basics but wasn't happy so returned it  ), this is a must!

The only thing is that Im kinda thinking this is a little too much like the lorac unzipped palette ( I have no idea why I have such a strong feeling.) I'll just have to wait and see more and more swatches to decide!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 7, 2013)

UD just confirmed it!!!


----------



## Avalon182 (Nov 7, 2013)

YEP THEY DID OMG!! THE ANGELS HAVE SPOKEN


----------



## nichayes (Nov 7, 2013)

yay cant wait


----------



## Jaly (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Avalon182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I have the 1st two palette ( had basics but wasn't happy so returned it  ), this is a must!

The only thing is that Im kinda thinking this is a little too much like the lorac unzipped palette ( I have no idea why I have such a strong feeling.) I'll just have to wait and see more and more swatches to decide!

half of the palette is similar to Lorac's unzipped, however, the other half have more brown, grey and black than Unzipped and its not as shimmery as unzipped from the looks of it.

I really liked my unzipped, but most of the colors I adore, i.e. the light pink/rose/gold colors are all too shimmery...  so I've drifted away from it.....

and now, i'm into purple...   enter Laura Mercier's artist palette # 2.  

Anyways, I will definitely be getting Naked 3, since I passed on Naked 1, 2, basic, flushed and Vice 1 &amp; 2.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh, this makes me so happy!!! I definitely don't need another neutral palette, (already have Naked 2, Nude Tude and Lorac Pro) but I LOVE these colors and I'm ready to buy this yesterday.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Nov 7, 2013)

I will wait 5 months to pick it up. Since the last release of Naked 2 took me 5 months to get my hands on. I am looking forward to see the MUA dupe of this palette.


----------



## Missyrocks (Nov 7, 2013)

> Since I have the 1st two palette ( had basics but wasn't happy so returned itÂ  ), this is a must! The only thing is that Im kinda thinking this is a little too much like the lorac unzipped palette ( I have no idea why I have such a strong feeling.) I'll just have to wait and see more and more swatches to decide!


 Thought the same- I LOVE LOVE Lorac's Unzipped. I love the texture of UD, but too shimmery for me. I love that Lorac does half and half.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 8, 2013)

I am really torn on this one. In the Sephora sale, the #1 item on my list was Vice 2. I tend to wear more pinks, purples, and greens than anything else. Plus, Vice 2 is limited edition and I'm still mad at myself for not getting Theodora (neutrals, but greens too). I do have Naked and I do love it (as UD is #1 for shadows with me hands down). I never got Naked 2. I've been going back and forth about getting it but never have. However, I recently looked up swatch comparisons between N1 and N2. I'd say I prefer about 2/3 of the swatches in N2 over 1/3 in N1. Then, I look at the palettes side by side (instead of swatches) and I skip getting N2. So now we have N3. When looking at it online, I am attracted to it because I'm so pale and the colors are so light. They would probably be good base or blending colors for me whereas for many they'd be highlights (I'm guessing). I may just have to go and compare all 3 in a store to see. Do I get N2, N3, both, or neither? Just not sure yet.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 8, 2013)

So I googled Naked 3 Images.  I totally have makeup on the brain so I was...um...surprised/stunned with some of the pics that came up.  Whoops.  NSFW, for sure.


----------



## rigs32 (Nov 8, 2013)

The colors remind me of the Too Faced Boudoir Eyes palette which is my go to for everyday and I've hit pan on the lid colors. If that's true, I will definitely be getting this.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 8, 2013)

> I am really torn on this one. In the Sephora sale, the #1 item on my list was Vice 2. I tend to wear more pinks, purples, and greens than anything else. Plus, Vice 2 is limited edition and I'm still mad at myself for not getting Theodora (neutrals, but greens too). I do have Naked and I do love it (as UD is #1 for shadows with me hands down). I never got Naked 2. I've been going back and forth about getting it but never have. However, I recently looked up swatch comparisons between N1 and N2. I'd say I prefer about 2/3 of the swatches in N2 over 1/3 in N1. Then, I look at the palettes side by side (instead of swatches) and I skip getting N2. So now we have N3. When looking at it online, I am attracted to it because I'm so pale and the colors are so light. They would probably be good base or blending colors for me whereas for many they'd be highlights (I'm guessing). I may just have to go and compare all 3 in a store to see. Do I get N2, N3, both, or neither? Just not sure yet.


 Theodora is on sale on urbandecay.com by the way.


----------



## Boots (Nov 8, 2013)

> Theodora is on sale on urbandecay.com by the way.


Only the Glinda left, I'm afraid. I knew should have gotten it also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Naked 3 might be the first I actually buy though. The colours will work better for me as many seem to have a purple tone to them.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a slight obsession with UD so I definitely  want this palette.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I googled Naked 3 Images.  I totally have makeup on the brain so I was...um...surprised/stunned with some of the pics that came up.  Whoops.  NSFW, for sure.  
Haha I totally just did that same thing. Oops!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really torn on this one. In the Sephora sale, the #1 item on my list was Vice 2. I tend to wear more pinks, purples, and greens than anything else. Plus, Vice 2 is limited edition and I'm still mad at myself for not getting Theodora (neutrals, but greens too). I do have Naked and I do love it (as UD is #1 for shadows with me hands down). I never got Naked 2. I've been going back and forth about getting it but never have. However, I recently looked up swatch comparisons between N1 and N2. I'd say I prefer about 2/3 of the swatches in N2 over 1/3 in N1. Then, I look at the palettes side by side (instead of swatches) and I skip getting N2. So now we have N3. When looking at it online, I am attracted to it because I'm so pale and the colors are so light. They would probably be good base or blending colors for me whereas for many they'd be highlights (I'm guessing). I may just have to go and compare all 3 in a store to see. Do I get N2, N3, both, or neither? Just not sure yet.

I think you can wait and see to decide. The Naked line is permanent so you don't need to worry about rushing. Actually, it may be better not to have the mentality of rushing in, as you may end up frustrated as you compete with everyone else trying to get it. Also, you'll then get to see if there's any overlap in colors and which ultimately works best.


----------



## Timetaker (Nov 9, 2013)

Because of the leak in France it is apparently being released earlier. The original date was said to be in January, but the supposed new date is sometime in December. Hopefully before Christmas!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2013)

@Timetaker - the manager at my Sephora said December 1 however she also said the dates have been changed several times. I think it'll probably launch around Black Friday.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Nov 9, 2013)

i don't have 1 or 2 because i chose both Too Faced Natural palettes and the Nude 'Tude palette, but Naked 3 might have to be mine.


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm definitely not buying this. I have the 1st two palettes, and those seemed different enough for my to justify it (although I find myself using Naked 2 WAY more) but This 3rd one is pretty neutral and bland. Won't be getting it. I would LOVE for them to come out with a crazy bright palette. They don't really have fun bright colors. (I'm thinking BH Cosmetics Take Me to Brazil, etc.).


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never gotten any of the Naked palettes, I just never understood all the hype surrounding them, plus I'm not a neutral kinda girl. This palette looks good though,hopefully it comes out in time for black Friday and I can use my VIB giftcard for at least part of it.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Theodora is on sale on urbandecay.com by the way.
You got me so excited.  I wanted it during the sale, but by the time I was ready to make my purchase, it was sold out and has been ever since.  

I went back and forth so many times between Naked 1 and 2.  Finally got 2 because I bought off someone brand new for $36.  I have had 1 in my hands a few times in the store but always end up getting a few other things I want instead.  

Soooo, I may just have to get this one.  I like the pinky colors if the swatches are close to real.


----------



## autumnnightowl (Nov 10, 2013)

Do you know when it can be expected in canada? I know there are some definite lag times for canadians.... *pout*



> @Timetaker - the manager at my Sephora said December 1 however she also said the dates have been changed several times. I think it'll probably launch around Black Friday.


----------



## Lisabette (Nov 10, 2013)

I knew it! I finally bought Naked &amp; Naked 2 last month I had 20% off courtesy of Ulta that I was able to use on them and I bought Naked Basics before that. I thought when buying them "watch they now come out with Naked 3" lol and they are!

I also have both Too Faced palettes, Nude-tude, NYX Butt Naked. So now of course I will "need" Naked 3. I love all my Naked palettes especially UD, I'm running out of space to store all my makeup..I have to get another storage drawers thing.

Every time I come here I get enabled lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xchristina (Nov 10, 2013)

I wonder what kind of deluxe sample the palette is going to come with. I'd love a little mini lipstick.

The palette looks gorgeous though and the colors are right up my alley. Will be purchasing!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what kind of deluxe sample the palette is going to come with.* I'd love a little mini lipstick.*

Ditto on the lipstick!  A pretty pinky-mauvey color to complement the palette!


----------



## mrskatybug (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, how badly I want this!!!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 11, 2013)

> Ditto on the lipstick! Â A pretty pinky-mauvey color to complement the palette!


 YES.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm... I definitely will want to see more swatches and general pictures before I decide on this one. I have the original Naked palette and I almost didn't get the Naked 2 because it seemed fairly similar... but then my roomie got it so I got to check it out in person and use it, and realized there were a few shades different enough from the first (Booty Call, Tease, Foxy, Pistol, Verve mainly). But now from what I see _so far_, this third palette seems mostly like a combination of the first two? The more palettes they come out with in this line, the harder it will be to stay original with the colours!

Of course, I reserve the right to change my mind once I see more pics and swatches!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And of course see it in person!! You never know!


----------



## saku (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what kind of deluxe sample the palette is going to come with. I'd love a little mini lipstick.

The palette looks gorgeous though and the colors are right up my alley. Will be purchasing!
I thought I read somewhere that there are samples of all the different kinds of primer potions.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought I read somewhere that there are samples of all the different kinds of primer potions.

It is. Just wishful thinking!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Nov 11, 2013)

Urban Decay just posted this on their instagram

http://instagram.com/p/glcec6gEzW/ 

I think I will have to see the palette in person to decide if the shades are too pink for me. Looks awesome though and I LOVE my Naked 2 palette.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 11, 2013)

I still have N1. I bought it before I realized what a big deal it was/was going to be!  I just don't think the colors are different enough to justify buying in when I haven't even hit pan on all of my N1 shades yet. My sister has N2 and it's nice to play with that when I visit my parents' house, but again, it isn't radically different enough to me.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Urban Decay just posted this on their instagram

http://instagram.com/p/glcec6gEzW/ 

I think I will have to see the palette in person to decide if the shades are too pink for me. Looks awesome though and I LOVE my Naked 2 palette.

I love pink-- the right shades can just brighten up your whole face.  I will have to wait for swatches, too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 11, 2013)

The more I see the more I want it, lol. Need it? Yes I think need is correct.


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 11, 2013)

I really don't understand the hype with these.  They're a pretty good deal for the price, BUT they actually aren't that great with a variety of shades.

Don't get me wrong, I have the 1st 2. But I 100% won't be getting the 3rd, I hardly even touch my Naked Palette 1. I love Naked 2, but the 3rd just seems like a lot of pinky shades and ones that are similar to the 1st 2 palettes. 

I understand that their Naked palettes are exciting and whatnot, but I think it's more about brand name than it is about an actually good product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone agree?

PS. I'm saying this mainly to try to persuade MYSELF to not buy the palette haha. I know I don't want it, but I also know I will when it comes out because everyone else is getting it. haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't understand the hype with these.  They're a pretty good deal for the price, BUT they actually aren't that great with a variety of shades.

Don't get me wrong, I have the 1st 2. But I 100% won't be getting the 3rd, I hardly even touch my Naked Palette 1. I love Naked 2, but the 3rd just seems like a lot of pinky shades and ones that are similar to the 1st 2 palettes. 

I understand that their Naked palettes are exciting and whatnot, but I think it's more about brand name than it is about an actually good product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone agree?

PS. I'm saying this mainly to try to persuade MYSELF to not buy the palette haha. I know I don't want it, but I also know I will when it comes out because everyone else is getting it. haha

For me, its definitely about brand name, I won't deny it. I will use it of course, as I love pinkish neutrals, and this is right up the alley of things I will hit pan on within six months lol. Plus I basically collect UD palettes, I'd prob buy it even if it wasn't the pinks and purples I love.


----------



## Melissa Verdoni (Nov 12, 2013)

omg i want !!! will be running to sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  to people who say it s too similar to the first two.. clearly it s WAYY more ROSE toned so will be awaiting with bated breath  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> these are my everyday palettes, since i m not good with actual bright colours... nudes are way more forgiving   LOVE !!!!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas of when it will become available in the US?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't understand the hype with these.  They're a pretty good deal for the price, BUT they actually aren't that great with a variety of shades.

Don't get me wrong, I have the 1st 2. But I 100% won't be getting the 3rd, I hardly even touch my Naked Palette 1. I love Naked 2, but the 3rd just seems like a lot of pinky shades and ones that are similar to the 1st 2 palettes. 

I understand that their Naked palettes are exciting and whatnot, but I think it's more about brand name than it is about an actually good product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone agree?

PS. I'm saying this mainly to try to persuade MYSELF to not buy the palette haha. I know I don't want it, but I also know I will when it comes out because everyone else is getting it. haha

Aside from the yearly Clinique GWPs, My Naked palette was my first *ever* high-end cosmetic purchase; I had never heard of Urban Decay!  My dear friend Natalie owned Naked 1 and swore by it.  I was pregnant (and horribly sick) and decided to purchase the original Naked as a very special pick-me-up for myself.  It sounds dramatic, but Urban Decay opened up my world!  I never knew that eyeshadow could be/feel/look so wonderful. I love them and they do hold a sentimental value for me.  

Obviously, I will get the Naked 3 at some point.  I just will!  :-D


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone have any ideas of when it will become available in the US?

They keep changing the date!  December 1, January 8, etc. We'll find out soon!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They keep changing the date!  December 1, January 8, etc. We'll find out soon!
I hope its out for Christmas.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

The only UD palette I own is naked basics, which is my go to everyday palette. I haven't purchased naked 1 or 2, because I think they tend to be more cool toned. Naked 3 has me interested. I'll decide when I see it in person.


----------



## Asherdaniel (Nov 12, 2013)

That's Awesome and Sounds Fabulous.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The only UD palette I own is naked basics, which is my go to everyday palette. I haven't purchased naked 1 or 2, because I think they tend to be more cool toned. Naked 3 has me interested. I'll decide when I see it in person.
A little OT:  I have warm tones and find that Naked 1 works better with my coloring than Naked 2.


----------



## pride (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I understand that their Naked palettes are exciting and whatnot, but I think it's more about brand name than it is about an actually good product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They're the best shadows I've tried in terms of application/longevity. I tried my friend's Naked2 palette this summer and it blew me away. I haven't tried tons of different brands though so if I'm missing some cheap but comparable alternative, I'm open to knowing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're the best shadows I've tried in terms of application/longevity. I tried my friend's Naked2 palette this summer and it blew me away. I haven't tried tons of different brands though so if I'm missing some cheap but comparable alternative, I'm open to knowing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
UD is my HG eyeshadow, but I find stila is close, but not quite as good. Their similar palette runs about 36 dollars I think.


----------



## gayestbaby (Nov 12, 2013)

xsparkage just did a complete blog post about the palette

http://www.xsparkage.com/urban-decay-naked3-review/


----------



## BagLady (Nov 12, 2013)

Temptalia put up a review as well.

I def don't need another palette but i do like some of the colors that I don't remember seeing in the 1st two Naked palettes.

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked3-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2013)

​ Source: http://www.xsparkage.com/urban-decay-naked3-comparison-shots-if-you-have-naked-naked2-do-you-need-naked3/​ 
After seeing it side-by-side with NAKED and NAKED2, I know NAKED3 will be on my must have list. Now to get my hands on it which will be harder since the UD site WILL crash when it's released just as it crashed when NAKED2 came out..


----------



## gayestbaby (Nov 12, 2013)

xsparkage also posted a video about it on her channel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjIAL5rCZ0M


----------



## eucala08 (Nov 12, 2013)

OK, now after seeing swatches I might get this. It'll either be this or Lorac Unzipped.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 12, 2013)

Yup, if I wasn't already convinced, I'm in now. FOR SURE&gt; darn it UD. why you do this.


----------



## saku (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm definitely getting it as well. although.....i don't like the packaging, the front design specifically :/


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm definitely getting it as well. although.....i don't like the packaging, the front design specifically :/
Agreed! (both things that you said)


----------



## BagLady (Nov 12, 2013)

Random question. what does it mean when someone gives  you reputation on a post. Does that mean someone liked your post? Or does it mean I did something wrong? Just want to make sure i'm not posting things that I shouldn't be posting.

Thanks


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question. what does it mean when someone gives  you reputation on a post. Does that mean someone liked your post? Or does it mean I did something wrong? Just want to make sure i'm not posting things that I shouldn't be posting.

Thanks
It means someone liked your post.  If you look under neath posts there is a "thumbs up."  When people give you thumbs up it highlights that and puts +1, 2 etc however many people "liked" it.  I think it also contributes to the little hearts under your user name, but I could be wrong about that.  I know that the little hearts correspond to post amounts.  Hope that helps!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question. what does it mean when someone gives  you reputation on a post. Does that mean someone liked your post? Or does it mean I did something wrong? Just want to make sure i'm not posting things that I shouldn't be posting.

Thanks

It's essentially a combination of things. It can be used as:


A FB like.
Someone giving your props or respect.
Someone agreeing with you.
Someone thinks your post was helpful.

The bottom line is the more "reputation" you have the more people think you're a helpful member.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks ladies!!

I just want to make sure it's good reputation and not bad reputation!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 12, 2013)

> I really don't understand the hype with these. Â They're a pretty good deal for the price, BUT they actually aren't that great with a variety of shades. Don't get me wrong, I have the 1st 2. But I 100% won't be getting the 3rd, I hardly even touch my Naked Palette 1. I love Naked 2, but the 3rd just seems like a lot of pinky shades and ones that are similar to the 1st 2 palettes.Â  I understand that their Naked palettes are exciting and whatnot, but I think it's more about brand name than it is about an actually good product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone agree? PS. I'm saying this mainly to try to persuade MYSELF to not buy the palette haha. I know I don't want it, but I also know I will when it comes out because everyone else is getting it. haha


 For me it's about brand name only in that I know I LOVE UD's eyeshadows.--for me at least, it's an excellent product. I have Naked 2 and it's hands down the best purchase I've made since getting into makeup. This looks just different enough from the neutral palettes I already own that I'm having no problem at all justifying it to myself


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't understand the hype with these.  They're a pretty good deal for the price, BUT they actually aren't that great with a variety of shades.

Don't get me wrong, I have the 1st 2. But I 100% won't be getting the 3rd, I hardly even touch my Naked Palette 1. I love Naked 2, but the 3rd just seems like a lot of pinky shades and ones that are similar to the 1st 2 palettes. 

I understand that their Naked palettes are exciting and whatnot, but I think it's more about brand name than it is about an actually good product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone agree?

PS. I'm saying this mainly to try to persuade MYSELF to not buy the palette haha. I know I don't want it, but I also know I will when it comes out because everyone else is getting it. haha
It took me a long time to purchase a UD palette, and I have only bought the Naked Basics.  I didn't want all the shimmer at my last job. I feel like the UD eyeshadows are better quality.  They are highly pigmented, I don't have to use much to get a great color payoff, they have great staying power, because the color payoff is great, the product itself lasts a long time.  I know you are trying to talk yourself out of it, but I think I will be buying Naked 3.  These colors are more appealing to me than Naked 1 or 2.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

After seeing the swatches I am sold! Not that it was any doubt that I would not get it.  I  am a collector of UD palettes! (still mad I did not get the 15 year anniversary palette!)

Now if they could just get a release date!  And then the decision of where to buy?! Sephora-to make rouge, potentially use the $15 off or 20%, Ulta-currently have $30 in rewards burning a hole in my pocket, or UD-fastest way to get it?  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing the swatches I am sold! Not that it was any doubt that I would not get it.  I  am a collector of UD palettes! (still mad I did not get the 15 year anniversary palette!)

Now if they could just get a release date!  And then the decision of where to buy?! Sephora-to make rouge, potentially use the $15 off or 20%, Ulta-currently have $30 in rewards burning a hole in my pocket, or UD-fastest way to get it?  Decisions, decisions!
All I've heard is December.  I have a call into my connection at a major beauty retailer to see if she knows the exact date, but I haven't heard back yet.  I'll post if I hear anything.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All I've heard is December.  I have a call into my connection at a major beauty retailer to see if she knows the exact date, but I haven't heard back yet.  I'll post if I hear anything.  
Lucky!  Yes, please share any information you get!  I checked out Temptalia and xsparkage today and they just said Available in December at x,y, z.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing the swatches I am sold! Not that it was any doubt that I would not get it.  I  am a collector of UD palettes! (still mad I did not get the 15 year anniversary palette!)

Now if they could just get a release date!  And then the decision of where to buy?! Sephora-to make rouge, potentially use the $15 off or 20%, Ulta-currently have $30 in rewards burning a hole in my pocket, or UD-fastest way to get it?  Decisions, decisions!
Don't feel too bad about the anniversary palette, the other day my roommate and I went through all of my UD palettes, and that one has definite dupes even if they have different names in Vice, Vice 2, etc.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't feel too bad about the anniversary palette, the other day my roommate and I went through all of my UD palettes, and that one has definite dupes even if they have different names in Vice, Vice 2, etc. 
Thanks for letting me know!  I have Vice, Vice 2, BOS4 redux, Glinda, Theodora, Feminine, Dangerous, Fun, Naked 1 and 2, Ammo and the slivery one with the skull plus and face case from a few years ago.

Hi my name is Jenn and I have an UD palette collection addiction.  It has been 1 month since my last UD purchase.  I am now eyeing UD basics and Naked 3.


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 12, 2013)

OMG!! Can it just come out already!!! It is so beautiful and well since I own all the other naked palettes I just can't wait!!!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 12, 2013)

After seeing the colors I MUST HAVE IT!!!!! I love wearing brown/pink shadows so this is totally for me.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

I am very firmly anti-neutrals, but after seeing the three different Naked palettes, I realize why: They tend to be more matte and warmer than I feel comfortable with. Pinky-rosey shimmers and metallics? That's more my speed. And my birthday is in January, so I'm thinking that I might pick it up for that. I snagged the Alice in Wonderland palette on my birthday, too. And it makes me feel better about returning this stila metallic shadow that made my eyes itch like crazy: There's more stuff along the same line coming soon-ish!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm having an ongoing inner monologue with  myself about this palette.  I LOVE the colors, but how do I justify getting it since I just bought the Laura Mercier 2013 artist palette with all its pinky neutrals.  

Maybe I need to unsubscribe from this thread.  The more I read it , the more i MUST HAVE IT!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ohhh dear.. now that I've seen Xsparkage and Temptalia's swatches and comparisons... I think I need it!!




Hahah!! It's really beautiful! They did a great job of picking that rosy colour family and sticking to it!

I'm such a sucker for Naked palettes!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for letting me know!  I have Vice, Vice 2, BOS4 redux, Glinda, Theodora, Feminine, Dangerous, Fun, Naked 1 and 2, Ammo and the slivery one with the skull plus and face case from a few years ago.

Hi my name is Jenn and I have an UD palette collection addiction.  It has been 1 month since my last UD purchase.  I am now eyeing UD basics and Naked 3.
hahahha I also have this addiction. feminine, dangerous, fun naked 1, 2, and basics, vice, vice 2, that purple velvet one?? I can't remember its name, and build your own, the 15th anniversary, ammo...I feel like I have more than that? lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2013)

Well dang it.  I've never really been tempted by the Naked Palettes before (I have The Balm's Nude 'Tude, which is similar to Naked 1, and the cool shades in Naked 2 don't suit my skin)....

BUT.  Rose! Copper! Mauve! Pinky-Brown!  ALL OF MY FAVORITE PRETTY COLORS!

I need this.  

(I'm already asking for Vice 2 for Christmas, so I'm thinking I'll go to Ulta and swatch it in January, and ask for it as a Valentine's Day gift from the hubs.  Yep.  It's all planned out in my head now.)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahahha I also have this addiction. feminine, dangerous, fun naked 1, 2, and basics, vice, vice 2, that purple velvet one?? I can't remember its name, and build your own, the 15th anniversary, ammo...I feel like I have more than that? lol
I know why I'm always on MUT.  I can always say to my husband, " ...not that much compared to the other MUTer's..." LOL.  You must have so much fun with all those palettes and colors.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanted it before I seen the swatches. After seeing them I am in LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 12, 2013)

You can sign up on UD's site to be notified when they release it: http://www.urbandecay.com/udemail


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks @Cultfigure!


----------



## mspocket (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't own any of the Naked palettes and was having a hard time deciding which one I was going to ask for for Christmas and now they go and do this to me!! Darn you UD! I'm a cool toned person with blue eyes and I love wearing pinks, so I feel like I may have to go with this one...but then there's the problem of the release date. Well, if they release it after Christmas I could always ask for it for my birthday in Jan...Hopefully by Feb I will have 2 more UD palettes than now


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 12, 2013)

Ha ha, a little OT (but not entirely, see #6):

20 signs you're addicted to makeup

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/makeup-truths


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know why I'm always on MUT.  I can always say to my husband, " ...not that much compared to the other MUTer's..." LOL.  You must have so much fun with all those palettes and colors. 
Ohhh I do. I have sooo many palettes, its a problem.Fortunately my boyfriend is ok with my hoarding...he even buys it for me sometimes, lol.


----------



## saku (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha ha, a little OT (but not entirely, see #6):

20 signs you're addicted to makeup

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/makeup-truths
I'm laughing out loud right now! thanks for posting! IT'S SOO TRUE!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha ha, a little OT (but not entirely, see #6):

20 signs you're addicted to makeup

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/makeup-truths

Oh god, #16! Each morning I slightly fear that my supervisor is going to look at my face and figure out why I was late leaving the house...


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 12, 2013)

@AngeBrooklyn Haha I'm dying. That is tooo funny. You're absolutely right on #6 and I loved #7. That one is so me!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 12, 2013)

> Ha ha, a little OT (but not entirely, see #6): 20 signs you're addicted to makeup http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/makeup-truths


 Hahaha omg this is so true!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

#19.  Right over here.  But some days, the only thing that gets me out of bed is the knowledge that I get to go put on some shimmer!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2013)

LOL #14 is me.

Quote: 14. You will never, so long as you have life and breath, turn down a free sample.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 12, 2013)

... I could name every shade in #12. Yup me. Do I win a prize?


----------



## KNJScorpio (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay, so after seeing swatches, I'm a little more interested in this palette. However, I did just get the Laura Mercier palette, so hopefully that will fulfill my need for pink/purple shades with brown mixed in! LOL

But I doubt it.

I love that link LOL. I could relate to quiet a few of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

Am I imagining things, or are there two different versions? The one on Temptalia has a double-ended brush, but I could swear I've seen it with a double-ended pencil, too.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I imagining things, or are there two different versions? The one on Temptalia has a double-ended brush, but I could swear I've seen it with a double-ended pencil, too.

Which one? Naked 1 used to  be sold with a double-ended pencil, but now is sold with the double-ended brush. At least that's how it is in the US. Not sure about the other versions.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Which one? Naked 1 used to  be sold with a double-ended pencil, but now is sold with the double-ended brush. At least that's how it is in the US. Not sure about the other versions.
N3.  I thought I saw one with the pencil, but now I'm having browser issues, so I can't pull up any pictures.  Maybe it just looked like N3 because I was on my phone on the bus with its weird  evening lighting.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 13, 2013)

> I really don't understand the hype with these. Â They're a pretty good deal for the price, BUT they actually aren't that great with a variety of shades. Don't get me wrong, I have the 1st 2. But I 100% won't be getting the 3rd, I hardly even touch my Naked Palette 1. I love Naked 2, but the 3rd just seems like a lot of pinky shades and ones that are similar to the 1st 2 palettes.Â  I understand that their Naked palettes are exciting and whatnot, but I think it's more about brand name than it is about an actually good product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone agree? PS. I'm saying this mainly to try to persuade MYSELF to not buy the palette haha. I know I don't want it, but I also know I will when it comes out because everyone else is getting it. haha


 I disagree. I'm not trying to persuade you to buy it, if you don't like the pinks and don't think you'll use it much, then save your money. As for variety of shades, they are supposed to be similar. UD makes some really nice eye makeup and I think they've earned that loyalty based on quality. I know how you feel though because that's how I feel about Mac, much hype for an underperforming product.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 13, 2013)

UD just retweeted a fan pic of the palette colours up close and personal next to the Naked 2 palette about 3 hours ago, if I can find it I'll post it. Having a hard time figuring out how pink is a neutral shade tho.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 13, 2013)

EEEkkk

Did anyone share this video yet???

 
A youtube blogger XSparkage has UD Naked 3!!!


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I disagree. I'm not trying to persuade you to buy it, if you don't like the pinks and don't think you'll use it much, then save your money. As for variety of shades, they are supposed to be similar. UD makes some really nice eye makeup and I think they've earned that loyalty based on quality. I know how you feel though because that's how I feel about Mac, much hype for an underperforming product.


 Wow I feel like I've started all kinds of discussions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love Urban Decay. The quality of their shadows wasn't being questioned (they're awesome) but they aren't worth $52 to me for really basic colors that a billion companies have dupes of and make just as good quality. No hate though! I can't wait to see what everyone does with the naked 3!!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 13, 2013)

> Wow I feel like I've started all kinds of discussions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love Urban Decay. The quality of their shadows wasn't being questioned (they're awesome) but they aren't worth $52 to me for really basic colors that a billion companies have dupes of and make just as good quality. No hate though! I can't wait to see what everyone does with the naked 3!!


 I feel you. I have a ton of neutral shadows too. I got Vice 2 last month and still hoping some new color palettes will come out.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, for me the brand name is only a selling point, because their eye shadows are so consistently high quality.  I'm excited, because I wear neutrals almost exclusively, and because pinks and rosey nudes/browns make me look really healthy. Also, the other two palettes are too dark to really be as useful to me, as they would otherwise be. I love that the lightest color is super-pigmented and matte, which will make it perfect for a brow highlight. And several of the shades will look good by themselves as an eyelid color.

I get that some people want more adventurous colors, but for me, it is about what actually looks best on me. I try really hard to find colors like this in a high end brand, and other brands just fall short, or discontinue their good colors, too often.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, for me the brand name is only a selling point, because their eye shadows are so consistently high quality.  I'm excited, because I wear neutrals almost exclusively, and because pinks and rosey nudes/browns make me look really healthy. Also, the other two palettes are too dark to really be as useful to me, as they would otherwise be. I love that the lightest color is super-pigmented and matte, which will make it perfect for a brow highlight. And several of the shades will look good by themselves as an eyelid color.

I get that some people want more adventurous colors, but for me, it is about what actually looks best on me. I try really hard to find colors like this in a high end brand, and other brands just fall short, or discontinue their good colors, too often.
I agree with everything!  I am excited to purchase this one, whereas I never bought the other two because I felt like the shades wouldn't work as well for me.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay okay, after seeing this and reading the review on Temptalia I might have been totally wrong about the colors not being different enough.  I have a feeling I'll end up with this in my makeup stash sooner or later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emeline (Nov 13, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet in the thread, but on Musings of a Muse's blog she wrote that the Naked 3 Palette will be released this month on urbandecay.com, and will be available through other retailers in December!

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/11/urban-decay-naked-3-eyeshadow-palette-available-soon.html


----------



## Pisces1969 (Nov 13, 2013)

Considering my favorite UD shadow right now is Bordello, there's no question - I will get a lot of use out of Naked 3. I love pink shadows!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay so my friend said she doesn't know when Ulta will start carrying them. Which means that Ulta's corporate hasn't even told their store managers yet, if corporate even knows. As soon as I hear a date I will post it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

This palette is definitely on my need list!


----------



## bluelion (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm definitely interested, but I'll probably wait a few months till the frenzy dies down before buying one, and check out the display sample in the meantime to make sure I'll get good use out of it. Glad these are not LE.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm definitely interested, but I'll probably wait a few months till the frenzy dies down before buying one, and check out the display sample in the meantime to make sure I'll get good use out of it. Glad these are not LE.

I'm also going to wait for the frenzy to die- because we know there is no way they won't have them in stock again at some point after the original sell-out. I *REALLY* like this palette, especially after seeing the extremely detailed swatching and review (AND 3 LOOKS) here: http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked3-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches

I am definitely getting it (probably online at Sephora), but I think I'll wait until January so I can get free shipping and my birthday gift, and by then I'll have lots of Beauty Insider points at Sephora.

I wonder if there will be any primer or other little extra included in the palette besides the brush. ETA: Sorry, I forgot it came with a sample of each of their eye primers... except the anti-aging one, I believe.

BTW, how good of quality are the UD brushes that come with the Naked palettes? Do you get much shedding? Are they synthetic (I guess so since technically UD is against animal cruelty despite the ownage by L'Oreal/Nestle).

I JUST purchased the LORAC PRO palette at Ulta to get the freebies that come with it this month (free eyeliner, CC cream, and face primer in addition to the eye primer). I'm debating whether or not to take it back and just wait on the UD N3, because it's my first palette purchase and I really don't need many eyeshadows (since my eye are kind of protruding a bit and I have a lot of natural shadow). What would you gals do?

ETA again: I think I'm keeping my LORAC PRO palette and will also be getting the UD Naked 3- guys, the more  I look at this, the prettier it seems, especially in this video:


----------



## Dots (Nov 15, 2013)

I want this palette and was planning on getting the Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral Matte/Shimmer Holiday Palette and then also saw the Coastal Scents Revealed Palette before I saw this one...trying not to get those now since this is supposed to release soon. Thoughts?


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 16, 2013)

Why the @#%&amp; don't they just have the ability to preorder, like in new video game releases? Is it to hype it up even more and make sure people jump on it for fear of not getting it? I guess that would be the case. They should really, really consider looking into preorders, though. It never scares the video game market about getting profit.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 16, 2013)

> Why the @#%&amp; don't they just have the ability to preorder, like in new video game releases? Is it to hype it up even more and make sure people jump on it for fear of not getting it? I guess that would be the case. They should really, really consider looking into preorders, though. It never scares the video game market about getting profit.


 I would totally jump on a pre-order!! I think pre-orders are a great idea. I'm sure tons of people would jump on it as well.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why the @#%&amp; don't they just have the ability to preorder, like in new video game releases? Is it to hype it up even more and make sure people jump on it for fear of not getting it? I guess that would be the case. They should really, really consider looking into preorders, though. It never scares the video game market about getting profit.
When Naked 1 came out I preordered it from Macy's.  When we picked it up they gave us a free Kabuki brush as they were phasing out the purple white brushes to how the brushes look now.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 17, 2013)

> > Â  Why the @#%
> 
> 
> When Naked 1 came out I preordered it from Macy's. Â When we picked it up they gave us a free Kabuki brush as they were phasing out the purple white brushes to how the brushes look now.


 I tried to preorder Naked 2 from Macy's and was told that only a Macy's store with an Urban Decay division could do a preorder! I live in LA around a whole bunch of Macy's stores and the closest one with an, "Urban Decay Division" as they called it was in Orange County! So just a heads up that only some Macy's do preorders (or at least that was the case during Naked 2's debut). I just caught up on the last 100 posts and this is actually quite a bit more different from Naked and Naked 2 than I initially realized. I don't know how much I love pinks and purples but I still have to get it just to play with it and see.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why the @#%&amp; don't they just have the ability to preorder, like in new video game releases? Is it to hype it up even more and make sure people jump on it for fear of not getting it? I guess that would be the case. They should really, really consider looking into preorders, though. It never scares the video game market about getting profit.

Logistically, it can make sense to do pre-orders for some games, particularly ones with multi-player components, as then the game has a strong player base from the very beginning that makes it worthwhile to play. Also, while some people want the physical goodies, many many players are satisfied with just the activation keys. These keys are very easy to create, distribute, and sell. It should be noted that some publishers use the pre-orders to further finance the game development before release. 

Naked 3 doesn't need a pre-order for hype building - UD and their Naked line are very well known. I believe the stores will be far more concerned about trying to keep it in stock (especially as a holiday-time release) than about finding buyers. Also, at this point, it is likely that stores do not know how many they are going to get, or know that they will be receiving a very limited quantity with uncertainty regarding re-shipments.


----------



## jlgansen (Nov 18, 2013)

I wonder how this palette will work with my red hair/freckles. I am light but not too fair ,very neutral in that I don't tend to be warm or cool. Any ideas??


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Logistically, it can make sense to do pre-orders for some games, particularly ones with multi-player components, as then the game has a strong player base from the very beginning that makes it worthwhile to play. Also, while some people want the physical goodies, many many players are satisfied with just the activation keys. These keys are very easy to create, distribute, and sell. It should be noted that some publishers use the pre-orders to further finance the game development before release. 

Naked 3 doesn't need a pre-order for hype building - UD and their Naked line are very well known. I believe the stores will be far more concerned about trying to keep it in stock (especially as a holiday-time release) than about finding buyers. Also, at this point, it is likely that stores do not know how many they are going to get, or know that they will be receiving a very limited quantity with uncertainty regarding re-shipments.

Good points. But I wonder why urbandecay.com wouldn't take pre-orders? I guess they don't want to keep the other retailers from getting orders?

I'm getting really excited for this palette! I love rose gold! I made a little set on polyvore in celebration of this palette!





jlgansen- I think the palette could look really lovely with your red hair. I am thinking you might use the browner end of the palette, but I'm not really great at choosing colors, and I don't know what you really look like, that's just my initial thought!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Nov 19, 2013)

At first I was kinda meh about this, but after reading some blog posts I think next year I'm going to get it. I am already buying N2 and Lorac Pro this year with my birthday money (on Black Friday I'm getting them...) so N3 will have to wait. I think I'm start to have an addiction to HE makeup too...:icon_eek:


----------



## diana16 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have already put aside some money for this pallete lol just in case something else comes up, I want to be sure I can get this palette


----------



## jlgansen (Nov 19, 2013)

eastofthesun - thanks!  I am also obsessing over rose gold and LOVE that look you created!!  I would probably use more of the browner shades but since I always go for neutral brown, I think the mauve-y shades will help me experiment outside my comfort zone.  I can't wait!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't tell you guys how jealous I'am to see this on instagram. They're doing a sort of treasure hunt in each city and the prize is this! So if you got the time, you should check it out! The release must be coming soon...and @eastofthesun rose gold is one of my absolute favorites, can't wait for this release!


----------



## charrelizabeth (Nov 19, 2013)

For someone who



> I'm in the minority but I'm not feeling this palette. Half of the colors are too light for me. Also considering that my Naked 2 palette has been used only once in the last six months I can't justify buying this.


 for someone who hardly wears eyeshaddow would you recommend buying it


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I can't tell you guys how jealous I'am to see this on instagram. They're doing a sort of treasure hunt in each city and the prize is this! So if you got the time, you should check it out! The release must be coming soon...and @eastofthesun Â rose gold is one of my absolute favorites, can't wait for this release!


 The problem is they are only doing the giveaway in 3 cities. So, this giveaway is useless to everyone else.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




The problem is they are only doing the giveaway in 3 cities. So, this giveaway is useless to everyone else.
Yup useless to me too living in CO


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




The problem is they are only doing the giveaway in 3 cities. So, this giveaway is useless to everyone else.
Yup and they already did LA and Austin, so what's left? Prob NYC. I'll be in DC crying lol.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup and they already did LA and Austin, so what's left? Prob NYC. I'll be in DC crying lol.
If only I was still in Texas, I could have went to the Austin one! Sadly no one ever does anything for Iowa.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't tell you guys how jealous I'am to see this on instagram. They're doing a sort of treasure hunt in each city and the prize is this! So if you got the time, you should check it out! The release must be coming soon...and @eastofthesun rose gold is one of my absolute favorites, can't wait for this release!




Whoa, can I just say that the packaging of that treasure hunt gift is to die for? It's so cute. I love how they took the palette theme and put the three palettes in a box like they are the eye shadows. It's like a humongous naked palette!

Who knows, maybe they'll possibly be selling a set like the online? I don't think I'd shell out the $ for it, but it could happen. I am pretty sure the first two palettes won't go well with my skin shade, so I'm just in it for N3. But still, really freaking cute packaging!!!!! Lucky ducks!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 19, 2013)

*Scavenger Hunt Periods* *Begins On* *Time* *Ends On* *Time* *Location* 1 November 18, 2013 9:00 AM PST November 18, 2013 5:00 PM PST Los Angeles, CA 2 November 19, 2013 9:00 AM CST November 19, 2013 5:00 PM CST Austin, TX 3 November 20, 2013 9:00 AM EST November 20, 2013 5:00 PM EST New York, NY


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 19, 2013)

those boxes are HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 19, 2013)

> *Scavenger Hunt Periods*
> *Begins On*
> *Time*
> *Ends On*
> ...


 Blah really disappointed there's nothing in DC! Edit: No idea why it created that huge space, and won't let me edit it.


----------



## hotpinkluv (Nov 19, 2013)

I cant wait till this pallet comes out. I just hope it wont sale out before Ican get my hands on it.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 19, 2013)

I wish I could take advantage of living in NYC for that Naked challenge, but it really sucks. The rules say 18 or older. I'm only 17 Dx


----------



## GiggleBlush (Nov 20, 2013)

Just a thought, but it really bugs me when new palettes come out and the only bloggers that are given the chance to review are lighter-skinned. I'm not knocking on the bloggers who have reviewed Naked 3, because I follow quite a few of them and greatly admire them. But as a darker skinned woman, I have no idea how these shades will look on my skin and I never know until I purchase. I love Urban Decay, especially the Naked line, but I wish they would open this up to a wider variety of bloggers.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a thought, but it really bugs me when new palettes come out and the only bloggers that are given the chance to review are lighter-skinned. I'm not knocking on the bloggers who have reviewed Naked 3, because I follow quite a few of them and greatly admire them. But as a darker skinned woman, I have no idea how these shades will look on my skin and I never know until I purchase. I love Urban Decay, especially the Naked line, but I wish they would open this up to a wider variety of bloggers. 
Check out Karen at Makeupandbeautyblog.com  She is Filipino and did a review and  they look gorgeous on her skin!  Actually she looks good in everything


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 20, 2013)

> Just a thought, but it really bugs me when new palettes come out and the only bloggers that are given the chance to review are lighter-skinned. I'm not knocking on the bloggers who have reviewed Naked 3, because I follow quite a few of them and greatly admire them. But as a darker skinned woman, I have no idea how these shades will look on my skin and I never know until I purchase. I love Urban Decay, especially the Naked line, but I wish they would open this up to a wider variety of bloggers.Â


 Mel rose on YouTube isn't light skinned she's very tan and she got to review naked 3. Just have too look out there because they didn't only send it to light skinned people.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Check out Karen at Makeupandbeautyblog.com  She is Filipino and did a review and  they look gorgeous on her skin!  Actually she looks good in everything
Agreed! She made me decide so easy to get this (even if I do not need it) because we have the same skin tone. Arrrggh! Can't wait!!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Check out Karen at Makeupandbeautyblog.com  She is Filipino and did a review and  they look gorgeous on her skin!  Actually she looks good in everything
i agree. i go to her for makeup reviews because we have the same foundation shade (nc42 in mac). if it looks good on her then it looks good on me.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies! I'd been trying to find reviews for darker skinned women, not sure why these didn't pop up!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 20, 2013)

She is a bit darker than me and her writing style gets on my nerves sometimes BUT her posts are so helpful and help me compare easily to my own skin tone. I think I listen to Karen because she looks like one of my mom's friends!



> Agreed! She made me decide so easy to get this (even if I do not need it) because we have the same skin tone. Arrrggh! Can't wait!!





> i agree. i go to her for makeup reviews because we have the same foundation shade (nc42 in mac). if it looks good on her then it looks good on me.Â


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She is a bit darker than me and her writing style gets on my nerves sometimes BUT her posts are so helpful and help me compare easily to my own skin tone. I think I listen to Karen because she looks like one of my mom's friends!
 
Same here, she's a little bit darker than me as well but I read her reviews regarding products and also do some research on other blog sites. I love pink undertones and usually do pretty well with it based on my skin tone so I definitley can't wait for this palette.


----------



## ddalgi (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm probably just out of the loop, but all the bloggers I followed before lurking on this forum were darker skinned Hispanic women or Filipino women. I hadn't found any pale bloggers that wrote well. I'm not a fan of my Naked palette. But I do like the reformulated UD shadows so I'm hoping I like the Naked 3 because the colours look great. I'll probably pick it up and be set for rose toned colours haha


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2013)

I need another eyeshadow palette like I need a second head but I am absolutely getting this. I've started to think of my self as a makeup collector. This makes me feel less guilty about buying things that I want but don't need.

I'm most interested in these shades:

Strange

Burnout

Buzz

Nooner (I think I'd get a lot of use out of htis as a crease shade blended out with Limit)

Darkside (This one lookd so interesting!)


----------



## jlgansen (Nov 20, 2013)

> If only I was still in Texas, I could have went to the Austin one! Sadly no one ever does anything for Iowa.


 I agree Iowa needs love too!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2013)

So I received the press release from Urban Decay today about NAKED3, the new double-ended eyeliners as well as two new nail polishes. Of course no dates were given HOWEVER considering who I am and what I do... well let's just say I've been a busy, naughty girl this afternoon and went snooping. I found the links to the new items - which are currently not exactly live however the links are not going to http://www.urbandecay.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UrbanDecay-Site/default/Home-ErrorNotFound which means if the item link didn't exist it would redirect to that link. (_For those of you who recall I use to do Birchbox spoilers, essentially same thing on the UD site._)

I also found a Black Friday exclusive for their Super Saturated Lip Pencil bundle however like the NAKED3 link it's currently 404ing so I have no idea what it is exactly much less the price for it.


----------



## suenotto (Nov 20, 2013)

I rarely reach for my naked 1 and 2 palettes as it is, not that I don't like them, I just have so many. I told myself I was not getting the "basics" palette then turned around and bought it anyway..so, no I'm not getting the naked 3 palette, but if I do, you are officially allowed to shoot me and make off with my rolling makeup tower.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I rarely reach for my naked 1 and 2 palettes as it is, not that I don't like them, I just have so many. I told myself I was not getting the "basics" palette then turned around and bought it anyway..so, no I'm not getting the naked 3 palette, but if I do, you are officially allowed to shoot me and make off with my rolling makeup tower.

Shotgun! LOL


----------



## suenotto (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Shotgun! LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

It's *AVAILABLE*!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's *AVAILABLE*!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html
Ah!! I want it nooooow!! But not needing it. Geeez! I can't make up my mind!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah!! I want it nooooow!! But not needing it. Geeez! I can't make up my mind!




Hahaha ditto! And I kind of want to wait 'til it's on Sephora so I can get my points/samples/promo code stuff. 

But I'm feeling a little impulsive and thinking about just ordering it now.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha ditto! And I kind of want to wait 'til it's on Sephora so I can get my points/samples/promo code stuff. 

But I'm feeling a little impulsive and thinking about just ordering it now. 




Same here. I restrained myself from the VIB sale, I do not want to miss this one neither. I have Sephora separation anxiety for 3 months now. it's driving me nuts.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

It's in my cart along with the new double ended pencil! Should I get it?!?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay. I ordered it and the new pencil. In going back to sleep now. I hope it gets here soon!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 21, 2013)

Bought it! lol I told my husband it was an emergency.. then I said wait no, it's just a mini-emergency!!! YES! Sooo excited.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay, I* REALLY *need to stop ordering stuff I don't need!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope it gets here before I Thanksgiving. What are the chances?


----------



## Animezing (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope it gets here before I Thanksgiving. What are the chances?
You &amp; me both, Haha! I chose priority so yeah, I'm hoping it gets here fast too. I wonder how fast it will sell out?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

I chose regular shipping, but I usually get packages from new Jersey in two or the days. So as long as UD ships out today or tomorrow, I should be okay.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 21, 2013)

Lucky! I'm on the West coast so It will take awhile before I can get my greedy little hands on it.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got this:



Do I need naked 3? Lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got this:





Do I need naked 3? Lol
Yes, yes you do!


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 21, 2013)

> Yes, yes you do!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha I'm thinking I do too! They're all new colors. But my boyfriend will kill me. He said I never have to shop on the UD aisle at sephora ever again. Lol


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 21, 2013)

Just ordered it too!  Can't wait to get it.  I love pink and rose toned makeup.


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 21, 2013)

Do I get it, or do I wait..geesh...these decisions! I feel like I am on a gameshow lol. If I don't get it I loose the chance to get it but if I can wait maybe can get it from sephora or get a deal..well it's in my cart right now..


----------



## Kies3285 (Nov 21, 2013)

I ordered mine, well my parents are reimbursing me for xmas but I had to ship it to their house 



 oh well it will be worth it in the end. Only a month to go right?! Then I will have that beautiful baby in my hands!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 21, 2013)

Woke up this morning to the good news! lol I just ordered and selected priority shipping hopefully it gets here soon! This is my first naked palette


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't hate me for saying this but I think that I almost like the double-ended pencils more than the new Naked palette and I might have to get those first. Naked Basics and Naked 3 are my favorites. I technically already have the Naked pencil because I bought it when it was sold just as a regular double-ended eye pencil. The Naked 2 pencil doesn't appeal to me as much because it seems too similar to the Naked pencil. I will, of course, be doing my best to get my hands on Naked 3 but I think that the pencils are probably my first priority.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm sooo tempted! I know that I have to save money for christmas but these colors are so perfect!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> Don't hate me for saying this but I think that I almost like the double-ended pencils more than the new Naked palette and I might have to get those first. Naked Basics and Naked 3 are my favorites. I technically already have the Naked pencil because I bought it when it was sold just as a regular double-ended eye pencil. The Naked 2 pencil doesn't appeal to me as much because it seems too similar to the Naked pencil. I will, of course, be doing my best to get my hands on Naked 3 but I think that the pencils are probably my first priority.


 I ordered the Naked3 pencil. I had the Naked pencil in my cart, but two pencils and the palette seemed like too much money to spend at 4 am. So, I took the Naked pencil out of my cart and "just" ordered the palette and the Naked3 pencil.


----------



## breyannaxo (Nov 21, 2013)

Just ordered mine! I have 2 naked palettes (I got 1 when they first came out and just ordered a new one a couple weeks ago because a lot of the colors were hitting pan), naked 2, and naked basics already and I love them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

It's here! It's here! Did anyone else get the email?


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 21, 2013)

Ah, I got the email so I ordered it right away! Can't wait to get my hands on this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here! It's here! Did anyone else get the email?

Yup, got the email!  I am going to purchase mine from Sephora, though.  I want those points!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 21, 2013)

I have no self restraint. Just ordered it. I don't need any more sephora points I never use them lol. Plus my bf is getting me the pedicure clairsonic for christmas so I'll get plenty of points from that.


----------



## jac a (Nov 21, 2013)

Yay! Was able to grab a few for gifts ðŸ˜„ No the waiting for UD box day...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 21, 2013)

Order or don't order?! I kinda want this but I could definitely wait.  Yes, I think I'll wait.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm waiting. I specifically want it to wear for my birthday in January, and if I get it now, I will actually forget about it and/or get so used to saving it that I'll never get around to using it.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Here is the colors that Naked 3 will have according to Urban Decay

NAKED3 CONTAINS:
ST RANGE â€“ pale neutral pink matte-satin
DUST â€“ pale metallic pink shimmer with iridescent
micro-glitter
BURNOUT â€“ light pinky-peach satin
LIMIT â€“ light dusty rose matte
BUZZ â€“ metallic rose shimmer with silver micro-glitter
TRICK â€“ light metallic pinky-copper shimmer with tonal
micro-sparkle
NOONER â€“ medium pinky-brown matte
LIAR â€“ medium metallic mauve shimmer
FACTORY â€“ pinky-brown satin
MUGSHOT â€“ metallic taupe shimmer with slight
pink shift
DARKSI DE â€“ deep taupe-mauve satin
BLACKHEART â€“ smoky black matte with rosy red
micro-sparkle

Naked3 also includes a NEW double-ended Good Karma Shadow and Blending Brush AND an Eyeshadow Primer
Potion sampler with resealable samples of all four formulas (original, Sin, Eden and NEW anti-aging). Each sample
holds about a weekâ€™s worth of primer!


----------



## emeline (Nov 21, 2013)

I decided to purchase the palette through UD and wait to buy the new Naked pencils during the next Sephora promo. Seems like a good way to average out my anticipation/want to save!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Official pictures of Naked3


----------



## diana16 (Nov 21, 2013)

I am really hoping to get this before thanksgiving.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Whew! That was a frenzy! I got 2, 1 for me and 1 for a gift. I have the other 2 Nakeds but this one is definitely more me. I love pink toned eye shadow!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2013)

Woo hoo! I just bought it. I couldn't wait for sephora and those other stores to have it even though I would've been less than $200 away from vib rouge.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 21, 2013)

I love you ladies!!!!!

I just checked into MUT saw someone say they just ordered the palette...

didn't even finish to read the post and RUSHED to the UD site!

I just placed an order for two Naked 3's.

Now to read the posts and see what I may have missed......

xo

EDIT: One is a gift. One is for me. Hence two palettes.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 21, 2013)

I ordered mine too!!!! Come to me pretties!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emeline (Nov 21, 2013)

Trying to call UD's customer service # and it's ringing busy... lol


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 21, 2013)

just orderd mine!!!! lets see how long it will take for them to be sold out!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CANT WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





It's here! It's here! Did anyone else get the email?

Nope. But I knew of the links since yesterday so as soon as I woke up I checked my Dial Up and saw the links were live. LOL


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 21, 2013)

I CAN'T WAIT TO REVIEW THIS BEAUTY! thank you to my wonderful bf for getting me this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 21, 2013)

Im really surprised it isn't sold out yet. I remember the other naked pallets selling out really fast. I wonder if they made more stock this time.


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I CAN'T WAIT TO REVIEW THIS BEAUTY! thank you to my wonderful bf for getting me this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My boyfriend got this for me for our anniversary lol. Yes I am THAT into makeup, id rather eyeshadow than a fancy dinner haha.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 21, 2013)

got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *monicamarroquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I CAN'T WAIT TO REVIEW THIS BEAUTY! thank you to my wonderful bf for getting me this








My boyfriend got this for me for our anniversary lol. Yes I am THAT into makeup, id rather eyeshadow than a fancy dinner haha. 
hahaha sweeeet! i love how a lot of the MUT girls have boyfriends who are so sweet and are so willing to buy makeup! definitely makeup &gt; flowers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happy anniversary to you two!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Where have you been?! You haven't talked to me since you went to college down south!


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 21, 2013)

> Im really surprised it isn't sold out yet. I remember the other naked pallets selling out really fast. I wonder if they made more stock this time.


 Yeah I'm surprised too!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Where have you been?! You haven't talked to me since you went to college down south!
School has been dominating my life! text me! I miss you! lols


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I'm surprised too!
Same feeling. I was totally expecting that it would have been sold out, so I was pleasantly surprised (ecstatic) that i was able to snag one.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  School has been dominating my life! text me! I miss you! lols

same!! school has definitely been tough.. okay i will text you in a bit =)


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

My husband just buys me Ulta gift cards.  I have so many Ulta points.  I would have bought Naked3 there, but I didn't feel like waiting!


----------



## mstacyi (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got an email few hours old stating the naked3 is here and being sold on their website!!! I just ordered me 3!!! 2 are will be gift!! I should be getting them via ups in a few couple day.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a feeling these will be showing up on EBay at triple prices. lol


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm happy for all you gals who ordered the palette! It was *so* much fun reading the frenzy that started when the sale link went live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the comment, "I'm "just" getting the palette and one double-ended eyeliner" that was hilarious how "just" was in quotes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok, I've thought about it long and hard, and I'm going to wait until January. I also want my Sephora points, and it'll be my birthday in January, so I need to order something to get my birthday present anyway! And I'll have 100 points by then so I can get my BI reward.

OH WAIT! Hold the phones! I can't remember- do you have to use a code to get your b-day present, or can you just get it automatically in that month if you purchase something? Because it'd be awesome if I could haul all of this in my birthday month:

1. Naked 3 palette

2. my Sephora b-day gift (hope it's still the Benefit watt's up, love that!)

3. 3 free samples (obv)

4. my 100-point deluxe sample

Ok well, let me know if you remember, ladies! I need to know if I can get my b-day present and the 100-point sample in one order.

Congrats to everyone who ordered the palette and PROPS to everyone who is brave enough to wait, BE STRONG, ladies! We can do it!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a feeling these will be showing up on EBay at triple prices. lol
You really think so, even though it's still not sold out? Haha, that stinks! I hope no one falls for it!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm happy for all you gals who ordered the palette! It was *so* much fun reading the frenzy that started when the sale link went live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the comment, "I'm "just" getting the palette and one double-ended eyeliner" that was hilarious how "just" was in quotes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ok, I've thought about it long and hard, and I'm going to wait until January. I also want my Sephora points, and it'll be my birthday in January, so I need to order something to get my birthday present anyway! And I'll have 100 points by then so I can get my BI reward. OH WAIT! Hold the phones! I can't remember- do you have to use a code to get your b-day present, or can you just get it automatically in that month if you purchase something? Because it'd be awesome if I could haul all of this in my birthday month: 1. Naked 3 palette 2. my Sephora b-day gift (hope it's still the Benefit watt's up, love that!) 3. 3 free samples (obv) 4. my 100-point deluxe sample Ok well, let me know if you remember, ladies! I need to know if I can get my b-day present and the 100-point sample in one order. Congrats to everyone who ordered the palette and PROPS to everyone who is brave enough to wait, BE STRONG, ladies! We can do it!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The birthday goodie is a complete freebie! No points needed. I'm a January baby, too, so I'm looking at a birthday order consisting of Naked 3, the Naked 3 eyeliner, benefit Rockateur, and the free things. Hmm... Maybe I'll find a lipstick, too! (My birthday nails are traditionally OPI Absolutely Alice, so I'll skip new polish for this order.) They seem to have both the previous year's birthday item and the new year's item in January, at least for online orders, so you *might* be able to get the Watt's Up, but be prepared to get something completely different!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 21, 2013)

I wonder if they haven't sold out because they didn't do a big announcement beforehand or if they just made more. Some people on the Urban Decay Facebook site are still asking when it comes out on the picture announcing it's for sale!





I would have liked to wait until it gets to Sephora so I can get points and $$ towards my VIB-R renewal, but I'm not a patient person!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not patient however I'll buy another when Sephora sells it since I do have daughters and Christmas is right around the corner.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

Guess who just got a shipping e-mail!  This girl!  I'm so happy!  I think my wish to have it before Thanksgiving might come true!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they haven't sold out because they didn't do a big announcement beforehand or if they just made more. Some people on the Urban Decay Facebook site are still asking when it comes out on the picture announcing it's for sale!





I would have liked to wait until it gets to Sephora so I can get points and $$ towards my VIB-R renewal, but I'm not a patient person!
I was thinking the same! But then I don't really care if I make VIB-R next  year or not. I haven't seen too many benefits yet.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 21, 2013)

Phyrra has a Naked 3 tutorial up. I'm loving Blackheart.

http://www.phyrra.net/2013/11/urban-decay-blackheart-tutorial.html


----------



## diana16 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guess who just got a shipping e-mail!  This girl!  I'm so happy!  I think my wish to have it before Thanksgiving might come true!  
You're so luky! I am eagerly waiting for mine to ship


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they haven't sold out because they didn't do a big announcement beforehand or if they just made more. Some people on the Urban Decay Facebook site are still asking when it comes out on the picture announcing it's for sale!





I would have liked to wait until it gets to Sephora so I can get points and $$ towards my VIB-R renewal, but I'm not a patient person!
I was planning on doing that. Months ago, my Sephora account said I only needed to spend like $40 to qualify for next year, but today I rechecked and it said $123, so that isn't going to happen anyway. Pttfft! at Sephora.

It's on like Donkey Kong! I ordered my palette. Ditto, on being surprised that they haven't sold out, yet. I think they must have produced a ton of them, this time, to be prepared. I still think they will sell out before too long, though.

I am leaving on a trip on Monday, and I am going to be gone for ten days. I almost had it shipped to my mom's house, where I will be staying, but I was a little worried that maybe something would mess up, and when I saw that I would have to pay an extra $5 in tax for doing it that way, I decided to just be patient and have it waiting for me. It won't be lonely, I also ordered art supplies that will arrive that week.


----------



## Boots (Nov 21, 2013)

Since I'm in Canada and buying from UD's site is awfully expensive with the extra shipping (sending it to a US address and then paying to ship from them as well), I will just wait till Sephora has it... Now I just noticed the Book of Shawdows Redux... I want that! Stupid UD and their non-Canadian shipping crud.


----------



## nadia210 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I was thinking the same! But then I don't really care if I make VIB-R next Â year or not. I haven't seen too many benefits yet.


 I so agree I went out my way to become rouge this year and I feel no different than when I was a regular vib so I know next year I am not even going to try hard to be rouge because it's nothing special


----------



## ddalgi (Nov 21, 2013)

> Since I'm in Canada and buying from UD's site is awfully expensive with the extra shipping (sending it to a US address and then paying to ship from them as well), I will just wait till Sephora has it... Now I just noticed the Book of Shawdows Redux... I want that! Stupid UD and their non-Canadian shipping crud.


 I feel you. I found out after trying to order all the older version eyeliners. But I'm thinking all the palettes will.be sold out at the Sephoras near me once Naked 3 comes out.


----------



## Boots (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel you. I found out after trying to order all the older version eyeliners. But I'm thinking all the palettes will.be sold out at the Sephoras near me once Naked 3 comes out.
Oh they definitely will be sold out for a while, at first. But I have patience, it's something I want, but not something I'm all giddy and jumping over, haha. I can wait till Jan I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 21, 2013)

> Guess who just got a shipping e-mail! Â This girl! Â I'm so happy! Â I think my wish to have it before Thanksgiving might come true! Â


 When did you order and how many days to get it?? Just trying to see if I can order it b/f I leave town and get it. Thanks!


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The birthday goodie is a complete freebie! No points needed. I'm a January baby, too, so I'm looking at a birthday order consisting of Naked 3, the Naked 3 eyeliner, benefit Rockateur, and the free things. Hmm... Maybe I'll find a lipstick, too! (My birthday nails are traditionally OPI Absolutely Alice, so I'll skip new polish for this order.) They seem to have both the previous year's birthday item and the new year's item in January, at least for online orders, so you *might* be able to get the Watt's Up, but be prepared to get something completely different!
Thanks, I'm glad I'll be able to get my b-day gift and use a code in the same order. Nice!

Happy early birthday to you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> By the way, OPI's Absolutely Alice is gorgeous for January!

Yeah, I'm kind of tempted by the Naked 3 double-ended eyeliner too, as it is kind of awesome how it matches exactly to the palette.... I don't wear eyeliner a lot, but maybe I'll just have to try it out, I mean, it's 2 colors, it's *almost* 2 for the price of 1.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 21, 2013)

It just went out of stock....


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 21, 2013)

Out of stock!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When did you order and how many days to get it?? Just trying to see if I can order it b/f I leave town and get it. Thanks!


I ordered it at 4:30 am and it hasn't updated to include scheduled delivery yet.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 21, 2013)

Did you all get an order confirmation right away?  Email confirmation, that is.  I purchased it about 30 minutes ago and haven't gotten an order confirmation.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 21, 2013)

> It just went out of stock....


 Well, that took longer than expected. Didn't the naked 2 sell out quicker?


----------



## eucala08 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of stock!
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was waiting to get off of work to buy it since they block it. Though I was expecting it to sell out faster.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, that took longer than expected. Didn't the naked 2 sell out quicker?

Naked 2 was sold out within the hour, if I remember correctly.


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well that is how the day has been going..had it in my cart to go and order then my cart reset to it having nothing in it. Find out it has been sold out. Go figure.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 21, 2013)

I am actually surprised how long it lasted! I thought it would sell out faster, so glad I didn't overthink and wait to purchase


----------



## Animezing (Nov 21, 2013)

> Naked 2 was sold out within the hour, if I remember correctly.


 So I'm guessing not many people knew about the sale or just weren't interested.Â


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you all get an order confirmation right away?  Email confirmation, that is.  I purchased it about 30 minutes ago and haven't gotten an order confirmation.
I ordered one for me then one for my sister separately this morning and got the confirmation within 5 minutes or so.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So I'm guessing not many people knew about the sale or just weren't interested.Â 


I think they were probably better stocked.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So I'm guessing not many people knew about the sale or just weren't interested. 

Yeah-- I know a lot of people who think that pink and rosy hues make them look sick.  I also wonder if UD is suffering from that 'selling in China' and L'oreal backlash.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



So I'm guessing not many people knew about the sale or just weren't interested. 



I think they were probably better stocked. I definitely think it was this. They've learned from the past, and they want to make the profit of selling that many, so there is no reason they wouldn't at least try to be better prepared. They probably used Naked 2s numbers to come up with an estimate.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I definitely think it was this. They've learned from the past, and they want to make the profit of selling that many, so there is no reason they wouldn't at least try to be better prepared. They probably used Naked 2s numbers to come up with an estimate.
Agree. Also if I remember correctly, Naked 2 came out a little bit too late in the season to be a holiday gift.

Naked3 has launched earlier, so I suspect they created enough to fill the holiday gifting frenzy!


----------



## Misdameanor (Nov 21, 2013)

Ughhh I'm *almost* happy that it's out of stock, because I really should wait until Christmas or January to buy it....but I will admit I'm a little sad that I can't put it in my cart now 




 Boo!!


----------



## saku (Nov 21, 2013)

I saw the email this morning, and decided right away that I'll wait til a great promotion (on Sephora, UD, etc..) comes along. I know it will always be there long after the mania dies down, so I'm not worried. To everyone who snagged it already, ENJOY!!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 21, 2013)

Ahh, didn't get the email notification and by the time I found out and could try to order it it was alllll gone. Boo. Oh well. I guess I'll have to use the crapton of eyeshadow I've already got for a few more weeks. Lol.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 21, 2013)

Did you guys see the post on Urban Decay's Facebook? They're as surprised as we are that it's out of stock? Eh, I don't believe that, especially since I'm not surprised at all. Although their post made me wonder if the out of stock was on purpose to increase hype and make the palette seem more exclusive. Just my two cents.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 21, 2013)

> Did you guys see the post on Urban Decay's Facebook? They're as surprised as we are that it's out of stock? Eh, I don't believe that, especially since I'm not surprised at all. Although their post made me wonder if the out of stock was on purpose to increase hype and make the palette seem more exclusive. Just my two cents.


 Yeah, I have a hard time believing that anyone familiar with the line is honestly "surprised" it sold out, least of all UD themselves.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did you guys see the post on Urban Decay's Facebook? They're as surprised as we are that it's out of stock? Eh, I don't believe that, especially since I'm not surprised at all. Although their post made me wonder if the out of stock was on purpose to increase hype and make the palette seem more exclusive. Just my two cents.

LMAO UD is owned by the L'Oreal Group so I find it hard to believe they're "surprised". The only surprise is that it took longer to sell this time around but I think it's because they didn't send out notifications to everyone at one time. My account NEVER received notification despite the fact I'm signed up for emails from UD. The only reason I knew was because when I found the link yesterday I put it on a Speed Dial to check once an hour so the first thing I saw this morning after I sat down in front of my computer was the page had updated. By 11:30 AM Pacific is was sold out and from my understanding the link went live at least by 4 AM Pacific which means it was up for at least seven hours.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 21, 2013)

I ordered mine just before it sold out. I did get the confirmation email but no shipping email so hopefully I get that tomorrow.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 21, 2013)

> LMAO UD is owned by the L'Oreal Group so I find it hard to believe they're "surprised". The only surprise is that it took longer to sell this time around but I think it's because they didn't send out notifications to everyone at one time. My account NEVER received notification despite the fact I'm signed up for emails from UD. The only reason I knew was because when I found the link yesterday I put it on a Speed Dial to check once an hour so the first thing I saw this morning after I sat down in front of my computer was the page had updated. By 11:30 AM Pacific is was sold out and from my understanding the link went live at least by 4 AM Pacific which means it was up for at least seven hours.


 Yeah I got the email, but had ordered it before I even got it since I saw posts about how it was available on here. It was available at least at 7 AM EST and didn't sell out till like 3 PM EST.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> LMAO UD is owned by the L'Oreal Group so I find it hard to believe they're "surprised". The only surprise is that it took longer to sell this time around but I think it's because they didn't send out notifications to everyone at one time. My account NEVER received notification despite the fact I'm signed up for emails from UD. The only reason I knew was because when I found the link yesterday I put it on a Speed Dial to check once an hour so the first thing I saw this morning after I sat down in front of my computer was the page had updated. By 11:30 AM Pacific is was sold out and from my understanding the link went live at least by 4 AM Pacific which means it was up for at least seven hours.


 I ordered mine at 4:30 am EST. I never received an email either!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm actually relieved that it's sold out.  I don't trust my own will power.  I'm planning to wait until it's at Sephora.  

But please everyone that bought it--share your thoughts and pics once you get the palette.  That way I can drool in anticipation.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

My shipping updated. I should have it Monday!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My shipping updated. I should have it Monday!
AHHH I NEED MY SHIPPING. lol I am leaving town next wednesday morning so I would prefer it not sit outside my door until my return on Sunday.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 21, 2013)

Aww I've been at work and school all day and its sold out already, hopefully they'll restock soon.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm glad it sold out. MKes it easier to wait till it comes out at Sephora. I am tempted to buy the double ended 24/7 pencil in dark side /black heart.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 21, 2013)

Yep, it sold out at about 4 today, maybe earlier...and they're already on eBay for $100-$150


----------



## GiggleBlush (Nov 21, 2013)

I got the email this morning that it was in stock and decided not to get it. I was feeling bummed about that decision when I got a "subtle" hint that my hubby had ordered it for my birthday. It's great to have a guy who understands and supports my makeup obsession. Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 21, 2013)

Omg! There's one for $400! All of these have been up for at least three days and they're not stock photos or all the same photos, please no one bite my head off, but I can't help but think these are blogger gifts. Does anyone else find that a bit unethical?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> Omg! There's one for $400! All of these have been up for at least three days and they're not stock photos or all the same photos, please no one bite my head off, but I can't help but think these are blogger gifts. Does anyone else find that a bit unethical?


 I believe they are bloggers selling them.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 22, 2013)

Reminds me a lot of the Balm Nude'Tude, very pretty.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! There's one for $400! All of these have been up for at least three days and they're not stock photos or all the same photos, please no one bite my head off, but I can't help but think these are blogger gifts. Does anyone else find that a bit unethical?

I believe they are bloggers selling them. 
If they are bloggers then report them because most companies do NOT allow PR items to be sold.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 22, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Omg! There's one for $400! All of these have been up for at least three days and they're not stock photos or all the same photos, please no one bite my head off, but I can't help but think these are blogger gifts. Does anyone else find that a bit unethical?
> ...


 Well I dunno for sure that they are bloggers, I'm just assuming cause none of the pictures used are stock, and all of the listings are at least 3 day old auctions and the palette just went on sale today.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok, so a lot of the listings I saw earlier today are now gone, most of the listings are using stock photos, there are only 4 listings out of 101(earlier there were about 125 listings) using original photos, and the prices are lower. That $400 listing is gone too, maybe someone else already reported them?


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! There's one for $400! All of these have been up for at least three days and they're not stock photos or all the same photos, please no one bite my head off, but I can't help but think these are blogger gifts. Does anyone else find that a bit unethical?

I believe they are bloggers selling them. 
If they are bloggers then report them because most companies do NOT allow PR items to be sold.

I hope bloggers are not selling their PR ones. A lot of companies have you agree not to sell the items and not even to blog about them until they say the info is ready to be disclosed to the public. (Sometimes bloggers or their friends will buy them products and then they will get the same thing from PR, so they sell the one that they bought; that seems okay.)

I'm not as tempted by these NAKED palettes as I am by their colorful ones. I do think that part of it is the packaging; I prefer the more interesting art.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 22, 2013)

My palette shipped! Yay!!!!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 22, 2013)

Mine has shipped also! still hasnt updated but im hopeful it will get here before thanksgiving!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok ladies, enable me please. I am getting the Lorac pro palette and the UD BOS 4 for Christmas. I'm on the fence about getting a naked palette, but mostly because I don't know which one to get?! I'm light/fair with yellow undertones and have blue eyes and dark hair. Which naked palette should I get- 1, 2 or 3? I have enough points at Ulta to make it nearly free...


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies, enable me please. I am getting the Lorac pro palette and the UD BOS 4 for Christmas. I'm on the fence about getting a naked palette, but mostly because I don't know which one to get?! I'm light/fair with yellow undertones and have blue eyes and dark hair. Which naked palette should I get- 1, 2 or 3? I have enough points at Ulta to make it nearly free...

I suggest the Naked 2 for you; it has a beautiful mix of warm and cool colors.  Bootycall is my favorite inner corner highlight shade, YDK is an awesome rosy-gold, Snakebite is like Smog on steroids, Blackout is awesome as a liner, and Foxy is a fantastic highlight shade.  To be honest, there ain't a dud in the bunch.  I feel like Naked 2 has the most variety!  (Verve and Pistol are gorgeous taupey-silvers.)  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies, enable me please. I am getting the Lorac pro palette and the UD BOS 4 for Christmas. I'm on the fence about getting a naked palette, but mostly because I don't know which one to get?! I'm light/fair with yellow undertones and have blue eyes and dark hair. Which naked palette should I get- 1, 2 or 3? I have enough points at Ulta to make it nearly free...
Agreeing with naked 2 for you. Possibly naked 3 though I can't really judge til I get it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 22, 2013)

OH and i got shipping notices for both mine and my sister's. I cannot WAIT. Drive faster UPS!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok ladies, enable me please. I am getting the Lorac pro palette and the UD BOS 4 for Christmas. I'm on the fence about getting a naked palette, but mostly because I don't know which one to get?! I'm light/fair with yellow undertones and have blue eyes and dark hair. Which naked palette should I get- 1, 2 or 3? I have enough points at Ulta to make it nearly free...
I have the same coloring except my skin is more light/medium.  I have Naked 1 and the bronze-y shades look really great, especially Smog.  I am pretty neutral toned though so I can't say warm or cool colors really look better so if you're like that all of the palettes should work well for you!  My sister is the same as me but with fairer skin, and she has Naked 2 and the colors are good for her.  So I think any of the Naked palettes would probably work well for you-- just decide if you want bronze N1, taupe N2 or rose N3 colors!  I vote N1 or 3.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 22, 2013)

As much as I want this RIGHT NOW, I want to wait as well for it to be available at Sephora i am this close to being VIB before years end. 

I called my Sephora they said Dec 21st....I'm in Philly.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As much as I want this RIGHT NOW, I want to wait as well for it to be available at Sephora i am this close to being VIB before years end.

I called my Sephora they said Dec 21st....I'm in Philly.

Hey, sorry, this is off topic, but if you become a VIB before the end of this year, does that mean you'll also be a VIB next year? Or do you have to qualify for that year too?


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 22, 2013)

The EBay thing is crazy, why pay ridiculous $$$ when they're going to be sold again in stores like Sephora or Ulta. And @eastofthesun I' not quite sure on that but I think your suppose to spend that amount the next year to keep VIB status. I have yet to reach it but I'm real close.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey, sorry, this is off topic, but if you become a VIB before the end of this year, does that mean you'll also be a VIB next year? Or do you have to qualify for that year too?

Yes, if you qualify this year you'll be VIB for all of 2014.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 22, 2013)

I wish mine would ship already! I'm really looking forward to this, as it's my first Naked palette. I have the Vice palette and LOVE the colors &amp; pigmentation, but since I typically wear pinks and neutrals I'm really excited about this.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish mine would ship already! I'm really looking forward to this, as it's my first Naked palette. I have the Vice palette and LOVE the colors &amp; pigmentation, but since I typically wear pinks and neutrals I'm really excited about this.
I am anxiously waiting for mine to ship too.  I bought it just before it sold out...like within 10-15 minutes.  So I'm nervous that mine won't make it before I leave to go to my parents' house before Thanksgiving!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 22, 2013)

I am going to an UD event at Ulta tomorrow.  First question to the rep will be "when can i get it here!"


----------



## mstacyi (Nov 22, 2013)

I finally got my shipping confirmation! I had to call them and asked them if it will be ship soon since I did pay for next day shipping. Right after I hung up with them I got my shipping confirmation. Yay!! Now more waiting.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Nov 22, 2013)

> I suggest the Naked 2 for you; it has a beautiful mix of warm and cool colors. Â Bootycall is my favorite inner corner highlight shade, YDK is an awesome rosy-gold, Snakebite is like Smog on steroids, Blackout is awesome as a liner, and Foxy is a fantastic highlight shade. Â To be honest, there ain't a dud in the bunch. Â I feel like Naked 2 has the most variety! Â (Verve and Pistol are gorgeous taupey-silvers.) Â Let us know what you decide!





> Agreeing with naked 2 for you. Possibly naked 3 though I can't really judge til I get it.





> I have the same coloring except my skin is more light/medium.Â  I have Naked 1 and the bronze-y shades look really great, especially Smog.Â  I am pretty neutral toned though so I can't say warm or cool colors really look better so if you're like that all of the palettes should work well for you!Â  My sister is the same as me but with fairer skin, and she has Naked 2 and the colors are good for her.Â  So I think any of the Naked palettes would probably work well for you-- just decide if you want bronze N1, taupe N2 or rose N3 colors!Â  I vote N1 or 3.


 Thanks so much for the help, ladies! I'm going to Ulta tomorrow (it's an hour away) and I will let you know what I decide. I'm going to ask about the n3 release date too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## robynelizabeth (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/deepalakshmin/an-ode-to-naked-3-dmdm


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *robynelizabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.buzzfeed.com/deepalakshmin/an-ode-to-naked-3-dmdm
Hilarious!  I just came here to post the same thing.  She gets it, she really really gets it.  LOL.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to an UD event at Ulta tomorrow.  First question to the rep will be "when can i get it here!"
Let us know what you find out!  I have $30 in Ulta rewards burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## SaraP (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to an UD event at Ulta tomorrow.  First question to the rep will be "when can i get it here!"
Talked to a rep at Sephora and she said 12/12 in store....


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 23, 2013)

My palette is now 30 minutes away from me! I guess it will stay there all weekend and be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Cendrillon (Nov 23, 2013)

That's a very pretty palette but there is 3 shades I know I'll never wear. I'll go build myself similar at inglot instead. I love that medium mauve color!


----------



## breyannaxo (Nov 23, 2013)

Mine will be here wednesday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

My tracking updated and it will be here Monday!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 23, 2013)

> My tracking updated and it will be here Monday!


 Yeah!!!! Doing a happy dance for you!


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

> Yeah!!!! Doing a happy dance for you!


 Thanks! I'm so excited! I need more Urban Decay eyeshadow like I need a hole in the head, but these are all new colors, so that makes it okay!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (Nov 23, 2013)

I joined MUT today because I've been lurking a few days and love this place!

I ordered Naked 3 at 12:03 p.m. EST on 11/21 and never got an e-mail confirmation or a ship notice.  My order status when I log into my account still says "Being Processed".

My husband called in for me about 5 p.m. EST yesterday (Friday) to make sure my order was in the system since I never received an e-mail order confirmation or a shipment notice.  It is in their system.  But they said they were very overwhelmed from the launch, their distribution is experiencing some delays, and it could be up to 5 business days before my palette ships.  Not that it will take that long - but it _COULD _take that long.  (So if yours is already on the way . . . _LUCKY_!)  They told him that everyone who placed an order before they sold out has a Naked 3 reserved in their name and will have it ship sometime within that 5 business day timeframe.

P.S.  Thankfully my order is fine even though I never got an e-mail confirmation - and as mentioned above, it is "Being Processed" like my account shows when I login and view order history.  I'm just not very good at waiting.  My birthday is the 28th and neeeeed it by then.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 23, 2013)

Shutterblog, you have made me very glad I did not have it shipped to my mom's house, where I will be staying for ten days. Imagine, if I had, and it hadn't arrived until after I left! The horror. And even if it did arrive at the last minute, I'd be worried about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 23, 2013)

I have priority shipping on mine and it hasn't shipped either. So much for priority shipping. Does it make me a cranky person knowing that they're not going to toss any extra samples as an apology? Would it kill them to toss in a sample of lipstick or eyeliner? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessilynn (Nov 23, 2013)

I am so mad at myself right now! I was on the site when they were still in stock and talked myself out of it - when I could have bought 3 or 4 of them put all but one on eBay and had mine paid for as well as make some extra cash! I can't believe people are paying 100 bucks for them - I looked at one listing and it said that the seller had already sold 8 of them! Holy crap !!!! Has anyone heard anything on when they will be released at sephora ?


----------



## diana16 (Nov 23, 2013)

its crazy how much people would pay for this palette!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2013)

my palette "shipped" but the tracking didn't update. my pet peeve is when they send a shipping notice before the tracking updates.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cendrillon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a very pretty palette but there is 3 shades I know I'll never wear. I'll go build myself similar at inglot instead. I love that medium mauve color!
You must get 487, 399, 344, and 358!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 23, 2013)

> I am so mad at myself right now! I was on the site when they were still in stock and talked myself out of it - when I could have bought 3 or 4 of them put all but one on eBay and had mine paid for as well as make some extra cash! I can't believe people are paying 100 bucks for them - I looked at one listing and it said that the seller had already sold 8 of them! Holy crap !!!! Has anyone heard anything on when they will be released at sephora ?


 I know. In kicking myself right now. I should have ordered ten of them!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 23, 2013)

So I went to ulta today for an UD event--ulta will have them 12/12 according to my artist. So I bought some other stuff, earned triple points so when it does come out it I will cash in the points. I know that it is going to be an awesome palette, but seriously, I can wait 2.5 more weeks for it to be in store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and not pay eBay prices


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I went to ulta today for an UD event--ulta will have them 12/12 according to my artist. So I bought some other stuff, earned triple points so when it does come out it I will cash in the points.

I know that it is going to be an awesome palette, but seriously, I can wait 2.5 more weeks for it to be in store



and not pay eBay prices

I'm sure it will be worth the wait!  Also, I'd much rather give my money to the actual company that created the product than a scalper.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 23, 2013)

A bunch of listings were removed from eBay, but now they are back. One is listed for $300. I missed out on the opening day, but I'll be at Ulta early on  12/12.

Meanwhile I keep looking at the swatches online over and over, falling more in love!


----------



## Cendrillon (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You must get 487, 399, 344, and 358!  
Ohh thanks for the recommandation I especially love 399 and 358 they are going to be in my palette for sure!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cendrillon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohh thanks for the recommandation I especially love 399 and 358 they are going to be in my palette for sure!

You're welcome!  I get compliments every time I've worn 487 all over the lid-- unique and gorgeous subdued rosy purple!  The sparkles don't really show.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 23, 2013)

I should have $50 with Ulta by then....So on 12/12, I will be there ready and waiting.  I was going to try to wait to get to $100 with Ulta, but $50 gives me this palette with little money spent.  hahah...well, little towards this palette, I spent to get the points.


----------



## JenJay (Nov 23, 2013)

:Newbie:


----------



## diana16 (Nov 23, 2013)

i hate how my tracking hasnt updated, I keep checking and nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it doesnt help that i am so impatient


----------



## JenJay (Nov 23, 2013)

I ordered around 6:30 am EST on launch day. Used PayPal with UPS ground shipping. I just checked, and it will arrive by the end of the day on Wednesday. :yay:


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 23, 2013)

> Let us know what you find out! Â I have $30 in Ulta rewards burning a hole in my pocket! [/quote How do you get Ulta rewards? I go to ulta all the time and I've never heard of rewards.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let us know what you find out!  I have $30 in Ulta rewards burning a hole in my pocket!
[/quote
How do you get Ulta rewards? I go to ulta all the time and I've never heard of rewards.
You sign up for their reward program and get a card (like Sephora Beauty Insider) although I think that the programs vary from region to region.  But when you shop at Ulta and scan your card you earn  points for every dollar spent.  After you earn 100 points you get $3 off.  you can combine the points money off with the store coupons (like the $3.50 off $10) and the points money off you earn are not restricted.

Ulta runs 2x points a lot and 3x points for platinum members (platinum is like Sephora VIB where if you spend $350 in a year).  I ordered the Benefit advent calendar and the 12 piece bag with kisses they had and got 3x points so I racked up $30 quick!  Also on Ulta when they run the bags with all the extra samples that are free with xyz amount purchse, they assign a dollar value to those and you earn points on them!

Hope that helps! And was not too confusing.  because I have 775 points at Ulta I have earned a $30 off coupon that I plan on applying to the Naked 3, even though I only have $50 before I hit VIB Rouge at Sephora!


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 23, 2013)

> You sign up for their reward program and get a card (like Sephora Beauty Insider) although IÂ think that the programs vary from region to region. Â But when you shop at Ulta and scan your card you earnÂ Â points for every dollar spent. Â After you earn 100 points you get $3 off. Â you can combine the points money off with the store coupons (like the $3.50 off $10) and the points money off you earn are not restricted. Ulta runs 2x points a lot and 3x points for platinum members (platinum is like Sephora VIB where if you spend $350 in a year). Â I ordered the Benefit advent calendar and the 12 piece bag with kisses they had and got 3x points so I racked up $30 quick! Â Also on Ulta when they run the bags with all the extra samples that are free with xyz amount purchse, they assign a dollar value to those and you earn points on them! Hope that helps! And was not too confusing. Â because I have 775 points at Ulta I have earned a $30 off coupon that I plan on applying to the Naked 3, even though I only have $50 before I hit VIB Rouge at Sephora!


 I live in PA and we're still stuck on levels I got a $20 blow dryer for spending $250


----------



## lovepink (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I live in PA and we're still stuck on levels I got a $20 blow dryer for spending $250
Oh no!  That is terrible!  I don't know why Ulta doens't get it together and enroll everyone on the same program!  You think a) it would be easier for them and B) it would make people on the old program want to spend more money with them!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 23, 2013)

My order is apparently still "being processed".

Does anyone know where Urban Decay ships from?

thx!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2013)

> My order is apparently still "being processed". Does anyone know where Urban Decay ships from? thx!


 South Florida.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it's funny that ulta is so strict with coupons when it comes to high end items but when you get 100 points you can cash in $3 worth of coupons on the high end items.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


South Florida.
thank you!


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 23, 2013)

> You sign up for their reward program and get a card (like Sephora Beauty Insider) although IÂ think that the programs vary from region to region. Â But when you shop at Ulta and scan your card you earnÂ Â points for every dollar spent. Â After you earn 100 points you get $3 off. Â you can combine the points money off with the store coupons (like the $3.50 off $10) and the points money off you earn are not restricted. Ulta runs 2x points a lot and 3x points for platinum members (platinum is like Sephora VIB where if you spend $350 in a year). Â I ordered the Benefit advent calendar and the 12 piece bag with kisses they had and got 3x points so I racked up $30 quick! Â Also on Ulta when they run the bags with all the extra samples that are free with xyz amount purchse, they assign a dollar value to those and you earn points on them! Hope that helps! And was not too confusing. Â because I have 775 points at Ulta I have earned a $30 off coupon that I plan on applying to the Naked 3, even though I only have $50 before I hit VIB Rouge at Sephora!


Thank you for this info. My Sephora does the tiered rewards. I can't believe that all Ulta's don't have the same system. I have been really turned off to Ulta lately. My ulta store just seems so "cheap". I also think their specials and GWP have been really "cheesy" lately. I can't put my finger on it. I also hate that they don't offer samples. I will be doing all of my makeup/skincare purchasing through Sephora and Birchbox.


----------



## emeline (Nov 23, 2013)

I've ordered from UD's website a few times and they've always shipped from Hialeah using USPS. However, my shipping notification arrived on Friday via UPS. It usually takes 1 business day for my orders to arrive so I'm crossing my fingers for Monday!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 24, 2013)

coming monday via usps! i can't wait to post a review on the bloooooooog!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 24, 2013)

You ladies that are getting it so soon are lucky. But I'm pretty happy waiting until the 12 to get it free from ulta using my points. Or near free. I think sometimes ulta has really good gwp. They had a smashbox one the other day I wanted but missed it. When I go in the store, I usually get a good hookup. I didn't tonight but I'm good with that. I missed their closing by minutes but she let me in anyway . I got Stila at 5x and some other items I've been coveting. I'm happy. Now just for the 12 the to get here.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 24, 2013)

> You ladies that are getting it so soon are lucky. But I'm pretty happy waiting until the 12 to get it free from ulta using my points. Or near free. I think sometimes ulta has really good gwp. They had a smashbox one the other day I wanted but missed it. When I go in the store, I usually get a good hookup. I didn't tonight but I'm good with that. I missed their closing by minutes but she let me in anyway . I got Stila at 5x and some other items I've been coveting. I'm happy. Now just for the 12 the to get here.


 I think Ulta's rewards system is amazing. I already have the points to get Naked 3 for free when they get it, this is after being able to get Vice 2 for free! I don't even think I spent that much there the last few months, it was just the multiple-point periods and the GWPs earning points, like someone else mentioned.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 24, 2013)

> I think Ulta's rewards system is amazing. I already have the points to get Naked 3 for free when they get it, this is after being able to get Vice 2 for free! I don't even think I spent that much there the last few months, it was just the multiple-point periods and the GWPs earning points, like someone else mentioned.


 Exactly! I bought a $40 perfume set I wanted and got the serving set gift vm valued at $50, both with 3x points. That's 270 points right there. Then Stila at 3x and 5x. Yeah. My little 140 purchase gave me a lot of points. I now have about 630 points. I have about 1200 points now.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 24, 2013)

This is the first Naked palette I've ever wanted, 3 has the perfect colors for me. Too spendy for my budget though.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 24, 2013)

> Exactly! I bought a $40 perfume set I wanted and got the serving set gift vm valued at $50, both with 3x points. That's 270 points right there. Then Stila at 3x and 5x. Yeah. My little 140 purchase gave me a lot of points. I now have about 630 points. I have about 1200 points now.


 I already have over 2,000 points at Ulta. This is why it was okay, in my mind, to order Naked3 from UD. I earn points really fast because both my daughter and I get our hair done at Ulta, besides all the makeup we buy. I keep saving my points, I'm sure I'll use them eventually. I really want the Chi touch screen hair dryer.


----------



## ashynichole (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I already have over 2,000 points at Ulta. This is why it was okay, in my mind, to order Naked3 from UD. I earn points really fast because both my daughter and I get our hair done at Ulta, besides all the makeup we buy. I keep saving my points, I'm sure I'll use them eventually. I really want the Chi touch screen hair dryer.
I work at Ulta and yesterday this woman came in and she had over 2,000 points and she told me she was saving them for Black Friday!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 24, 2013)

> I work at Ulta and yesterday this woman came in and she had over 2,000 points and she told me she was saving them for Black Friday!


 What kind of deals are there on Black Friday?


----------



## Smurfgirl06 (Nov 24, 2013)

My Ulta does the crappy tiered system.  It sucks, and isn't an incentive to shop there at all.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 24, 2013)

@Smurfgirl06 Same! I feel your pain.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tomorrow my palette arrives! I could use a little pick me up.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 24, 2013)

> My Ulta does the crappy tiered system. Â It sucks, and isn't an incentive to shop there at all.


 I'm pretty sure I read a comment from Ulta on their Facebook page that they were going to be switching all locations to the "ULTAmate rewards program" in 2014. So there's hope!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tomorrow my palette arrives! I could use a little pick me up.

i'm so exciiiiiiiiiiited. it's a Monday so it's definitely gonna be a pick me up!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tomorrow my palette arrives! I could use a little pick me up.

I am so jeally! LOL I have yet to get a ship notice and what's more I've been essentially double charged. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Waiting to hear back from Urban Decay.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

> I am so jeally! LOL I have yet to get a ship notice and what's more I've been essentially double charged. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Waiting to hear back from Urban Decay.


 Oh no! Well, if you get a double order just sell the extras on eBay for $300 a piece and make back your money! LOL.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

Since my puppies woke me up at 4:30am, I get my palette today! Now, if I could just get back to sleep!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 25, 2013)

My won't be here until Wednesday and I'm heading out of town that morning so I won't get to see it until Sunday but that is ok, my sister is getting her's on Wednesday too and she is who I'm going to visit haha.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 25, 2013)

I just received a shipment confirmation! There's no update on the tracking yet, but it was sent via UPS. I wasn't as worried about this palette so much as I was worried about the other half of the shipment, which is one of my secret santa gifts.


----------



## Zophiel24 (Nov 25, 2013)

How is the quality of Inglot shadows?  I would also like to build my own palette...


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Zophiel24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is the quality of Inglot shadows?  I would also like to build my own palette...
GREAT. I have several and I love them- let's start a new thread! ;-)


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm pretty sure I read a comment from Ulta on their Facebook page that they were going to be switching all locations to the "ULTAmate rewards program" in 2014. So there's hope!!
That would be amazing!!! My Ulta does the tiered system too, and it's really nothing exciting. I really hope they switch very early in 2014. Thanks!

Oh, by the way I was at Ulta returning something last night and I asked a SA when they'd be getting the Naked 3 palette, and she said December 12, but she asked if I wanted to be put on the waiting list- so if you want to buy from Ulta, maybe call and get on the waiting list so you can get it sooner rather than later!

I'm excited for everyone getting theirs this week! Enjoy!


----------



## Boots (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GREAT. I have several and I love them- let's start a new thread! ;-)
-follows along to new thread- Been curious about Inglot a lot lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zophiel24 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sure! Let me know the name cuz I'm new to posting, hehe


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

Grrr usps. You pushed back me getting my palette today. I want my goodies -_____-


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope I get mine today! It's supposed to be delivered today, but the tracking still says processed at sorting facility at my closest USPS. I hope it made it on the truck!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 25, 2013)

> I hope I get mine today! It's supposed to be delivered today, but the tracking still says processed at sorting facility at my closest USPS. I hope it made it on the truck!


 Mine says the same thing -.- if it doesnt then I might have to pick it up just to get it today haha


----------



## diana16 (Nov 25, 2013)

My tracking hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  -follows along to new thread- Been curious about Inglot a lot lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am going to take some pictures of my favorite shades-- gimme a couple hours and I'll keep you posted!  I am pretty excited for this.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 25, 2013)

My QVC and sephora doesn't say out for delivery either.. So I'm guessing that the system just didn't update yet but it will come.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

My Naked3. Ulta order, and Birchbox order are all out for delivery!  Today is going to be a great mail day!


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Mine says the same thing -.- if it doesnt then I might have to pick it up just to get it today haha


 Mine finally updated with out for delivery!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 25, 2013)

My tracking never updated but I just got my palette!!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Nov 25, 2013)

I was at my Ulta Saturday, and I decided to hold off on getting either naked 1 or 2. I asked about Naked 3 and was told that my store would not be carrying the Naked 3 as it will be a limited release at Ultas. I live in a tourist community and its the off season now. Boo!!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 25, 2013)

Wellâ€¦ I just got my palette in the mail and opened it.. one of my shadows is not secured in the palette and its raised above all the other shadows in the palette and I can't get it to go down in the palette. Kind of disappointed because I'm afraid if i try and push on it anymore its going to break or I'm going to break it because i'll open the palette and it'll fall out. Any idea what Urban Decay will do about this? I sent them an email just now. I can't get it back in the palette and knowing my luck it's going to fall out, it's like there's something under it. Should I call them to just stick to email?


----------



## rudegirl3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine's out for delivery!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wellâ€¦ I just got my palette in the mail and opened it.. one of my shadows is not secured in the palette and its raised above all the other shadows in the palette and I can't get it to go down in the palette. Kind of disappointed because I'm afraid if i try and push on it anymore its going to break or I'm going to break it because i'll open the palette and it'll fall out. Any idea what Urban Decay will do about this? I sent them an email just now. I can't get it back in the palette and knowing my luck it's going to fall out, it's like there's something under it. Should I call them to just stick to email?




One time they forgot to refund me for an item that went out of stock that i had paid for, they were pretty quick to email back and very helpful, so I'd just wait. But I'm also phonephobic lol.


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Wellâ€¦ I just got my palette in the mail and opened it.. one of my shadows is not secured in the palette and its raised above all the other shadows in the palette and I can't get it to go down in the palette. Kind of disappointed because I'm afraid if i try and push on it anymore its going to break or I'm going to break it because i'll open the palette and it'll fall out. Any idea what Urban Decay will do about this? I sent them an email just now. I can't get it back in the palette and knowing my luck it's going to fall out, it's like there's something under it. Should I call them to just stick to email?


 Hmm personally I would try to push it back in, if it breaks tell them it came defective. Either way they would probably have to replace it. But that's just me.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 25, 2013)

> Hmm personally I would try to push it back in, if it breaks tell them it came defective. Either way they would probably have to replace it. But that's just me.


I I try to but it's like there is something under it. No matter which way I try to push it back it the other side pops up. I called and they only said they'd give me a refund and I'd have to reorder when it came back in stock. I'll just keep it and be careful with that shadow.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Wellâ€¦ I just got my palette in the mail and opened it.. one of my shadows is not secured in the palette and its raised above all the other shadows in the palette and I can't get it to go down in the palette. Kind of disappointed because I'm afraid if i try and push on it anymore its going to break or I'm going to break it because i'll open the palette and it'll fall out. Any idea what Urban Decay will do about this? I sent them an email just now. I can't get it back in the palette and knowing my luck it's going to fall out, it's like there's something under it. Should I call them to just stick to email?


 My mirror came out of my naked 2 palette and they offered me a 20% off code with free shipping to replace it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Can you pop it out, check if there is something under there and then pop it back in?


----------



## ddalgi (Nov 25, 2013)

> I I try to but it's like there is something under it. No matter which way I try to push it back it the other side pops up. I called and they only said they'd give me a refund and I'd have to reorder when it came back in stock. I'll just keep it and be careful with that shadow.


 De-pot it and put it back in. I think that's possible but then I've only seen completely depotted Naked palettes.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2013)

Keep it for now until more are in stock. Also reply back with their policy since it clearly states they will EXCHANGE it, "_Please send the defective or incorrect item(s) back to us, using the free returns process. Once we receive the returned item(s), we will gladly send you a replacement."_ If they refuse to replace the item and instead are going to make you repurchase it then you can dispute the entire charge with your debit/credit card and end up not only with the palette but you're money back. Now, note, I'm only mentioning this option because if they're going to refuse to exchange it per their own policy then it's completely on them if you choose to do that. I say email them again about it with their policy. Obviously you have to return it to them either way but they shouldn't have to make you reorder it.

The other option is to wait for ULTA and Sephora to sell it within the next couple of weeks then return yours back to UD for a refund and buy it from Sephora or ULTA. You get to play with it over the next few weeks while you wait for Sephora or ULTA to have it in stock and then be able to buy a non-defective one.

  http://www.urbandecay.com/returns-and-exchanges/return.html

FREE RETURNS UrbanDecay.com now offers free returns, making our Love It or Leave It Guarantee even sweeter for you!
 

Under 45 Days You have up to 45 days (from the shipment date) to return merchandise with which you are not satisfied. Purchase of Sale items are final and are not eligible for return or exchange. All returns are credited in the original form of payment.

  Over 45 Days Item(s) received within 46-90 days of shipment date will receive a refund in the form of Urban Decay store credit, which can be used any time at www.urbandecay.com.

Items received more than 90 days after the shipment date may not be returned.

  Gift Returns Please provide as much information about the original order as possible (such as order number, customer name, or email address). Your refund will be in the form of Urban Decay store credit that can be used any time at www.urbandecay.com.

Gift returns only apply to purchases made on www.urbandecay.com, all other purchases must be returned to the retailer from which the product was purchased in accordance to their return policies.

Without identifying order information, we will issue a credit in the form of Urban Decay store credit for the item's lowest selling price.

  Gift With Purchase Returns Any FREE product or FREE gift must accompany the return to receive a refund to the payment method used on urbandecay.com. Urban Decay store credit will be issued on a return not accompanied by the FREE product or FREE gift.

  Exchanges Exchanges can be made for product of equal or lesser value. Urban Decay store credit will be issued for the difference in price and tax for exchanges of lesser value.

For exchanges of greater value, a refund will be provided for the original items. Customers are responsible for placing another order for the exchange items of greater value.

  Returning Defective/Wrong Items Please send the defective or incorrect item(s) back to us, using the free returns process. Once we receive the returned item(s), we will gladly send you a replacement.


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 25, 2013)

yayyyyy!!!! I just got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> color are even better in person!!!! im in love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JackieO (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't get a notification email but Naked 3 is back in stock at Urbandecay.com.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2013)

The UD site still has the "out of stock" notification on the front page but @JackieO is right, it's available.

http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html


----------



## rudegirl3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine came and it's gorgeous!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine is at my house. Am I at my house, no. I am sitting waiting while my daughter had her piano lesson. It's killing me. I didn't even have time to open the box!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 25, 2013)

Should I be concerned that I haven't gotten a shipping e-mail yet?  I got my order confirmation at like 2pm EST on Thurs but have yet to receive a shipping.  I'm disappointed it might be sitting on my porch for almost a week if I don't get it here this time 2 days from now. I'm definitely never ordering from UD's website again.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Should I be concerned that I haven't gotten a shipping e-mail yet?Â  I got my order confirmation at like 2pm EST on Thurs but have yet to receive a shipping.Â  I'm disappointed it might be sitting on my porch for almost a week if I don't get it here this time 2 days from now. I'm definitely never ordering from UD's website again.


 Have you emailed them or called them?


----------



## shutterblog (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you emailed them or called them?

I posted the following back on page 13 - my order still says "_Order Status: Being Processed_" after 6:30 p.m. EST on Monday 11/25 - and I ordered mine at 12:03 p.m. EST on 11/21.  Here's a snip of my previous post - we did call them at 5 p.m. EST on Friday:

  I ordered Naked 3 at 12:03 p.m. EST on 11/21 and never got an e-mail confirmation or a ship notice.  My order status when I log into my account still says "Being Processed".

My husband called in for me about 5 p.m. EST yesterday (Friday) to make sure my order was in the system since I never received an e-mail order confirmation or a shipment notice.  It is in their system.  But they said they were very overwhelmed from the launch, their distribution is experiencing some delays, and it could be up to 5 business days before my palette ships.  Not that it will take that long - but it COULD take that long.  (So if yours is already on the way . . . LUCKY!)  They told him that everyone who placed an order before they sold out has a Naked 3 reserved in their name and will have it ship sometime within that 5 business day timeframe.

My birthday is this coming Thursday and we leave for a week in FL on Monday.  I'm beginning to lose hope I'll see mine before both.  (I did not upgrade shipping.  Not sure if it has anything to do with that or not.)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 25, 2013)

My palette came in and it's perfect! I started taking pictures of it on my DSLR so I can't wait to share with you guys! Off to the post office to drop off some packages and to take my little brother to get a haircut &lt;3


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you emailed them or called them?
I called, and the rep was super nice, she just said it's probably taking longer than usual because of the high number of orders.  I figured as much, I just wanted to make sure my order number existed.


----------



## ddalgi (Nov 25, 2013)

For people who haven't recieved confirmation or shipping notice yet, that may be because MANY people ordered the palette on the same day. Sorry, but a bit of patience is required. I ordered something from Sephora on the last day of the VIB sale and my shipping confirmation came four business days later. It's natural that some orders will take longer to process and send out. That said, email them or call them just to be sure. It's also quite possible that in the chaos of the Naked 3 palette that an employee may have forgotten to send some emails out or something. That doesn't make Urban Decay any less of a reliable company.


----------



## shutterblog (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For people who haven't recieved confirmation or shipping notice yet, that may be because MANY people ordered the palette on the same day. Sorry, but a bit of patience is required.

Patience the week of my birthday - un-possible!  





Especially since this birthday / Thanksgiving / Hanukkah combo won't happen again for 75,000+ years!


----------



## ddalgi (Nov 25, 2013)

> Patience the week of my birthday - un-possible! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Especially since thisÂ birthday / Thanksgiving /Â Hanukkah combo won't happen again for 75,000+ years! Â  :laughno:


 Well your case is special xP I just wrote that up because I felt some people were being a little unfair to UD. I work in retail and I take it personally hahaha


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 25, 2013)

It's so pretty!!!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NurseKelly2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





It's so pretty!!!

Gimme gimme gimme, I need, I need!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 25, 2013)

@NurseKelly2012 Oh my gosh! Blackheart is so gorgeous! Thank you for the picture


----------



## SUMMER731 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new! Well not new but I have been reading mut for a while now. I wanted this sooo bad! Like I'm not a huge make up junkie (well maybe a mini one). But omg this is prolly the only thing I ever felt like I needed! So happy for all those that got it! I hope I can get mine when it hit stores.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 25, 2013)

So envious of all the pretty Naked 3 palettes. Can't wait to pick up one soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 25, 2013)

> @NurseKelly2012 Oh my gosh! Blackheart is so gorgeous! Thank you for the picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It is really gorgeous! I never wear the dark colors though. They wash me out and make me look like I have a black eye. The last two colors probably won't be used very much for me!


----------



## evelovelymakeup (Nov 25, 2013)

Hiii.. I love naked 1 2 3, but I can't find it in my country. Guys, can you tell me information about sephora branches in asia?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 25, 2013)

Ehhh I don't like how the swatches came out =/ I might have to re-do them tomorrow..

I really need to work on a lighting set up and a light box for better pictures!

Anyways, ENJOY! =D

EDIT: I need to edit the other pics! Full review on my blog by tonight before I sleep (unsure what time)..

SWATCHED 1x EACH.. that's how pigmented they are... the top portion (1st 6 eye shadows in the palette) can definitely be built up more. Hope that helps!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am much too tired and had too long of a day to take any pictures or do any swatches.  I will try tomorrow.  I will say, the colors look even better in person.  I have a feeling this will be my go-to palette.  I also ordered the Naked3 double ended eyeliner, which I will photograph and swatch tomorrow.


----------



## evelovelymakeup (Nov 25, 2013)

> It's so pretty!!!


 Hmmmmmm... Naked 3 has dramatic and shiny colour.. So beautiful...Want it.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 25, 2013)

@viccckyhoang I love your pictures! They look stunning! I can't wait to check out your blog post with your full review!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @viccckyhoang I love your pictures! They look stunning! I can't wait to check out your blog post with your full review!

Thanks! It means a lot to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be doing my homework first and then I'll work on a blog post..

EDIT - I'll get it out tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still need to edit pics and I'll play around with it a bit more to post a full review


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Nov 26, 2013)

You guys stink! I got Naked 2 yesterday after thinking about it for TWO YEARS, and now I'm going to have to go and get N3 once Sephora has it. I don't have N1 at least, and I doubt I will get it. Naked 3 is sooo pretty, so now I have to go spend $55+ (including tax) so I can get it. Why do all of you have to take such great pictures of this palette? Oh, and to top this off, I'm getting Lorac Pro on Black Friday.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

> You guys stink! I got Naked 2 yesterday after thinking about it for TWO YEARS, and now I'm going to have to go and get N3 once Sephora has it. I don't have N1 at least, and I doubt I will get it. Naked 3 is sooo pretty, so now I have to go spend $55+ (including tax) so I can get it. Why do all of you have to take such great pictures of this palette? Oh, and to top this off, I'm getting Lorac Pro on Black Friday.


 I have LORAC Pro and I love it!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Nov 26, 2013)

> I have LORAC Pro and I love it!


 I'm excited to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I swatched a couple colors at Kohl's (random...) and they are gorgeous! Oh, btw, sorry for getting sort of off topic.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm excited to get it




. I swatched a couple colors at Kohl's (random...) and they are gorgeous! Oh, btw, sorry for getting sort of off topic.
Yeah, I'm going to keep us off topic for just a teensy weensy bit longer to say WHOA it was at Kohl's? Weird! But cool!

I also have the Lorac PRO palette and really love it. It's terrific!!!! I made a really subtle but nice eye look the other day from it.

Back to the topic at hand, I'm still planning on getting the Naked 3 palette when it hits Sephora. I think it's lovely and I've always looked good in pinky hues, plus, I haven't ever gotten a Naked palette before, so this is the perfect time!


----------



## Bespoke Beauty (Nov 26, 2013)

Check out Xsparkage.com on her blog she compared all three Naked side by side and swatched the colors side by side that looked similar. Also check out her YouTube under the same name title Naked3 and she does a great review with live swatches. Best I have seen.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 26, 2013)

I finally got my ship notice! I was getting worried. I cannot wait to get it, these colors are SO up my alley!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Nov 26, 2013)

Glow of Grace's video got me really excited!  Great swatches.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 26, 2013)

> Wellâ€¦ I just got my palette in the mail and opened it.. one of my shadows is not secured in the palette and its raised above all the other shadows in the palette and I can't get it to go down in the palette. Kind of disappointed because I'm afraid if i try and push on it anymore its going to break or I'm going to break it because i'll open the palette and it'll fall out. Any idea what Urban Decay will do about this? I sent them an email just now. I can't get it back in the palette and knowing my luck it's going to fall out, it's like there's something under it. Should I call them to just stick to email?


 They'll send you a new one if you contact them. When naked 2 came out a friend of mine had the same thing happen and they sent her a new one and told her to keep the other one as well


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 26, 2013)

I want this palette soooo badly. I didn't get a chance to snag it when it came on the UD site, but I hope Sephora gets it soon. I would ask for it for Christmas, but I don't know if I can wait if it's at Sephora before then.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Yeah, I'm going to keep us off topic for just a teensy weensy bit longer to say WHOA it was at Kohl's? Weird! But cool! I also have the Lorac PRO palette and really love it. It's terrific!!!! I made a really subtle but nice eye look the other day from it. Back to the topic at hand, I'm still planning on getting the Naked 3 palette when it hits Sephora. I think it's lovely and I've always looked good in pinky hues, plus, I haven't ever gotten a Naked palette before, so this is the perfect time!


 Yeah it was! My Kohl's has a makeup section with Real Techniques, Cargo, Lorac, thebalm, and a couple more... no Urban Decay, and I don't think they have Tarte or Too Faced  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And the Lorac Pro will be mine soon enough... I can't afford Naked 3 right now but I will probably end up getting it anyway.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They'll send you a new one if you contact them. When naked 2 came out a friend of mine had the same thing happen and they sent her a new one and told her to keep the other one as well
Nope they told me I had to return it and then when they were back in stock I would have to reorder it. Not my idea of a good solution so I guess I'm keeping it as isâ€¦


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 26, 2013)

> > They'll send you a new one if you contact them. When naked 2 came out a friend of mine had the same thing happen and they sent her a new one and told her to keep the other one as well
> 
> 
> Nope they told me I had to return it and then when they were back in stock I would have to reorder it. Not my idea of a good solution so I guess I'm keeping it as isâ€¦Â


 Well that's just kinda crappy. Although, when my friend had that snafu, it was when UD was UD and not L'Oreal's UD. I've found the customer service and even the quality to be much different than it used to be, case in point your popout pan. I didn't get the anarchy face case because the pans were all crooked and what not, even the latest iteration of the urban ammo palette has crooked pans, that was something I've never seen from UD till this point. Anyway, looks like I'll be getting my Naked3 for free from Ulta. After my little racial profiling incident a few weeks ago they've been diligently following up with me and when the DM called me yesterday and assured my that the manager who followed me from row to row checking the shelves to make sure I hadn't stuffed anything in my bag had been fired so it was safe for me to go to the store again, I asked when the naked palette would be on store and she told me and said to call before I came so she could meet me and they'd hold the palette for me and it would be on them. So that's a plus anyway. I kinda feel bad that someone lost their job so close to the holidays though...


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well that's just kinda crappy. Although, when my friend had that snafu, it was when UD was UD and not L'Oreal's UD. I've found the customer service and even the quality to be much different than it used to be, case in point your popout pan. I didn't get the anarchy face case because the pans were all crooked and what not, even the latest iteration of the urban ammo palette has crooked pans, that was something I've never seen from UD till this point.

Anyway, looks like I'll be getting my Naked3 for free from Ulta. After my little racial profiling incident a few weeks ago they've been diligently following up with me and when the DM called me yesterday and assured my that the manager who followed me from row to row checking the shelves to make sure I hadn't stuffed anything in my bag had been fired so it was safe for me to go to the store again, I asked when the naked palette would be on store and she told me and said to call before I came so she could meet me and they'd hold the palette for me and it would be on them. So that's a plus anyway. I kinda feel bad that someone lost their job so close to the holidays though...
Wow I am so sorry that happened to you!  It is not your fault she lost her job.  She chose to stalk you and all you did was call and complain, make them aware of it.  They took the actions to dismiss her.  I get why you feel bad though.  The job market is rough.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They'll send you a new one if you contact them. When naked 2 came out a friend of mine had the same thing happen and they sent her a new one and told her to keep the other one as well
Nope they told me I had to return it and then when they were back in stock I would have to reorder it. Not my idea of a good solution so I guess I'm keeping it as isâ€¦ 


See and that is goes against their own policy.


----------



## TheCivilBeauty (Nov 26, 2013)

I received my Naked 3 palette yesterday and buzz is obviously slanted in my palette. Mine hasn't popped out yet though.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheCivilBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my Naked 3 palette yesterday and buzz is obviously slanted in my palette. Mine hasn't popped out yet though.
Thats the one I'm having issues with.. its significantly higher than all the other pans and just kind of wobbles back and forth. Waiting for it to actually fall out..


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyway, looks like I'll be getting my Naked3 for free from Ulta. After my little racial profiling incident a few weeks ago they've been diligently following up with me and when the DM called me yesterday and assured my that the manager who followed me from row to row checking the shelves to make sure I hadn't stuffed anything in my bag had been fired so it was safe for me to go to the store again, I asked when the naked palette would be on store and she told me and said to call before I came so she could meet me and they'd hold the palette for me and it would be on them. So that's a plus anyway. I kinda feel bad that someone lost their job so close to the holidays though...

Whoa!  What!  That is crazy!  Sorry that happened to you.  But the bonus is you will get the Naked 3.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They'll send you a new one if you contact them. When naked 2 came out a friend of mine had the same thing happen and they sent her a new one and told her to keep the other one as well
Nope they told me I had to return it and then when they were back in stock I would have to reorder it. Not my idea of a good solution so I guess I'm keeping it as isâ€¦  
Well that's just kinda crappy. Although, when my friend had that snafu, it was when UD was UD and not L'Oreal's UD. I've found the customer service and even the quality to be much different than it used to be, case in point your popout pan. I didn't get the anarchy face case because the pans were all crooked and what not, even the latest iteration of the urban ammo palette has crooked pans, that was something I've never seen from UD till this point.

Anyway, looks like I'll be getting my Naked3 for free from Ulta. After my little racial profiling incident a few weeks ago they've been diligently following up with me and when the DM called me yesterday and assured my that the manager who followed me from row to row checking the shelves to make sure I hadn't stuffed anything in my bag had been fired so it was safe for me to go to the store again, I asked when the naked palette would be on store and she told me and said to call before I came so she could meet me and they'd hold the palette for me and it would be on them. So that's a plus anyway. I kinda feel bad that someone lost their job so close to the holidays though... 
@Prtylitlesyko - hold up... she what?! I can't say I feel bad she lost her job since what she did was wrong. I wonder how many other people she's done that to.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well that's just kinda crappy. Although, when my friend had that snafu, it was when UD was UD and not L'Oreal's UD. I've found the customer service and even the quality to be much different than it used to be, case in point your popout pan. I didn't get the anarchy face case because the pans were all crooked and what not, even the latest iteration of the urban ammo palette has crooked pans, that was something I've never seen from UD till this point.

Anyway, looks like I'll be getting my Naked3 for free from Ulta. After my little racial profiling incident a few weeks ago they've been diligently following up with me and when the DM called me yesterday and assured my that the manager who followed me from row to row checking the shelves to make sure I hadn't stuffed anything in my bag had been fired so it was safe for me to go to the store again, I asked when the naked palette would be on store and she told me and said to call before I came so she could meet me and they'd hold the palette for me and it would be on them. So that's a plus anyway. I kinda feel bad that someone lost their job so close to the holidays though...
yay! i'm glad that ulta made it up to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i had a similar experience in the ulta by me. i was followed around like a criminal, told the guy 3x i didn't need help and to fk off in a nice way and i started walking over to the drugstore section and he stopped following me there. i filled out the survey and complained to them via fbook and i haven't seen him in the store since.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 26, 2013)

[@]zadidoll[/@] Well I think one of the reasons that she got let go was partially because everyone in that store knows me, they joke that I live there and when they haven't seen me in a while they ask if I've been cheating with the Sephora across the street. This manager was someone I'd never ever seen before and I'm in that store at least once a week, in the summer time more, so maybe she was filling in for someone? Also when I walked in a cop was standing in the front door, seems someone had just, just stolen something. I even stopped to talk to the cop, I work at the Starbucks down the street and he's one of our regulars, and she saw me talking to him. To make matters worse, there were three other people in the section, a teenage girl and her bf, and an older lady (all white), but she stayed right on my heels, I deliberately went around the section about four times cause I didn't want to jump to conclusions, but she just kept following me, checking shelves. She didn't leave the section till I walked over to the register, then she walked over there too. The whole time she never said one word to me or ever made eye contact, and I started her down a couple times, even at the register she didn't make eye contact with me. The irony? I was there to redeem my certificate for my free perfume, since this Ulta is on the tier, not points system, and since I'm notoriously indecisive I making circuits around the perfume section and testing stuff since I didn't want a perfume for myself, but for my mum. I do feel bad that she lost her job though, I just hope that she learns a lesson from this not to judge people based on skin colour, but honestly, anyone who would judge someone on skin colour alone can probably manufacture a situation where they're the injured party and this probably just make her hate black people of she didn't already.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 26, 2013)

yay! i'm glad that ulta made it up to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  i had a similar experience in the ulta by me. i was followed around like a criminal, told the guy 3x i didn't need help and to fk off in a nice wayÂ and i started walking over to the drugstore section and he stopped following me there. i filled out the survey and complained to them via fbook and i haven't seen him in the store since. [@]quene8106[/@] Well at least it's good to know they're proactive about stuff like that, I'd started to feel like it was time for me to move back north lol


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yay! i'm glad that ulta made it up to you




 

i had a similar experience in the ulta by me. i was followed around like a criminal, told the guy 3x i didn't need help and to fk off in a nice way and i started walking over to the drugstore section and he stopped following me there. i filled out the survey and complained to them via fbook and i haven't seen him in the store since.
@quene8106
Well at least it's good to know they're proactive about stuff like that, I'd started to feel like it was time for me to move back north lol yeah i'm glad too. the guy that kept profiling me was a person of color too, smh


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2013)

I loathe people like that.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 27, 2013)

The swatches are tempting me a great deal more than the palette on its own.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 27, 2013)

I just came back from out of town and my hubby had all my packages on the table. After saying hello to the pets, I opened my naked 3!! LOVE it.. seriously so beautiful. Only thing that was weird was the little sample was kindaâ€¦ lame.. it is just 4 little card samples. You got more product with naked 1 and 2 samples. Also I liked naked 1's packaging much better. 3 is the same as 2's packaging.

I'll take some pics and post them of my looks when I use it this week.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 27, 2013)

Can someone explain to me how you cash in points at ulta?  I only know about the rewards coupon I get a few times a year, but I've heard multiple people talk about cashing in points.  Help! Lol

edited: NM.  I called and my Ulta (in my State) is on a different points system.  WTH?  Why are they different?  They should all be the same.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 27, 2013)

> Can someone explain to me how you cash in points at ulta?Â  I only know about the rewards coupon I get a few times a year, but I've heard multiple people talk about cashing in points.Â  Help! Lol


 Not all ultas have the same rewards system. You'll need to check with your ulta to find out what rewards system they have.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not all ultas have the same rewards system. You'll need to check with your ulta to find out what rewards system they have.

Hopefully that'll change soon! (See below, very exciting)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm pretty sure I read a comment from Ulta on their Facebook page that they were going to be switching all locations to the "ULTAmate rewards program" in 2014. So there's hope!!


----------



## Starcrossed2810 (Nov 27, 2013)

Can someone post a picture of the samples of primer potion that came with NAKED3? How big are they ??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Starcrossed2810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone post a picture of the samples of primer potion that came with NAKED3? How big are they ??




Its a paper card that has 4 blister packs about the size of a quarter with the 4 different primers. They say there's a weeks worth in each one, but my concern would be they would dry out because there isn't a way to close them once they've been opened.


----------



## eastofthesun (Nov 27, 2013)

@Starcrossed2810 I was wondering the same thing! In every review they seem to gloss over that and hardly even show it! Come on, give us something to go on- how many ml in each one, show somethign to scale, take it out of the little folder it's in, a girl has to know! In other news, I guess they're getting rid of the greed primer and instead going with anti-aging, because greed has been on sale everywhere, and in the sample kit there is no greed, but there are original, sin, eden, and anti-aging. I'm excited to try the anti-aging one!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its a paper card that has 4 blister packs about the size of a quarter with the 4 different primers. They say there's a weeks worth in each one, but my concern would be they would dry out because there isn't a way to close them once they've been opened.

Yeah, that's a bummer. Actually, my tip would be to open them one at a time (hehe, obviously, I guess) and scoop the contents into a pill box or a clean, unused contact lense case. I actually have a little contact lense case that I put my face primer and my UDPP in (one on each side) and the UDPP has actually held up pretty well in there. I've been using it for a month now and it has not dried up, and there's quite a bit of air space in there, so I think it should be fine until it runs out.

But to be honest, I'd rather get one small tube of any of the 4 varieties, rather than a sample card of 4. That's really annoying, considering the cost is the same, but we're getting less product. But I am not too upset considering the contact lense case worked for me. I'll give that a go.

You know what would be cool? You know how some people use dark eyeshadow (wet or dry) as eyeliner? Well, I wonder if you could take a tiny bit of UDPP in original or anti-aging, mix in a little 'blackheart' into it, and use that as an eyeliner? I bet it would be fab- as it would be long-lasting and the color might be amped up. I'm so going to try this as I don't think I'm going to be buying the double-ended pencil. I'm just not a big eyeliner person, and I usually go for browns, but we'll see!


----------



## Starcrossed2810 (Nov 27, 2013)

> Yeah, that's a bummer. Actually, my tip would be to open them one at a time (hehe, obviously, I guess) and scoop the contents into a pill box or a clean, unused contact lense case. I actually have a little contact lense case that I put my face primer and my UDPP in (one on each side) and the UDPP has actually held up pretty well in there. I've been using it for a month now and it has not dried up, and there's quite a bit of air space in there, so I think it should be fine until it runs out. But to be honest, I'd rather get one small tube of any of the 4 varieties, rather than a sample card of 4. That's really annoying, considering the cost is the same, but we're getting less product. But I am not too upset considering the contact lense case worked for me. I'll give that a go. You know what would be cool? You know how some people use dark eyeshadow (wet or dry) as eyeliner? Well, I wonder if you could take a tiny bit of UDPP in original or anti-aging, mix in a little 'blackheart' into it, and use that as an eyeliner? I bet it would be fab- as it would be long-lasting and the color might be amped up. I'm so going to try this as I don't think I'm going to be buying the double-ended pencil. I'm just not a big eyeliner person, and I usually go for browns, but we'll see!


 Oh that's rather disappointing, with the price increase at UD (the first Naked was only 48$) I kinda expected more or something similar to the first mini primer potion that came with the original Naked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Starcrossed2810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, that's a bummer. Actually, my tip would be to open them one at a time (hehe, obviously, I guess) and scoop the contents into a pill box or a clean, unused contact lense case. I actually have a little contact lense case that I put my face primer and my UDPP in (one on each side) and the UDPP has actually held up pretty well in there. I've been using it for a month now and it has not dried up, and there's quite a bit of air space in there, so I think it should be fine until it runs out.

But to be honest, I'd rather get one small tube of any of the 4 varieties, rather than a sample card of 4. That's really annoying, considering the cost is the same, but we're getting less product. But I am not too upset considering the contact lense case worked for me. I'll give that a go.

You know what would be cool? You know how some people use dark eyeshadow (wet or dry) as eyeliner? Well, I wonder if you could take a tiny bit of UDPP in original or anti-aging, mix in a little 'blackheart' into it, and use that as an eyeliner? I bet it would be fab- as it would be long-lasting and the color might be amped up. I'm so going to try this as I don't think I'm going to be buying the double-ended pencil. I'm just not a big eyeliner person, and I usually go for browns, but we'll see!

Oh that's rather disappointing, with the price increase at UD (the first Naked was only 48$) I kinda expected more or something similar to the first mini primer potion that came with the original Naked




Adding to the disappointment is that with NAKED2 people got a nice little lip gloss and with NAKED a little travel primer so WHY is UD being cheap this time around? My guess, because L'Oreal owns them now. When NAKED2 and NAKED came out UD was independently owned but since late last year UD was sold to the L'Oreal Group and the deal wasn't finalized until earlier this year. Looks like when L'Oreal took over they decided that people will buy NAKED3 regardless of extra goodies - and they're right. I know I bought one but wish they weren't cheapos about it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

I received what appears to be exactly this primer sampler in a swap a few days ago, and given how little you are likely to use, they really do seem to have enough for a full week's worth per foil, so that sampler is probably a month's worth.  Maybe even more depending on how heavily you apply.  My guess is that they're at least 1ml each -- about the same size as the Korres mask and primer samples that Sephora was giving out earlier this month and probably a $6 value (or maybe even more) based on the price of the single mini tubes of Primer Potion at Sephora.  They would definitely be worth putting in a clamshell or sample tub instead of keeping in the little packets if you're afraid of wasting it if you store it in the foil.


----------



## shutterblog (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
...my order still says "_Order Status: Being Processed_" after 6:30 p.m. EST on Monday 11/25 - and I ordered mine at 12:03 p.m. EST on 11/21...my birthday is this coming Thursday and we leave for a week in FL on Monday.  I'm beginning to lose hope I'll see mine before both.  (I did not upgrade shipping.  Not sure if it has anything to do with that or not.)  






Well as suspected, mine has now shipped.  From Florida.  It is scheduled to arrive late Monday afternoon.  We leave for Florida at noon on Monday.  Missed by ---&gt;that&lt;--- much.  We've had all of our mail / packages held and I won't see it 'til next Friday.  I should have just had them leave it in Jacksonville so I could snag it when we crossed the border.

Yes, I am pouting.


----------



## azalea97 (Nov 27, 2013)

I ordered 2 palettes...1 for me &amp; 1 for my daughter. They arrived today but its a surprise Christmas gift for my daughter so that means mine will be 1 of my gifts also. This is gonna be a looong wait till christmas. Boo not being able to play with it when I have it in my house!


----------



## renosaurus (Nov 27, 2013)

I've never been so excited for a makeup product before in my life! i usually don't "count down the days" for new things, but this..... THIS!!!!! I can't wait


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine was delivered today but alas I'm 500 miles away. It'll be a nice treat when I return on Sunday!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is the primer potion sample blister pack card thingy =)





You can slide the 2 cards out and on the back you can peel the silver seal to use the primer potion. Let me know if you guys need more pics! ;D


----------



## kdis95 (Nov 28, 2013)

As per Customer Service at Urban Decay, Ulta and Sephora will start selling the Naked 3 Palette on Dec. 9 and online at both those stores on Dec. 12. But get there fast...these are selling out. I'm lucky I got mine and I'm on the Waiting List for more.


----------



## pride (Nov 28, 2013)

Sephora was giving out those blister packs as samples maybe a month or two ago. I tried the Eden one first but didn't like it, but I've been switching between the original and sin for over a month and haven't run out of either yet. I don't think I use a particularly small amount either but YMMV and hope that helps.


----------



## TonFrantastic (Nov 28, 2013)

Currently I don't own any. I was holding off for the 3 so I could decide on one from the 3. 

  May fave seems to be 2 (i seem to be alone in this) and i'm hoping to find it at a nicer price over the holiday season


----------



## Tanwundi (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone know if  the 12.12 release date applies to Canadian Sephoras as well? I asked the girl at Sephora last week when I was there but she seemed pretty clueless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want this so bad!


----------



## Tanwundi (Nov 28, 2013)

Nevermind I just called and asked. Same date! Looks like I will be there bright and early


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SUMMER731* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! I'm new! Well not new but I have been reading mut for a while now. I wanted this sooo bad! Like I'm not a huge make up junkie (well maybe a mini one). But omg this is prolly the only thing I ever felt like I needed! So happy for all those that got it! I hope I can get mine when it hit stores.
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They'll send you a new one if you contact them. When naked 2 came out a friend of mine had the same thing happen and they sent her a new one and told her to keep the other one as well
Nope they told me I had to return it and then when they were back in stock I would have to reorder it. Not my idea of a good solution so I guess I'm keeping it as isâ€¦ 
Well that's just kinda crappy. Although, when my friend had that snafu, it was when UD was UD and not L'Oreal's UD. I've found the customer service and even the quality to be much different than it used to be, case in point your popout pan. I didn't get the anarchy face case because the pans were all crooked and what not, even the latest iteration of the urban ammo palette has crooked pans, that was something I've never seen from UD till this point.

Anyway, looks like I'll be getting my Naked3 for free from Ulta. After my little racial profiling incident a few weeks ago they've been diligently following up with me and when the DM called me yesterday and assured my that the manager who followed me from row to row checking the shelves to make sure I hadn't stuffed anything in my bag had been fired so it was safe for me to go to the store again, I asked when the naked palette would be on store and she told me and said to call before I came so she could meet me and they'd hold the palette for me and it would be on them. So that's a plus anyway. I kinda feel bad that someone lost their job so close to the holidays though... Sorry that happened to you. I can understand you feeling bad about  that person loosing their job hopefully that will teach them a lesson and they wont  do what they did to you to someone else.


----------



## SUMMER731 (Nov 29, 2013)

> Glow of Grace's video got me really excited! Â Great swatches.


----------



## Alliekatt29 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you! Why does it have to be a Monday??? I really don't want to order online but I have to work on the 9th. I guess it's a stupid little thing to worry about.


----------



## kellly (Nov 30, 2013)

? ? huh? what are those numbers for?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 ? ? huh? what are those numbers for?




 





Welcome to Makeup Talk!

What numbers do you mean?


----------



## chladnis (Nov 30, 2013)

I have been anxiously awaiting for the naked 3 to come out at Sephora. I was hoping my husband got it for me for Christmas, but he informed me he "can't buy me makeup because I am always buying stuff".

Now I have my $20 coupon, I know what I will be spending it on.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 ? ? huh? what are those numbers for?




 




Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chladnis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been anxiously awaiting for the naked 3 to come out at Sephora. I was hoping my husband got it for me for Christmas, but he informed me he "can't buy me makeup because I am always buying stuff".

Now I have my $20 coupon, I know what I will be spending it on.
Welcome!


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 1, 2013)

@viccckyhoang Thanks for the photos of the UDPP that come with the palette! Still can't wait to see your review on your blog!

Hope you're having lots of fun with it!

I have a question for people who have received their Naked 3 palette and who *also* have the Lorac PRO palette. Could you (pretty please with sugar on top) do a little comparison of the two? It doesn't have to be anything in-depth, just comparison swatches side-by-side of similar colors. Or, perhaps there's already something out there for the Lorac PRO vs. UD N3? I need to know!!! (I'm probably still getting N3, but it'd be awesome to see them!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @viccckyhoang Thanks for the photos of the UDPP that come with the palette! Still can't wait to see your review on your blog!

Hope you're having lots of fun with it!

I have a question for people who have received their Naked 3 palette and who *also* have the Lorac PRO palette. Could you (pretty please with sugar on top) do a little comparison of the two? It doesn't have to be anything in-depth, just comparison swatches side-by-side of similar colors. Or, perhaps there's already something out there for the Lorac PRO vs. UD N3? I need to know!!! (I'm probably still getting N3, but it'd be awesome to see them!

I've just used it once; which was Thanksgiving! Yikes! I've been busy.. I'll most likely post the full review tomorrow =)

I usually do comparison posts too but I've been slacking... I do want to do the Naked 3 vs Naked1, Naked2, and Lorac Pro..but we'll see ;D hahah


----------



## chladnis (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!
Thank You!

I have been stalking this thread for a while. I never really cared to have a palette as soon as it comes out (I just received the Naked 1 last year for Christmas), but I am definitely buying the 3 as soon as it comes to Sephora!


----------



## kellly (Dec 1, 2013)

someone wrote something about being sure to get "487, 399, 344, and 358" and I didn't know what those numbers stood for.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  someone wrote something about being sure to get "487, 399, 344, and 358" and I didn't know what those numbers stood for.
I'm too lazy to find that entry, but I'm pretty sure they were referring to Inglot eyeshadow shades.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They'll send you a new one if you contact them. When naked 2 came out a friend of mine had the same thing happen and they sent her a new one and told her to keep the other one as well
I'm late to the game and just got the UD1 and it also had a shadow falling out. I was able to push it in but it wiggles when I use it...


----------



## SaraP (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chladnis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been anxiously awaiting for the naked 3 to come out at Sephora. I was hoping my husband got it for me for Christmas, but he informed me he "can't buy me makeup because I am always buying stuff".

Now I have my $20 coupon, I know what I will be spending it on.
My hubby said makeup is not a gift, oh how wrong he is!!! It's something I use daily and it makes me feel good =)


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chladnis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been anxiously awaiting for the naked 3 to come out at Sephora. I was hoping my husband got it for me for Christmas, but he informed me he "can't buy me makeup because I am always buying stuff".

Now I have my $20 coupon, I know what I will be spending it on.
My hubby said makeup is not a gift, oh how wrong he is!!! It's something I use daily and it makes me feel good =)

I can understand the perspective of your husband, @chladnis; my husband would have a really tough time finding makeup that I don't already have. But a gift card to a Sephora or something...

@SaraP, you're right, makeup is totally a gift! (However, see my disclaimer above about how it might be hard to buy for makeup hoarders/addicts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 1, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â  I have been anxiously awaiting for the naked 3 to come out at Sephora. I was hoping my husband got it for me for Christmas, but he informed me he "can't buy me makeup because I am always buying stuff". Now I have my $20 coupon, I know what I will be spending it on.
> ...


 Hey buy it, but give me a gift receipt I can always take it back and trust that I can find something else to, em, hoard, even if it's just tiny things I can use in giveaways for my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *chladnis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
I have been anxiously awaiting for the naked 3 to come out at Sephora. I was hoping my husband got it for me for Christmas, but he informed me he "can't buy me makeup because I am always buying stuff".
Now I have my $20 coupon, I know what I will be spending it on.


My hubby said makeup is not a gift, oh how wrong he is!!! It's something I use daily and it makes me feel good =) I can understand the perspective of your husband, @chladnis
; my husband would have a really tough time finding makeup that I don't already have. But a gift card to a Sephora or something...

@SaraP
, you're right, makeup is totally a gift! (However, see my disclaimer above about how it might be hard to buy for makeup hoarders/addicts.




) 
Hey buy it, but give me a gift receipt I can always take it back and trust that I can find something else to, em, hoard, even if it's just tiny things I can use in giveaways for my blog



Good point, gift receipt gives them the advantage that you can return it if you already have it or a dupe, but they are acknowledging that they have paid attention and that they know that you love makeup.


----------



## chladnis (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My hubby said makeup is not a gift, oh how wrong he is!!! It's something I use daily and it makes me feel good =)
Makeup is absolutely a gift!! I love getting makeup for birthdays and holidays, especially if it is something pricey that I can't justify the price for buying on a random Tuesday...Like the Naked 3 palette.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 1, 2013)

Totally off topic, but did anyone else get the EM email about cyber Monday? It's buy one get one free on...EVERYTHING. I dunno how anyone here feels about the line, but I personally like the lipsticks, I almost want to get a life palette, or you know two, to try out, maybe some other stuff...still sitting on that fence though.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 2, 2013)

My Naked 3 is out for delivery! It was originally scheduled for tomorrow but updated this morning! Yay! It's a Cyber Monday miracle!


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's back in stock on UD, for anyone who didn't get it!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 2, 2013)

> It's back in stock on UD, for anyone who didn't get it!


 Yep, just got two of them. Wonder how long it's gonna last this time.


----------



## Tanwundi (Dec 2, 2013)

Gah I have it in my basket and I'm so torn on if I should buy it and have it sent to my fiance in texas to bring back for me when he comes back home on Dec 20th or if I should go wait outside Sephora on the 12th in the morning to try and get it. So torn! I want it for my trip to visit my relatives in Switzerland on Dec 22nd.

If you guys were to go on the 12th how early would you show up?


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Dec 2, 2013)

> Gah I have it in my basket and I'm so torn on if I should buy it and have it sent to my fiance in texas to bring back for me when he comes back home on Dec 20th or if I should go wait outside Sephora on the 12th in the morning to try and get it. So torn! I want it for my trip to visit my relatives in Switzerland on Dec 22nd. If you guys were to go on the 12th how early would you show up?


 I would just buy it now and have it shipped, no guarantees that you will be able to get it from Sephora, but you can definitely get it now.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  someone wrote something about being sure to get "487, 399, 344, and 358" and I didn't know what those numbers stood for.
Yes, I was referring to Inglot shades!  Sorry, it was a bit off topic.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chladnis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been anxiously awaiting for the naked 3 to come out at Sephora. I was hoping my husband got it for me for Christmas, but he informed me he "can't buy me makeup because I am always buying stuff".

Now I have my $20 coupon, I know what I will be spending it on.
Last night I had a dream I went to Sephora and bought it. I was almost finished swatching it when I woke up.

No... I'm not obsessed at all...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My hubby said makeup is not a gift, oh how wrong he is!!! It's something I use daily and it makes me feel good =)
Men lol.  Yea my husband just told me to buy whatever I want since he bought himself a playstation 4 I think (Dunno what number they're on).  How is makeup not a gift?  Anything you want and ask someone for or they buy you for a holiday or your birthday is a gift.  Half the things guys want I think are less of gifts than makeup.


----------



## Zophiel24 (Dec 2, 2013)

Naked 3 is back on stock for all you ladies wanting it


----------



## EllaK (Dec 2, 2013)

It's already sold out! I got an email from UD and immediately went on their website to order it, but by the time I entered all my information it was sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2013)

My Naked3 arrived.

The shadows feel a bit soft w/ alot of fall out.

Not all of them, just some.

Ironically the 2nd shadow "DUST", literally turned to dust and practically crumbled when I swatched it with a brush.

Is anyone else have a similar issue?

Otherwise, the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EllaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's already sold out! I got an email from UD and immediately went on their website to order it, but by the time I entered all my information it was sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow.  I knew it'd go fast but whew, they're going like hotcakes again!  I got the heads up through Temptalia on Facebook this morning/afternoon and ordered it right away, about two hours ago.  I was going back and forth over what shade of lipstick I should add to my order on the day it came out and by the time I went through with my order it was right on the edge of being sold out - I got error messages and couldn't order.

There must be some psychological phenomenon behind 'hard to get' items - I know when something is close to being sold out it makes me whip out my debit card faster . . .


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Naked3 arrived.

The shadows feel a bit soft w/ alot of fall out.

Not all of them, just some.

Ironically the 2nd shadow "DUST", literally turned to dust and practically crumbled when I swatched it with a brush.

Is anyone else have a similar issue?

Otherwise, the colors are gorgeous!

I'm having a lot of trouble with Dust and Trick... Dust reminds me of Provocateur with it crumbling and Trick is mushy.. it's not EVEN leveled in my palette. I'll take a picture later.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! That was super fast. I'm glad I got both of mine as soon as I got the email this morning.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Dec 2, 2013)

I just saw this on FB - I wonder how long it will last on Sephora.com?:

Urban Decay Cosmetics 53 minutes ago
We're as shocked as you are at how quickly Naked3 is disappearing! Don't fret UDers, you can get your Naked fix on 12/9 by heading over to our retail partners Beauty.com, Macys.com, Sephora.com and Ulta.com. Our Naked3 palette will also be available in store mid December!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 2, 2013)

> I just saw this on FB - I wonder how long it will last on Sephora.com?: Urban Decay Cosmetics 53 minutes ago We're as shocked as you are at how quickly Naked3 is disappearing! Don't fret UDers, you can get your Naked fix on 12/9 by heading over to our retail partners Beauty.com, Macys.com, Sephora.com and Ulta.com. Our Naked3 palette will also be available in store mid December!


 It usually goes pretty fast, especially now that the holidays are coming up. I wouldn't even waste my time going into Sephora or Ulta if one wasn't going to be held for me cause I know I'd never wake up in time to get there before they run out. Hopefully they'll last online a little bit longer. If the last two launches are any indication they'll be out in no time and won't be able to find it anywhere for awhile.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Dec 2, 2013)

Naked 3 is up on UD website.


----------



## flynt (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Naked 3 is up on UD website.

I was able to add it to my shopping bag but now it's showing as out of stock.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was able to add it to my shopping bag but now it's showing as out of stock.
It was there 10 mins ago. Must have sold out.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 2, 2013)

> > Â  I was able to add it to my shopping bag but now it's showing as out of stock.
> 
> 
> It was there 10 mins ago. Must have sold out.


 Nah, happened last time as well. Got on the site, added it to my cart and went to check out and it said it was out of stock. I think it's some kinda glitch on the site.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 2, 2013)

Still haven't gotten a single one of the "this is in stock!" Notifications that I signed up for with this palette. I want it less and less the longer I wait. Maybe if I wait long enough someone will do comparison swatches with Lorac Pro and Nude Tude and then I can decide if I NEED it, I'm pretty sure I do need it, of course, it's just a question of how badly.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still haven't gotten a single one of the "this is in stock!" Notifications that I signed up for with this palette. I want it less and less the longer I wait. Maybe if I wait long enough someone will do comparison swatches with Lorac Pro and Nude Tude and then I can decide if I NEED it,
I'm pretty sure I do need it, of course, it's just a question of how badly.
I can do comparison shots of Lorac Pro and Naked 3 for you. What I can tell you for sure though is they are completely different. There is nothing similar at all.. I think Lorac pro has one light pink shade. All of the colors in Naked 3 are on the pink/mauve side.

Overall, I love Naked 3, but it is not anywhere near as versatile as the other naked palettes. Naked 1 is the most versatile and then 2, 3.

Lorac Pro is very versatile with the 10 matte shades and 10 shimmer shades. The colors are also a wide variety of colors.

The quality of naked 3 is pretty good. It's comparable to the other naked palettes.  Don't worry if you can't get it ASAP. I'm sure you'll be able to get it soon.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 3, 2013)

I almost got nude tude on hautelook the other day but couldn't justify it as I am getting this. I have naked 2. Want naked 1. Have some Stila nude palettes and a small benefit all nudes. Did the date change to 12/9 from 12/12?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I almost got nude tude on hautelook the other day but couldn't justify it as I am getting this. I have naked 2. Want naked 1. Have some Stila nude palettes and a small benefit all nudes.

Did the date change to 12/9 from 12/12?
I heard online the 9th and in stores the 12th.  The girl at Sephora the other day told me it would be in stores the 12th.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 3, 2013)

> I heard online the 9th and in stores the 12th.Â  The girl at Sephora the other day told me it would be in stores the 12th.


 Thanks. This makes it tough. I can order it and by the time I get it, I could have waited until the store has it and enjoy it for days. I need to go to the stores And be sure to get on a list. I 3 stores all very close to me. I am in one regularly. I'm sure I will have no problem. I really wanted to try to get 2000 points one time but looks like I will be spending my 53 to get this. If I spend $120 yesterday with 5x points, I would have gotten there. I couldn't justify. Haha.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 3, 2013)

> I can do comparison shots of Lorac Pro and Naked 3 for you. What I can tell you for sure though is they are completely different. There is nothing similar at all.. I think Lorac pro has one light pink shade. All of the colors in Naked 3 are on the pink/mauve side. Overall, I love Naked 3, but it is not anywhere near as versatile as the other naked palettes. Naked 1 is the most versatile and then 2, 3. Lorac Pro is very versatile with the 10 matte shades and 10 shimmer shades. The colors are also a wide variety of colors. The quality of naked 3 is pretty good. It's comparable to the other naked palettes.Â  Don't worry if you can't get it ASAP. I'm sure you'll be able to get it soon.


 Yeah, I know Naked 3 isn't at all similar to lorac pro--although I think it might be similar to Nude Tude. I have both of those already so it's not like I'm trying to decide between Naked 3 and something else. Just keep waffling between "no more eyeshadow because I have too much already" and "OMG NEED NOW". I think I'll probably try to get it from Sephora on 12/9 since they sent me a $15 off 50 coupon. If that doesn't work out I'll just wait. And a little off-topic heads up, it looks like Ulta may have finally "fixed" the glitch in their system that gave points for GWPs. On my last purchase from them they added the points for the GWPs but took them off again at the end. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrspookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I know Naked 3 isn't at all similar to lorac pro--although I think it might be similar to Nude Tude. I have both of those already so it's not like I'm trying to decide between Naked 3 and something else. Just keep waffling between "no more eyeshadow because I have too much already" and "OMG NEED NOW".
I think I'll probably try to get it from Sephora on 12/9 since they sent me a $15 off 50 coupon. If that doesn't work out I'll just wait.

And a little off-topic heads up, it looks like Ulta may have finally "fixed" the glitch in their system that gave points for GWPs. On my last purchase from them they added the points for the GWPs but took them off again at the end. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.
I noticed that they fixed the points glitch too!  I can't complain, i placed 3 orders in the last week, all with 5x bonus points!  I love bonus points!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2013)

FWIW, I have Nude Tude and I actually don't like it that much. I think the quality of the shadows is really great, but I'm medium toned and everything on there is really ... dark. I like more medium toned colours in my palette in order to use on my lid for a more neutral look :| The two pink-toned colours are what is most like N3, but I think the rest of the palette looks different enough. I'd be happy to do a comparison when I get N3


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 3, 2013)

If anyone here who already has Lorac Unzipped ends up getting Naked 3, can you please post comparison swatches or let us know how similar they are?  I have Unzipped and I am pretty sure I am skipping Naked 3, because to me, in the Naked 3 swatches I have seen, the colors just don't seem as rich and appealing as the Unzipped shades.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethesda1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone here who already has Lorac Unzipped ends up getting Naked 3, can you please post comparison swatches or let us know how similar they are?  I have Unzipped and I am pretty sure I am skipping Naked 3, because to me, in the Naked 3 swatches I have seen, the colors just don't seem as rich and appealing as the Unzipped shades.  I could be wrong though.
LOL I have that one too. Sure, why not. personally I think N3 looks more rose-goldy than Unzipped, but Unzipped is by far the favourite palette I own


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethesda1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone here who already has Lorac Unzipped ends up getting Naked 3, can you please post comparison swatches or let us know how similar they are?  I have Unzipped and I am pretty sure I am skipping Naked 3, because to me, in the Naked 3 swatches I have seen, the colors just don't seem as rich and appealing as the Unzipped shades.  I could be wrong though.
I'm really tempted to get one or the other, but I'm waiting on someone to post comparative shots as well. I haven't been able to find any comparative shots on google.


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really tempted to get one or the other, but I'm waiting on someone to post comparative shots as well. I haven't been able to find any comparative shots on google.
http://r2.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/1riz9y/swatches_naked_3_vs_lorac_unzipped/ Just found this though. I can't look at it yet on the computer I'm on, but I'm hoping it's what I've been looking for.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 3, 2013)

> FWIW, I have Nude Tude and I actually don't like it that much. I think the quality of the shadows is really great, but I'm medium toned and everything on there is really ... dark. I like more medium toned colours in my palette in order to use on my lid for a more neutral look :| The two pink-toned colours are what is most like N3, but I think the rest of the palette looks different enough. I'd be happy to do a comparison when I get N3


 I agree a lot of the Nude Tude shades seem dark. I don't use it that much but I really like a couple of the colors. It seems to me that Naked 3 has a better range of light, medium, and dark colors, that's part of what makes it very attractive to me.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://r2.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/1riz9y/swatches_naked_3_vs_lorac_unzipped/ Just found this though. I can't look at it yet on the computer I'm on, but I'm hoping it's what I've been looking for.
Thanks for posting that! I have Unzipped already, and it does seem like I don't need both. I kind of want Naked 3 anyway, but we'll see.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can do comparison shots of Lorac Pro and Naked 3 for you. What I can tell you for sure though is they are completely different. There is nothing similar at all.. I think Lorac pro has one light pink shade. All of the colors in Naked 3 are on the pink/mauve side.

I would *really* like to see comparison shots of Lorac PRO and Naked 3! I especially want to see Nooner next to Mauve. Please, pretty please!!??

Oh, and I thought I'd put this here- a mini comparison of swatched Lorac Unzipped and Naked 3: http://www.glowofgrace.com/ud-naked3-review-swatches/


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would *really* like to see comparison shots of Lorac PRO and Naked 3! I especially want to see Nooner next to Mauve. Please, pretty please!!??

Oh, and I thought I'd put this here- a mini comparison of swatched Lorac Unzipped and Naked 3: http://www.glowofgrace.com/ud-naked3-review-swatches/

if someone doesn't beat me to it then i'll post nooner and mauve for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would *really* like to see comparison shots of Lorac PRO and Naked 3! I especially want to see Nooner next to Mauve. Please, pretty please!!??

Oh, and I thought I'd put this here- a mini comparison of swatched Lorac Unzipped and Naked 3: http://www.glowofgrace.com/ud-naked3-review-swatches/
thanks for the comparison! Think Naked3 has too many pinks for me, I will have to look into the OG or Naked2...

I looove Blackheart though!! Does anyone know if there's something comparable?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

@eastofthesun here you go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

...and here is an eye look that I did today.. that dark part under the extended black liner is always pigmented so I dab a bit of concealer on there but this was BEFORE I put on foundation and concealer so please excuse my skin;  I was in a mega huge rush so I didn't get to take better pictures. I rarely wear eye shadows but I should start since I want to incorporate more looks into my blog. Enough with my talk; I used the shadows Strange, Burnout, Nooner, Factory, and Mugshot w/ Urban Decay's 24/7 Liquid Liner in Perversion.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @eastofthesun here you go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I think I prefer Mauve to Nooner. I was all set to get the Lorac Pro Palette on black friday too, but they were out of it on the website. I like the idea of an equal amount of matte and shimmer shades in a palette rather than just all shimmer, but then I saw it in Ulta about a day later and decided against it, didn't like the packaging, I'm a packaging junkie so that's a huge thing for me, like if it's not perfect i will not be able to use it, won't even be able to look at it. Yeah, it's a little OCD, but hey.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I prefer Mauve to Nooner. I was all set to get the Lorac Pro Palette on black friday too, but they were out of it on the website. I like the idea of an equal amount of matte and shimmer shades in a palette rather than just all shimmer, but then I saw it in Ulta about a day later and decided against it, didn't like the packaging, I'm a packaging junkie so that's a huge thing for me, like if it's not perfect i will not be able to use it, won't even be able to look at it. Yeah, it's a little OCD, but hey.

check out my blog soon. haha giveaway on the Lorac Pro and 2 other palettes.. I like Mauve from the Lorac Pro Palette but Mauve is more purple than Nooner; it's different but they do look similar in pan =)


Yeah I tend to lean towards more purpley pinks since my undertones are so yellow they're practially gold and regular ol' pinks look god awful on me. That's why I'm actually considering selling the other Naked3 palette as well, dunno yet. Right now I'm seriously still lusting after the Smashbox Wondervison Mega palette too, but I really need to slow my roll and stop buying shit I won't be able to finish in a million years. I'll check out your blog though and enter the giveaway, cause well, I'm a hoarder. You should check my blog out when you get a chance, I've really been slacking lately cause I've been laid up with pneumonia, so if it couldn't be posted from a phone, it just couldn't be posted. www.prettylittlesyko.com


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I tend to lean towards more purpley pinks since my undertones are so yellow they're practially gold and regular ol' pinks look god awful on me. That's why I'm actually considering selling the other Naked3 palette as well, dunno yet. Right now I'm seriously still lusting after the Smashbox Wondervison Mega palette too, but I really need to slow my roll and stop buying shit I won't be able to finish in a million years. I'll check out your blog though and enter the giveaway, cause well, I'm a hoarder. You should check my blog out when you get a chance, I've really been slacking lately cause I've been laid up with pneumonia, so if it couldn't be posted from a phone, it just couldn't be posted. www.prettylittlesyko.com

there's a shit load of sets out and it's CRAAAZY! VIB Rouge x2 soon for me.. the whole banning thing is kinda out of hand? I've ordered plenty and nothing happened to me.. haha anyways that set looks great but I just can't stand the odd shaped triangle eye shadows. well if you don't sell it then what would you do with it? i'm the same with my blog.. I've neglected it for so long but I'm coming back to it with a new domain and everything soon ;D


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



...and here is an eye look that I did today.. that dark part under the extended black liner is always pigmented so I dab a bit of concealer on there but this was BEFORE I put on foundation and concealer so please excuse my skin;  I was in a mega huge rush so I didn't get to take better pictures. I rarely wear eye shadows but I should start since I want to incorporate more looks into my blog. Enough with my talk; I used the shadows Strange, Burnout, Nooner, Factory, and Mugshot w/ Urban Decay's 24/7 Liquid Liner in Perversion.
that color looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that color looks gorgeous on you!!!

thank you! I tried ;D did you get your hands on this palette yet?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
thank you! I tried ;D did you get your hands on this palette yet?
yeah but i'm not feeling it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can't decide if i want to send it back or not..


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah but i'm not feeling it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can't decide if i want to send it back or not..

what's wrong with it? D; ehh that's a tough decision.. but if I'm not feeling it then I would rather get $50 back!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would *really* like to see comparison shots of Lorac PRO and Naked 3! I especially want to see Nooner next to Mauve. Please, pretty please!!??

Oh, and I thought I'd put this here- a mini comparison of swatched Lorac Unzipped and Naked 3: http://www.glowofgrace.com/ud-naked3-review-swatches/

Yes, I will do this for you tomorrow afternoon for sure. xxxo


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah but i'm not feeling it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can't decide if i want to send it back or not..
What specifically don't you like about it?


----------



## jaydemoston (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone know when this comes to the uk?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

Can someone swatch nooner and liar next to each other for me? I'm looking at my palette and they look identical! I'm starting to think I have 2 liars in my palette and no nooner! I've been having so many issues with this palette since I got it!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone swatch nooner and liar next to each other for me? I'm looking at my palette and they look identical! I'm starting to think I have 2 liars in my palette and no nooner! I've been having so many issues with this palette since I got it!



That looks a lot like two of Liar. I don't think Nooner should appear that shimmery.  

@viccckyhoang I just checked out your blog. Thanks!! So far Mugshot is my favorite, but I've only played with a few colors. How long did it take you to build up color with Dust? I tried to wear Dust this morning and literally couldn't get any color to build up. I was so disappointed.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 4, 2013)

My Liar pan is actually crooked. I haven't owned a Naked palette before, but this just seems quickly thrown together and inconsistent given what I've seen many of you post. I do love many of the colors I've been able to try so far, but I'm certainly left wanting.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 4, 2013)

Philly gals close to center city, I just called the Sephora on Chestnut and the gal said they will start selling them at 9pm on the 11th....I don't think I will be going home after work, may have to camp out for it.  And I just got a $50 g/c for some overtime work woot woot free Naked3 for me (I know I know I'll have to pay a lil more b/c of the price increase and tax).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That looks a lot like two of Liar. I don't think Nooner should appear that shimmery.  

@viccckyhoang I just checked out your blog. Thanks!! So far Mugshot is my favorite, but I've only played with a few colors. How long did it take you to build up color with Dust? I tried to wear Dust this morning and literally couldn't get any color to build up. I was so disappointed. 

i would use Dust as an extra layer on top of another eye shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and thanks for checking out my blog!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

> That looks a lot like two of Liar. I don't think Nooner should appear that shimmery. Â  @viccckyhoang Â I just checked out your blog. Thanks!! So far Mugshot is my favorite, but I've only played with a few colors.Â How long did it take you to build upÂ color with Dust? I tried to wear Dust this morning and literally couldn't get any color to build up. I was so disappointed.Â


 I'm so mad at urban decay now! They have not impressed me with this palette. I've had more issues with this palette than I should have. I just emailed them again with issues. We'll see if they'll just tell me I have to return it again. I don't see why I should have to go through all this hassle with them to solve the problem.


----------



## saku (Dec 4, 2013)

regarding the pans not in place in UD palettes, i find that this is becoming common of their products. i've experienced it more than once. i don't want to go through the hassle, _and_ waste, of returning the palette, so i just pry it out and glue it back in. i'm also afraid that they'll just send me another one with the same issue.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @eastofthesun here you go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Thanks Vicky! Lovely, I didn't expect them to look so different. That's very good, mwhahah! Now I can definitely get N3 too!

By the way your blog entry on N3 is totally gorgeous! It's interesting- this palette sometimes looks more rose-toned and then in other lights it looks more grey and brown. I like that about it, because I think it is very versatile.

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, I will do this for you tomorrow afternoon for sure. xxxo

Aww, thank you SO much! You are awesome! I can't WAIT!!!! Do you  have a blog or youtube account? You should put them up on there too, I think lots of people besides me and that other girl are wondering! Can't wait, thank you!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone swatch nooner and liar next to each other for me? I'm looking at my palette and they look identical! I'm starting to think I have 2 liars in my palette and no nooner! I've been having so many issues with this palette since I got it!



Holy snap! I cannot believe it! That is definitely not Nooner. It does look like a second Liar. I hope they let you keep that one and send you a new one free of charge. That would be what a decent company would do!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2013)

@soccerkidtlk - you have to Liar side-by-side. Nooner is a matte color and Liar is a shimmer.





Image from Urban Decay.​  ​ Personally, I think my Dust is the wrong color because it's not that pale


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @soccerkidtlk - you have to Liar side-by-side. Nooner is a matte color and Liar is a shimmer.





Image from Urban Decay.​  ​ Personally, I think my Dust is the wrong color because it's not that pale
Thank you! I definitely have 2 liars in mine. So annoyed i'm having this many problems with this new palette. Can't wait to hear what they say now! Probably the same you'll have to return it and wait for it to come back in stock!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

Mainly all of my swatches are 1x each unless I say that it isn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope that helps! Lighting also plays a huge role soooo yeah.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

I had to take my problem with Naked 3 to Facebook in order to get any response. They obviously don't want me posting the problems I've found with their palette on their wall for people to see. Maybe that will make them come up with a solution rather than your going to have to return the palette and wait to order it again when it's back in stock.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 4, 2013)

Just saw this post on FB:

  *Urban Decay Cosmetics*
UDers, we hear you loud and clear. So to hook you up, weâ€™ve worked hard with our retail partner's Beauty.com, Sephora.com and Ulta.com to move up the online launch of Naked3 to 12/6 instead of 12/9. Enjoy getting Naked!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

> I had to take my problem with Naked 3 to Facebook in order to get any response. They obviously don't want me posting the problems I've found with their palette on their wall for people to see. Maybe that will make them come up with a solution rather than your going to have to return the palette and wait to order it again when it's back in stock.Â


 If you don't like your current palette right now then I would suggest you to return it and let it be back in stock to re-order. It won't hurt at all.. You would just need to wait a bit.. Or return to UD and get it elsewhere (Sephora, Ulta, Beauty.com, etc) what do you want them to do? Let you keep this palette and send you another one? It's a "hot" palette to get right now; everyone wants one. From my experience Urban Decay has always been willing to help even when Loreal bought them.. Customer service was always nice and answered my emails or phone calls (if I need them ASAP) in a timely matter. Sure they mess up from time to time; ahem black friday lipstick deal -- I didn't get to snatch one bc they took me back to the cart several times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but at the end of the day it's just makeup. They do try their best to make things right. Broken makeup? No problem. Send it back and you can get a new one (if it's in stock).. Those are from my personal experience. And yeah I said it's just makeup. I get that we use our $$$ to buy these things. You had a problem, told UD, and they gave you their solution (you might not like it but it's an answer at least). No worries tho, the Naked 3 is not limited edition and it's coming to a store near you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> EDIT: I AM NOT TRYING TO BE RUDE AT ALL AND I DO NOT WANT TO ARGUE ON A MAKEUP FORUM. But you can sure reply back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm friendly and I DO NOT bite.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you don't like your current palette right now then I would suggest you to return it and let it be back in stock to re-order. It won't hurt at all.. You would just need to wait a bit.. Or return to UD and get it elsewhere (Sephora, Ulta, Beauty.com, etc) what do you want them to do? Let you keep this palette and send you another one? It's a "hot" palette to get right now; everyone wants one. From my experience Urban Decay has always been willing to help even when Loreal bought them.. Customer service was always nice and answered my emails or phone calls (if I need them ASAP) in a timely matter.

Sure they mess up from time to time; ahem black friday lipstick deal -- I didn't get to snatch one bc they took me back to the cart several times




but at the end of the day it's just makeup. They do try their best to make things right. Broken makeup? No problem. Send it back and you can get a new one (if it's in stock).. Those are from my personal experience.

And yeah I said it's just makeup. I get that we use our $$$ to buy these things. You had a problem, told UD, and they gave you their solution (you might not like it but it's an answer at least). No worries tho, the Naked 3 is not limited edition and it's coming to a store near you




I totally don't agree with this and I think this is the perfect example of what is wrong with customer service today.  I also think, the way you worded some of the things you wrote, was kind of rude.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

> I totally don't agree with this and I think this is the perfect example of what is wrong with customer service today. Â I also think, the way you worded some of the things you wrote, was kind of rude. Â


 Should I put a HUGE disclaimer that I am in no way trying to be rude?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Should I put a HUGE disclaimer that I am in no way trying to be rude?




No, because that seems rather insincere and condescending.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

> No, because that seems rather insincere and condescending. Â


 Sorry but I just did 'cause this overall forum has been a bit 'rowdy'.. It use to NEVER be like this.. This is maybe why I refrained myself from posting too much unless I see a specific topic (like this one). I am NOT being rude and I don't want to come off that way. It's hard to express through writing so don't take it in a bad way.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 4, 2013)

> regarding the pans not in place in UD palettes, i find that this is becoming common of their products. i've experienced it more than once.Â i don't want to go through the hassle, _and_ waste, of returning the palette, so i just pry it out and glue it back in. i'm also afraid that they'll just send me another one with the same issue.Â


 This is what I was talking about when I talked about the change in quality, the care and attention to detail is so not there anymore since the takeover. Anyway, I got my shipment confirmation a few hours ago and it's already on the way. Will post pics when it gets to me. I'm gonna use my Ulta freebie to get the Smashbox mega palette instead. I have a feeling I'll either be returning my naked palette or selling that badboy on eBay


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

She wrote something so I replied back. I was just trying to be helpful in this thread. Urban Decay gave her a solution.. If you were in UD's shoes what would you do? I even said it before if someone needs something then I am willing to do it (post swatches, comparisons, etc).


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you don't like your current palette right now then I would suggest you to return it and let it be back in stock to re-order. It won't hurt at all.. You would just need to wait a bit.. Or return to UD and get it elsewhere (Sephora, Ulta, Beauty.com, etc) what do you want them to do? Let you keep this palette and send you another one? It's a "hot" palette to get right now; everyone wants one. From my experience Urban Decay has always been willing to help even when Loreal bought them.. Customer service was always nice and answered my emails or phone calls (if I need them ASAP) in a timely matter.

Sure they mess up from time to time; ahem black friday lipstick deal -- I didn't get to snatch one bc they took me back to the cart several times



but at the end of the day it's just makeup. They do try their best to make things right. Broken makeup? No problem. Send it back and you can get a new one (if it's in stock).. Those are from my personal experience.

And yeah I said it's just makeup. I get that we use our $$$ to buy these things. You had a problem, told UD, and they gave you their solution (you might not like it but it's an answer at least). No worries tho, the Naked 3 is not limited edition and it's coming to a store near you





EDIT: I AM NOT TRYING TO BE RUDE AT ALL AND I DO NOT WANT TO ARGUE ON A MAKEUP FORUM. But you can sure reply back



I'm friendly and I DO NOT bite.
Yes but with this being a "hot item" as you say I shouldn't be having so many problems with a new palette. I have called them on the phone because when I first got my palette they never emailed me back and still haven't. They only said I would have to return it and wait for it to come back into stock on their site, not that they would exchange it and send me a new one. I would have to "compete" with all the other people wanting a new one, so what if I can't get online during the time they were back in stock? I should have been sent a palette with an unsecured pan and a duplicate shadow in the first place. 

Also their solution was for the unsecure pan last week. They haven't said anything to me about missing a shadow because I have a duplicate. I only noticed I had a duplicate shadow this morning. I haven't had much time to use it and i tried using nooner and liar and they came off the same shade which made me suspicious. 

I'm not trying to complain I was just sharing what has been happening with my palette. I just haven't had the greatest luck with their customer service as I said prior that they still didn't email me back from the first time. Which was last week. Not saying everyone has this experience but right now thats how my experience is. 

I understand your not trying to be rude and it is hard to tell someones tone of voice over the internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

> Yes but with this being a "hot item" as you say I shouldn't be having so many problems with a new palette. I have called them on the phone because when I first got my palette they never emailed me back and still haven't. They only said I would have to return it and wait for it to come back into stock on their site, not that they would exchange it and send me a new one. I would have to "compete" with all the other people wanting a new one, so what if I can't get online during the time they were back in stock? I should have been sent a palette with an unsecured pan and a duplicate shadow in the first place.Â  Also their solution was for the unsecure pan last week. They haven't said anything to me about missing a shadow because I have a duplicate.Â


 It is quite a popular palette but yours is definitely a defective one. I see the duplicate shadow and it's definitely not the shade Nooner. Did you suggest on sending the palette back 1st and then asking them to send you a brand new one when they get the chance? They should've offered that 1st but since they didn't maybe you can try asking? Calling is the best option even if you hate it ('cause I do and that's usually my last option) I'm really sorry that your palette is defective but Urban Decay will most likely do the right thing. Screw it, just return it to UD and order off Sephora and use your $15 or $20 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wasn't trying to be rude and I feel extremely bad that you're experiencing this from UD. Thanks for understanding too!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2013)

In unrelated news, do they do the closed-for-inventory GWP thing every year? I'm going back and forth between joining the Sephora stampede and waiting for the GWP special if it happens since I really just want it by January 21st.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is quite a popular palette but yours is definitely a defective one. I see the duplicate shadow and it's definitely not the shade Nooner.

Did you suggest on sending the palette back 1st and then asking them to send you a brand new one when they get the chance? They should've offered that 1st but since they didn't maybe you can try asking? Calling is the best option even if you hate it ('cause I do and that's usually my last option) I'm really sorry that your palette is defective but Urban Decay will most likely do the right thing.
No i didn't suggest that nor did they offer. It's hard for me to be assertive over the phone with them. They only said return it and wait till it comes back out (this is what i was told last week) We'll see if they email be back today now that I found the duplicate shadow.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

> No i didn't suggest that nor did they offer. It's hard for me to be assertive over the phone with them. They only said return it and wait till it comes back out (this is what i was told last week) We'll see if they email be back today now that I found the duplicate shadow.Â


 Read my last portion of the post too.. I added something in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully they'll email back and good luck!


----------



## aricukier (Dec 4, 2013)

Gah now I'm worried about ordering it straight from urban decay. It seems like it would be easier to order from ulta or sephora, but too late. How long does it take to ship after you order it? I bought mine Monday and am waiting impatiently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

> Gah now I'm worried about ordering it straight from urban decay. It seems like it would be easier to order from ulta or sephora, but too late. How long does it take to ship after you order it? I bought mine Monday and am waiting impatiently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine took 2 days only! From Florida to CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry when it shipped it took 2 days.. Order: 11/21/13 Shipped: 11/23/13 Received: 11/25/13 Pretty impressive!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah now I'm worried about ordering it straight from urban decay. It seems like it would be easier to order from ulta or sephora, but too late. How long does it take to ship after you order it? I bought mine Monday and am waiting impatiently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I ordered on November 21st, received notice that my order was shipped on November 25th, and received it on December 2nd. (Keep in mind the Thanksgiving holiday was also during this time.)


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay, I need some advice on which Naked to get!! I am fair with slightly pink undertones, dark brown hair, and brown eyes. What do y'all think? 1 or 3? I like 2, but wouldn't get much use out of the black matte.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

> Okay, I need some advice on which Naked to get!! I amÂ fair with slightly pink undertones, dark brown hair, and brown eyes. What do y'all think? 1 or 3? I like 2, but wouldn't get much use out of the black matte.Â


 I like all of the palettes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha it really is hard picking.. But whatever choice you make will be okay since all of them are great!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I need some advice on which Naked to get!! I am fair with slightly pink undertones, dark brown hair, and brown eyes. What do y'all think? 1 or 3? I like 2, but wouldn't get much use out of the black matte. 
Yes on 2!!  We have similar coloring. It's my favorite; I use the black matte as a thin liner!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 4, 2013)

> Okay, I need some advice on which Naked to get!! I amÂ fair with slightly pink undertones, dark brown hair, and brown eyes. What do y'all think? 1 or 3? I like 2, but wouldn't get much use out of the black matte.Â


 I would personally suggest Naked basics as an intro to the Naked line. It's incredibly versatile and easy to stick in a purse or backpack. Great for everyday use and much cheaper than the other 3 palettes! Hope that helps!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 4, 2013)

I just got mine in the mail, and the brush is a lot better quality than the one from Naked 2. I will actually use this one. I am a little disappointed in the packaging of the primer samples, but they are a good size. I just expected them to be resealable. I guess I can put tape over the ends, but that's not what I was expecting. I am really looking forward to trying these colors on!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

> I just got mine in the mail, and the brush is a lot better quality than the one from Naked 2. I will actually use this one. I am a little disappointed in the packaging of the primer samples, but they are a good size. I just expected them to be resealable. I guess I can put tape over the ends, but that's not what I was expecting. I am really looking forward to trying these colors on!


 I love the brush too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the quality is simply amazing! Definitely have to agree with you on the primer potions too... They should've just sticked with an exclusive revolution lipstick or something ðŸ˜Š


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

And post your eye looks! I rarely wear eyeshadows and I'm a bit crappy with applying them but it's okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try to post some more looks..


----------



## BagLady (Dec 4, 2013)

Just saw this on Musings of a Muse blog.




Has anyone else this? Apparently ElleTeamUK posted it via twitter.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this on Musings of a Muse blog.



Has anyone else this? Apparently ElleTeamUK posted it via twitter.
This looks like the scavenger hunt prizes from the launch of Naked 3.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 4, 2013)

> This looks like the scavenger hunt prizes from the launch of Naked 3.


 Oh yea. I think you're right. I thought they were releasing a vault w all 3 Nakeds,


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 5, 2013)

My Naked3 arrived yesterday. I opened the box to a small gathering of my squeezing girlfriends LOL. I used a couple of shades today and I love it so far. Same quality we have all come to know and love from Urban Decay. Initially I thought that Naked3 might be very similar to Lorac Unzipped so I compared them when I got home and to me they are different enough to warrant having both. Love!


----------



## SunnieDay2 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ladies, I talked to a lady at Sephora inside JCP, and I was told that Naked 3 was being released there at 9PM on December 11, as they are open until 10PM. I would call your nearest Sephora and ask them when, the exact time and date, it will be available to purchase at that particular store. I hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a dream last night about this palette... maybe that means I should get it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 5, 2013)

> I had a dream last night about this palette... maybe that means I should get it.


 Haha you're silly! What happened in your dream?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a dream last night about this palette... maybe that means I should get it.
Good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know I'm not the only one.

I had a dream about it the other night!  It was a negative dream, but I'm still getting it.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 5, 2013)

I really don't want the Naked3, but the last shade on the right looks soo gorgeous. :/ They should sell it separately!

Also, I'm sorry if anyone asked this, but when I bought my Naked2, it was $50. Anyone know when/why the price increased to $52?


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I totally had a dream about it too! I had it like 2 nights ago.

Ok this is WEIRD!!!! Everyone who is keeping track of this thread is having some kind of dream-induced anxiety or something over this palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's what happened in my dream:

I went shopping at this makeup store that wasn't Sephora or Ulta, but was similar. I picked up the N3 palette, and when I went to check out, I told her nevermind, I didn't want it because I wanted to buy it through Sephora. Then I noticed it rang up at only $25 , and when I looked inside, it just had 5 eyeshadows. I noticed that it was a 'sampler set' of the palette, and the pans had less shadow in them too, not to mention only 5 of the 12 pans. Also, there was a booklet that came with it, and it had all these new UD makeup items, and they were so cool! They were actually shaped like things- I think it's a mixture of these two things I've seen recently:









In the end I didn't purchase it. It was not a very pleasant dream, but not very unpleasant either. Just neutral. HAHAHAH GET IT? NEUTRAL-NAKED?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't want the Naked3, but the last shade on the right looks soo gorgeous. :/ They should sell it separately!

Also, I'm sorry if anyone asked this, but when I bought my Naked2, it was $50. Anyone know when/why the price increased to $52?
I think they increased it a month or so ago, just in time for the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually, I think they changed it over the summer. I bought the Naked 2 a few weeks ago, but I've been looking it up constantly since summer. Now that I think about it, maybe it was at the end of the summer? I'm confusing myself. Anyway, as much as it is a pain, two dollars isn't enough for me to care that much. I don't understand why they changed it though... ðŸ˜•


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 5, 2013)

I can not happily say Urban Decay is addressing the problems I've had with my palette. The person I've been in communication with seemed kind of shocked by what I've told her about trying to solve the issues with other customer service people. She told me they shouldn't have told me to return the palette and try to reorder it and they should have just did a defective product exchange.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can not happily say Urban Decay is addressing the problems I've had with my palette. The person I've been in communication with seemed kind of shocked by what I've told her about trying to solve the issues with other customer service people. She told me they shouldn't have told me to return the palette and try to reorder it and they should have just did a defective product exchange. 

yay! who was it...? Courtney? haha she's the most helpful one there! i'm really happy for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully you'll get the brand new palette soon.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
yay! who was it...? Courtney? haha she's the most helpful one there! i'm really happy for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully you'll get the brand new palette soon.
It was Whitney it says she's the customer service manager. She's been very helpful!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was Whitney it says she's the customer service manager. She's been very helpful! 

that's really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so will she be sending out a return/exchange label? or are you just gonna print the one on the site?

EDIT: sorry for the questions ahaha maybe we can msg eachother instead xD


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha you're silly! What happened in your dream?
I honestly can't remember now, except for that I was putting all the shadows on. It wasn't a very exciting dream!


----------



## saku (Dec 5, 2013)

my sephora has a big poster board thingy announcing the launch of NAKED 3 in the store. it says something like, 'launch party for NAKED 3', dec XX, 9 pm (i don't remember the date! haha!) i'm not planning on picking it up yet, cause there so much other stuff i want more right now. but definitely getting it at some point. maybe at the next f&amp;f sale at ulta/sephora/ud.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2013)

Palette is up on Sephora.com!  Just got mine!


----------



## singerchick (Dec 6, 2013)

It's up. I just ordered mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PsyDivaES (Dec 6, 2013)

Just picked up Naked 3 and Naked. Can't wait to get them ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘


----------



## SaraP (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PsyDivaES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just picked up Naked 3 and Naked. Can't wait to get them ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘
Me too!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ordered Naked 3 plus the Too Faced Ready.Set.Prime thing. So excited! Gave myself minor heart palpitations because I was freaking out... the first time I tried the BI $15 off it didn't work, but second try was the charm. I'm so excited! I can't contain myself right now. ahhhh!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 6, 2013)

Even tho I was convinced I'd end up going for Naked 1 or 2, I just couldn't resist trying Naked 3. Rose gold goodness, come to mama! Hopefully I don't look like the undead sickly zombies of The Walking Dead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PetitLapin21 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey all! I'm new to MUT, been lurking for a few weeks. Lol

I just picked up the Naked 3 on Sephora and I'm totally stoked - I was able to use the $20 VIB reward. I was so worried that it wouldn't work but now I just can't contain myself!!!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Dec 6, 2013)

My husband just bought me one for christmas and 15 dollars off code is not bad.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 6, 2013)

Just bought the Naked 3 with the last Blitz Bag and a few samples.  No redeeming of my points, though.  I can't wait to get this palette!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

Yay for everyone getting it! We all must post looks now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: JK! Only if you want to, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't want anyone to call me out by being bossy haha


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

Just strolled over to Ulta.com and they have the Naked 3 too!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2013)

I already own NAKED3 but bought a 2nd one from Sephora because it was cheaper. I plan on returning the one I bought from UD to UD to get my $15+ back. I forgot to use EBates (money) or even Swagbucks (points) though.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already own NAKED3 but bought a 2nd one from Sephora because it was cheaper. I plan on returning the one I bought from UD to UD to get my $15+ back. I forgot to use EBates (money) or even Swagbucks (points) though.





here you go tempting me to do something again... haha


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 6, 2013)

Got it! Was so excited forgot to use the $20 off so had to cancel first order and reorder it with cust service. She said all the calls they are getting right now are for N3. And it had only been out for 40 min when I called.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> Got it! Was so excited forgot to use the $20 off so had to cancel first order and reorder it with cust service. She said all the calls they are getting right now are for N3. And it had only been out for 40 min when I called.


 I have a feeling both Sephora and Ulta are gonna sell out in a couple days. [@]zadidoll[/@] I was considering doing the same as you, but there are things I want more from Sephora than the naked palette, that's why I bought it from UD, so I could use my Ulta freebie for the Smashbox mega palette instead.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a feeling both Sephora and Ulta are gonna sell out in a couple days.

@zadidoll

I was considering doing the same as you, but there are things I want more from Sephora than the naked palette, that's why I bought it from UD, so I could use my Ulta freebie for the Smashbox mega palette instead.
I want the Smashbox Mega palette too!  So mad I did not get it when it was only $39!  I would have paid $6 out of pocket!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> > I have a feeling both Sephora and Ulta are gonna sell out in a couple days. [@=/u/74012/zadidoll]@zadidoll[/@] I was considering doing the same as you, but there are things I want more from Sephora than the naked palette, that's why I bought it from UD, so I could use my Ulta freebie for the Smashbox mega palette instead.
> 
> 
> I want the Smashbox Mega palette too! Â So mad I did not get it when it was only $39! Â I would have paid $6 out of pocket!Â


 Dang chick, I would have totally gotten that. On the same subject, I really hope my Ulta switches over to the point system soon, cause as it is I have very little incentive to shop there now, I spend $300 and all I can get it some perfume? Uh uh. The only issue I'm having with the mega palette is they've been out of it at my Ulta for about two weeks now, I hope they get it soon or I'll just get it from Smashbox. Or eBay.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 6, 2013)

Funny.  I just used my Sephora $15 earlier today.  I forgot to do a code for the gift bag and it was too late. CS wouldn't cancel.  I did another other order and got it though.  Rather frustrating. 
 

Since Sephora had it up, I checked Ulta.  They have it online too.  I thought about ordering it online, but they are so slow to ship, I decided to wait to go to the store on Monday morning.  Now I just need to remember to go.  I was in one of my Ulta's last night and they do not think they will sell out at all.  

So excited.  Getting this for free with my Ulta points


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 6, 2013)

Just ordered from Sephora! Used my $15 off, got the mystery sample bag (plus a couple regular samples I'm excited about) and redeemed points for the Killer Queen and Bright Crystal minis. So excited!!!! Completely forgot to go through ebates though. Realized it right after I hit "submit". Oh well.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 6, 2013)

I just ordered it on Sephora with my $20 off gift card. I'm happy because I just used my $20 in store today for gifts I bought for people! I wanted to ask for it for Christmas but I know my mom or dad wouldn't remember. So since my code worked online why not. Also redeemed for the mini Bright Crystal perfume because I had a sample of it before and liked it.


----------



## Heatherosej (Dec 6, 2013)

I just ordered my palette with the gift card, too! Excited... and officially on a no buy.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just ordered it. I had been saving Ulta points for this but ended up using them when I stocked up the buy one get one free hair products on Black Friday. Turns out I spent so much on hair products, I had 300 points ($9) to use for the N3 palette!

I've spent at least $500 on beauty products in the past month. I'm going to attempt to try a no-buy. Well, with the exception of my four sub boxes.


----------



## chladnis (Dec 6, 2013)

Just ordered mine with the $20 Sephora card. Now I need to go on a no-buy for all of next year. Also picked up the Urban Decay Eyeliner set that went on sale.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm surprised how well-stocked Sephora and Ulta are considered UD ran out of stock pretty early on, and didn't they run out with the N2 launch? But I guess they were expecting insane demand, especially with the holidays


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already own NAKED3 but bought a 2nd one from Sephora because it was cheaper. I plan on returning the one I bought from UD to UD to get my $15+ back. I forgot to use EBates (money) or even Swagbucks (points) though.




Good idea to return the UD one so you can reap the $15 off benefit.

I didn't order mine from UD yet, I was going to wait and get it from  Sephora in January for my birthday, but the $15 off code was just calling my name! So I got it too! Just got it, in fact! Oh man, I can't believe it! I was supposed to be on a no-buy for this month. Guess I'll just have to transfer that to another month. MWHAAHAHAH!

I wanted to get that glowing magic radiance blitz bag, but I already ordered the tinsel twinkle one, which is great too, but BOO for not allowing more blitz bags per person!

Here's my order:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

> Good idea to return the UD one so you can reap the $15 off benefit. I didn't order mine from UD yet, I was going to wait and get it fromÂ  Sephora in January for my birthday, but the $15 off code was just calling my name! So I got it too! Just got it, in fact! Oh man, I can't believe it! I was supposed to be on a no-buy for this month. Guess I'll just have to transfer that to another month. MWHAAHAHAH! I wanted to get that glowing magic radiance blitz bag, but I already ordered the tinsel twinkle one, which is great too, but BOO for not allowing more blitz bags per person! Here's my order:


 Yay! You still got a good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and you got Tarte!


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! You still got a good deal




and you got Tarte!
Yeah, true! Hehhe, I thought it was a pretty good deal. I got the Tarte primer because I figured I'd rather have a deluxe tube of something I know I'll like, rather than the suspense bag, which may be 4 samples of things I'll never use. When I get it, I am going to just..... faint and fall out!

I hear all you ladies talking about ebates and swagbucks. Can you tell me how you use those in conjunction with sephora, or point me to a thread? I looked in the coupons and discounts section, but didn't see anything about ebates.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hear all you ladies talking about ebates and swagbucks. Can you tell me how you use those in conjunction with sephora, or point me to a thread? I looked in the coupons and discounts section, but didn't see anything about ebates.

*EBates &amp; Sephora*: http://www.ebates.com/coupons/sephora.com/index.htm

Shop at Sephora using their link will give you (if you're signed up) 8% cash back on your purchase. Had I remembered to use EBates then I would have earned about $3.30 back.



​ 
You don't get the money back right away though - http://www.ebates.com/help/payments.htm

  Quote: When do I get paid? Every 3 months, we send you a cash back payment for purchases posted during the previous quarter based on the schedule below. But if you've earned less than $5.01 cash back, we'll carry over your money to the next check. Bonus Rewards do not count toward the $5.01 minimum. The term "Bonus Rewards" includes monies earned as a Sign-up Reward or Tell-A-Friend Bonus.

Ebates offers several ways to receive payment and is constantly working on ways to pay you faster. Visit My Ebates to view your cash back setting or go to  Cash Back Method to change your setting. Note that you must sign-in to change your cash back method.

*Purchases Posted Between* *Big Fat Check Sent* Jan 1-Mar 31 May 15 Apr 1-June 30 Aug 15 July 1-Sept 30 Nov 15 Oct 1-Dec 31 Feb 15 
back to top

How do I get paid? Ebates offers several ways to receive payment and is constantly working on ways to pay you faster. Visit My Ebates to view your cash back setting or go to  Cash Back Method to change your setting. Note that you must sign-in to change your cash back method. Currently Ebates offers 3 ways to receive payment.

*1) Big Fat Check:* We send a check directly to you - mailing fees are on us. You can change your personal settings (including your address) on the Address, Email &amp; Password page. Be sure your settings are updated before we send out a payment.

*2) PayPal:* We deposit your payment in your PayPal account - sender's fees are on us. Just enter your full name and mailing address into your Address, Email &amp; Password page for verification purposes. Your PayPal account must also be verified. Click here for more information on verifying your PayPal account.

*3) Charity/Organization/Family Member:* If you think cash back is all gravy, why not send it to your favorite charity, organization or family member? It's free and mailing fees are on us. Go to  Cash Back Method to send your cash back to a charity, organization or family member.

Note: Ebates does not validate the tax-deductibility of donations that you send to charities. It is your sole responsibility to document donations and to determine that donations to an organization are tax-deductible.

Swagbucks: http://www.swagbucks.com/

Swagbucks allows people to earn Swagbucks or SBs by using their search engine, doing surveys, watching videos and a whole bunch of other ways. I use strictly for searches instead of Google. Each search won't always yield SBs but when you "win" some it can be as low as 1 SB up to 100 SBs. The SBs you accumulate can then be redeemed for various "prizes" for example, if you have 450 SBs you can redeem it for a $5 Amazon gift card or 1000 SBs for a $10 Sephora gift card. I've only done the Sephora gift card once because the $5 Amazon is a better deal (if you redeem two 450 SBs which is essentially 900 SBs then you earn two $5 Amazon gift cards or basically $10). Over the last two years I've only earned a few hundred because I don't use Swagbucks other than as a search engine. They do things like trivia and games to earn more SBs but I just never remember to do those either.

You can also use their site like Ebates to shop. Had I remembered to use their site to go to Sephora I would have earned 2 SBs per dollar I spent or about 80 to 82 SBs.



​


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 6, 2013)

Whoa, that's awesome! Thank you so much for all the information, @zadidoll !!! I'm totally going to start using SB as my search engine!


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 6, 2013)

I seriously want this palette but I have to keep talking myself out of ordering it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have wayyyy to much unopened makeup to even begin to put this one into rotation.... must resist...so difficult....must stop stalking it on Ulta website...


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone with the palette know if there are any good dupes for blackheart??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone with the palette know if there are any good dupes for blackheart??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't own blackheart but from looking at it and its description it really reminds me of Beauty Marked from M.A.C....


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sumayyah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't own blackheart but from looking at it and its description it really reminds me of Beauty Marked from M.A.C....
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's such a gorgeous shade &amp; The only one from the palette I'm truly interested in.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2013)

Blackheart is a misleading name because one would think it's black and it's not. Their description, "_smoky black matte with rosy red micro-sparkle_" but it's not black at all.

Mini Skirt from the Night Life EM Cosmetics palette is a dupe (though it's not as pigmented in one swipe).

BHCS02 (single pan, 99 cents) from BH Cosmetics is a little more red than brown.

Captivate from Stila is too light.

The pan from the Jenni Rivera (BH Cosmetics) palette is also too light.

The crease color from Wet n Wild's Petal Pusher (8 pan palette) is too dark and comes off more as a "smoky black with rosy red-micro-sparkle) than Blackheart does.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

> Blackheart is a misleading name because one would think it's black and it's not. Their description, "_smoky black matte with rosy red micro-sparkle_" but it's not black at all. Mini Skirt from the Night Life EM Cosmetics palette is a dupe (though it's not as pigmented in one swipe). BHCS02 (single pan, 99 cents) from BH Cosmetics is a little more red than brown. Captivate from Stila is too light. The pan from the Jenni Rivera (BH Cosmetics) palette is also too light. The crease color from Wet n Wild's Petal Pusher (8 pan palette) is too dark and comes off more as a "smoky black with rosy red-micro-sparkle) than Blackheart does.


 Nice comparison Zadi


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blackheart is a misleading name because one would think it's black and it's not. Their description, "_smoky black matte with rosy red micro-sparkle_" but it's not black at all.

Mini Skirt from the Night Life EM Cosmetics palette is a dupe (though it's not as pigmented in one swipe).

BHCS02 (single pan, 99 cents) from BH Cosmetics is a little more red than brown.

Captivate from Stila is too light.

The pan from the Jenni Rivera (BH Cosmetics) palette is also too light.

The crease color from Wet n Wild's Petal Pusher (8 pan palette) is too dark and comes off more as a "smoky black with rosy red-micro-sparkle) than Blackheart does.




Thank you!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> > Â  Does anyone with the palette know if there are any good dupes for blackheart??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I don't own blackheart but from looking at it and its description it really reminds me of Beauty Marked from M.A.C....


 It's exactly like beauty marked, that's been one of my go to shadows for years.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

So I got both my palettes in the mail yesterday but I don't bother opening them till just now, and all of the shadows in both palettes look as if someone has already been playing with them, they're all smudged and whatnot, did anyone else experience this? Also, the shades are all crooked in the palettes, one shade half of it isn't even all the way in. I'm sorry but this palette looks cheap and rushed, I'm not even excited to try the shades now. I'm a packaging junkie and kinda OCD, for $52 plus tax I expect presentation and this so isn't it. I think I may actually return this.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got both my palettes in the mail yesterday but I don't bother opening them till just now, and all of the shadows in both palettes look as if someone has already been playing with them, they're all smudged and whatnot, did anyone else experience this? Also, the shades are all crooked in the palettes, one shade half of it isn't even all the way in. I'm sorry but this palette looks cheap and rushed, I'm not even excited to try the shades now. I'm a packaging junkie and kinda OCD, for $52 plus tax I expect presentation and this so isn't it. I think I may actually return this.

I would say return it and order from Sephora or ULTA. Next week the palettes will be in stores so it may be worth just returning them now and spend the money at Sephora instead. (If possible.)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got both my palettes in the mail yesterday but I don't bother opening them till just now, and all of the shadows in both palettes look as if someone has already been playing with them, they're all smudged and whatnot, did anyone else experience this? Also, the shades are all crooked in the palettes, one shade half of it isn't even all the way in. I'm sorry but this palette looks cheap and rushed, I'm not even excited to try the shades now. I'm a packaging junkie and kinda OCD, for $52 plus tax I expect presentation and this so isn't it. I think I may actually return this.
I would return them, but try them first. That way you can find out if you even like them. I'm sure they are cranking those palettes out like crazy. So it sounds like quality is suffering as they try to meet demand. If you wait until January, February, something like that, I'll be willing to bet the demand slows down enough that quality will be better. I've never had an issue with Urban Decay myself, but then, I have never tried to obtain an item as soon as it was first available. Shame on UD for doing this though!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 6, 2013)

If you bring them to the store, they probably have them, and you can tell the associate that you're unhappy with the quality and exchange it for one that looks better packaged since you can check to make sure there's no problem then


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even tho I was convinced I'd end up going for Naked 1 or 2, I just couldn't resist trying Naked 3. Rose gold goodness, come to mama! Hopefully I don't look like the undead sickly zombies of The Walking Dead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The shades aren't *as* strictly rose gold as you would think.  Especially the right side of the palette, it's more brown than I thought it would be, which is a good thing!  I'm sure the colors will look great on you!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

[@]zadidoll[/@] I just swatched it and naked3 is not for this dark skinned chica, I can probably use half the palette from liar to darkside, maybe. The colours aren't as rosy as I expected them to be, nor ur seems, as pigmented against my skintone. [@]Heather Hicks[/@] I think I may have mentioned before, I've been using UD since like forever, before it even hit stores, I was the assistant to the beauty editor at a magazine and we used to get crazy samples all the time, that's where I got introduced to Mac as well, my first lipstick was one called Rock Star. But up until a little over a year ago I've never had quality issues with UD, and then I started noticing crooked palettes, messy presses, the works. The only UD palette that I've bought in the last year that didn't have those issues was Vice 2. They've just started looking very cheap. [@]Kyuu[/@] I wouldn't be comfortable doing that, I didn't buy it from Sephora so I wouldn't try to return it there.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@zadidoll

I just swatched it and naked3 is not for this dark skinned chica, I can probably use half the palette from liar to darkside, maybe. The colours aren't as rosy as I expected them to be, nor ur seems, as pigmented against my skintone.



@Heather Hicks

I think I may have mentioned before, I've been using UD since like forever, before it even hit stores, I was the assistant to the beauty editor at a magazine and we used to get crazy samples all the time, that's where I got introduced to Mac as well, my first lipstick was one called Rock Star. But up until a little over a year ago I've never had quality issues with UD, and then I started noticing crooked palettes, messy presses, the works. The only UD palette that I've bought in the last year that didn't have those issues was Vice 2. They've just started looking very cheap.

@Kyuu

I wouldn't be comfortable doing that, I didn't buy it from Sephora so I wouldn't try to return it there.
Ah! That explains a lot. Other than stuff on clearance, I have only purchased Vice 2 from them in about a year or so. And that was from Sephora. Such a shame. I guess since the takeover by Loreal, isn't it? Well, whoever. I guess since they sold out, quality has gone in the crapper. Such a shame. They were great!

ETA: I did buy several of the new lipsticks. Haven't had an issue with them so far, knock wood.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are swatches, with flash and without. Yeah I think this palette just isn't for me, I may look into getting the original Naked palette, I've always liked it and when I tested it the colours were pretty pigmented. I'll see. The last two are Darkside and Blackheart. These are all like two swipes of the brush.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 6, 2013)

I think that the Naked 1 and 2 work better on people with medium to dark skin, and people with a warm tone. I feel like Naked 3 is for cool toned people, and really pale people, mainly.

My favorite color so far is Liar. I put it all over my lids and creases, highlighted with Strange, and put Dust in a little circle in the center of each lid, and that has been my favorite look I've done, so far. Sorry, I tried to take a picture, but my phone camera couldn't handle the fabulous. I love that Dust is so sheer. I can put it over darker colors, or whatever, to make a portion of it lighter and more shimmery. This palette is a lot of fun!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> I think that the Naked 1 and 2 work better on people with medium to dark skin, and people with a warm tone. I feel like Naked 3 is for cool toned people, and really pale people, mainly. My favorite color so far is Liar. I put it all over my lids and creases, highlighted with Strange, and put Dust in a little circle in the center of each lid, and that has been my favorite look I've done, so far. Sorry, I tried to take a picture, but my phone camera couldn't handle the fabulous. I love that Dust is so sheer. I can put it over darker colors, or whatever, to make a portion of it lighter and more shimmery. This palette is a lot of fun!


 I dunno if that's true, it looks wonderful on Karen over at makeup and beauty blog and she's a pretty dark skinned Filipina, also a bunch of other black bloggers seemed to get it to work. I just have an extremely aggressively golden undertone and it tends to interfere with a lot of things, that was one of the reasons I started creating makeup. Also, this palette just isn't as good as the other two, it's not as buttery, there's a lot of fallout, honestly if I hadn't bought it directly from UD I'd have sworn it was a knockoff, like the difference between this palette and the vice 2 is like night and day. I just don't get it. Sorry just my opinion.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I dunno if that's true, it looks wonderful on Karen over at makeup and beauty blog and she's a pretty dark skinned Filipina, also a bunch of other black bloggers seemed to get it to work. I just have an extremely aggressively golden undertone and it tends to interfere with a lot of things, that was one of the reasons I started creating makeup. Also, this palette just isn't as good as the other two, it's not as buttery, there's a lot of fallout, honestly if I hadn't bought it directly from UD I'd have sworn it was a knockoff, like the difference between this palette and the vice 2 is like night and day. I just don't get it. Sorry just my opinion.
Thank you for sharing!  I always appreciate when people give honest, well thought out reviews.  I can't stand when people say they disliked something but not why!  Was it color?  Pigmentation? Lack of?  It smelled funny?  Looked funny?  I need to know!!  Maybe in their rush to get it to the masses, quality control and pigmentation went out the window!  I have also seen other beauty bloggers and you tube people say it is ok, but almost all like 1 or 2 better.

I wanted to form an opinion for myself and I did not pay for the palette so if I do not love it, no big deal.  If it is really something I dislike I will return!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 6, 2013)

@Sumayyah @Prtylitlesyko Thanks guys, definitely going to need to pick up beauty marked now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

[@]lovepink[/@] You're welcome! I feel so bad about it that when I do my review I'm just going to do a joint Vice 2 Naked3 review ( I knew there was a reason it's taken me months to do the review even tho I use the palette almost daily ) to show that it's not all recent UD products. I agree, like I said this feels and looks rushed. The three shadows I tried on the fallout was ridiculous as opposed to the vice palette which has literally zero fallout. And even though I don't own either of the other naked palettes I've used both on other people so I know the quality and consistency of both and this doesn't equal.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey, to each her own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 6, 2013)

@JuliaGhostx3 LOL I was just thinking the same thing for myself!


----------



## saku (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@lovepink

You're welcome! I feel so bad about it that when I do my review I'm just going to do a joint Vice 2 Naked3 review ( I knew there was a reason it's taken me months to do the review even tho I use the palette almost daily ) to show that it's not all recent UD products. I agree, like I said this feels and looks rushed. The three shadows I tried on the fallout was ridiculous as opposed to the vice palette which has literally zero fallout. And even though I don't own either of the other naked palettes I've used both on other people so I know the quality and consistency of both and this doesn't equal.
are you talking about the first vice palette when you said zero fallout? the shade provocateur has crazyyy fallout! i think UD palettes usually have misses in one or more shades. nonetheless, i &lt;3 UD and i have a drawer dedicated to UD palettes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> > [@=/u/87958/lovepink]@lovepink[/@] You're welcome! I feel so bad about it that when I do my review I'm just going to do a joint Vice 2 Naked3 review ( I knew there was a reason it's taken me months to do the review even tho I use the palette almost daily ) to show that it's not all recent UD products. I agree, like I said this feels and looks rushed. The three shadows I tried on the fallout was ridiculous as opposed to the vice palette which has literally zero fallout. And even though I don't own either of the other naked palettes I've used both on other people so I know the quality and consistency of both and this doesn't equal.
> 
> 
> are you talking about the first vice palette when you said zero fallout? the shade provocateur has crazyyy fallout! i think UD palettes usually have misses in one or more shades. nonetheless, i &lt;3 UD and i have a drawer dedicated to UD palettes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No, I'm talking about Vice 2, the original vice had serious fallout and pigmentation issues too, that got returned with a quickness. I've slowed down on my UD purchases actually since the naked line debuted because they seemed to be almost solely focused on that and that's not the UD I know. The UD I knew was the one with the crazy out there colours that you couldn't find anywhere else cause everybody was doing neutrals and beige. I guess I've got Sugarpill and Morgana Cryptoria for that now.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  are you talking about the first vice palette when you said zero fallout? the shade provocateur has crazyyy fallout! i think UD palettes usually have misses in one or more shades. nonetheless, i &lt;3 UD and i have a drawer dedicated to UD palettes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I agree the shades are hit or miss with fall out!  I used some palette recently that has Mauie wowie in it and that stuff puts gold glitter ALL over my face!  I can't believe no one at work said anything to me!

ETA: Just got notice that my Naked 3 shipped!  I was getting worried since I used Blitz again.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> > Â  are you talking about the first vice palette when you said zero fallout? the shade provocateur has crazyyy fallout! i think UD palettes usually have misses in one or more shades. nonetheless, i &lt;3 UD and i have a drawer dedicated to UD palettes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I agree the shades are hit or miss with fall out! Â I used some palette recently that has Mauie wowie in it and that stuff puts gold glitter ALL over my face! Â I can't believe no one at work said anything to me! ETA: Just got notice that my Naked 3 shipped! Â I was getting worried since I used Blitz again.


 Have you ever used the Maui Wowie single? I have that one and I don't think I've had any fallout from it, on the other hand Midnight Cowboy and Midnight Cowboy Rides Again? Good god! Because of that I have all the Moondust shadows except midnight cowboy cause it honestly scares me to even try and use it.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you ever used the Maui Wowie single? I have that one and I don't think I've had any fallout from it, on the other hand Midnight Cowboy and Midnight Cowboy Rides Again? Good god! Because of that I have all the Moondust shadows except midnight cowboy cause it honestly scares me to even try and use it.
That is so weird, that it would have less fall out in a single than a palette!  Wait I take that back maybe it has to do with they can press it more in an individual than a palette?  I have Midnight cowboy (in a palette) and am scared to try it cause the glitter flakes look biggger than Maui Wowie!  Haha, will have to save that experiment for a weekend!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

I think the shade I miss most from UD is Shag in cream form, the powder is close, but I think it's only available in the Ammo palette, or one of the other smaller discontinued ones.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 7, 2013)

It's mine! It's mine!  Well once it gets here.  I had been waiting for a $50 g/c I got from work to come in the mail.  When Hubby checked the mail he came in said 'You're gonna be so HAPPY!!!" I snatched it up, called in my order since I also have the $20 VIB g/c (was $15 but when I called and said I just turned VIB before they were sent out the rep was nice enough to make a note on my account that I should get the extra $5).  I can't wait!  I have flash and they usually ship out of MD so I might have it in hand Tuesday!





ETA: spellcheck!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 7, 2013)

Caved yesterday and ordered it with my $20 card. Used the suspense code and redeemed 100 points for the bright crystal sample. I need a new perfume and I got a scent card of that once and I think I liked it... We shall see. Excited about all of that for $35 shipped!


----------



## bowskt (Dec 7, 2013)

I really would like to purchase the naked 3 palette, especially with the $15 off 50 coupon for BI. But in Canada we need to spend $75 for free shipping. I don't want to go much over 75 before the discount. Unfortunately I can't find anything I want for 13-15 bucks! I suppose shipping is 7 bucks, so I'd still save off the palette but it's hard to let yourself pay for shipping lol. I currently have 74 dollars in my cart (loads of 12 dollar goodies!) I feel like sephora is doing this on purpose so I have to spend more money!! Haha


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 7, 2013)

> I really would like to purchase the naked 3 palette, especially with the $15 off 50 coupon for BI. But in Canada we need to spend $75 for free shipping. I don't want to go much over 75 before the discount. Unfortunately I can't find anything I want for 13-15 bucks! I suppose shipping is 7 bucks, so I'd still save off the palette but it's hard to let yourself pay for shipping lol. I currently have 74 dollars in my cart (loads of 12 dollar goodies!) I feel like sephora is doing this on purpose so I have to spend more money!! Haha


 I was thinking that myself, but even with shipping the palette was cheaper than buying it in store when I used my discount card. I know it'll sell out before I can get to one of my local stores. If you want something else and can wait for Naked3, use your discount in store instead. Naked3 will be there when the hype dies.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 7, 2013)

Actually, it has to be $96 + *before* the discount to get free shipping for Canada. If it's exactly $95 the $20 off code miraculously turns into $20.01 so that your total becomes $74.99 so you can't get free shipping. Can't use in conjunction with a promo code either so if you've got a store near you, you might be better off trying your luck there.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Actually, it has to be $96 + *before* the discount to get free shipping for Canada. If it's exactly $95 the $20 off code miraculously turns into $20.01 so that your total becomes $74.99 so you can't get free shipping. Can't use in conjunction with a promo code either so if you've got a store near you, you might be better off trying your luck there.


 I used a promo code and my $15 off with no problem. The $15 is entered as a gift card, unless the Canada site is different.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 7, 2013)

Apparently, gift cards can't be used online in Canada so it has to be punched in as a promo code.


----------



## PetitLapin21 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heatherosej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered my palette with the gift card, too! Excited... and officially on a no buy.
Lol. I'm with you. After splurging on a few palettes the past couple of months... I'm going to need a makeup no-buy. Gosh, the holidays are dangerous times for makeup lovers.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm slightly regretting not using my Sephora $15 off for this. I don't have Naked 1 or 2, and this one just looks too perfect for me to pass up. I really should not get anything more for a long time though, so I will have to see how long I can convince myself to wait.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 7, 2013)

That is beautiful...


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



...and here is an eye look that I did today.. that dark part under the extended black liner is always pigmented so I dab a bit of concealer on there but this was BEFORE I put on foundation and concealer so please excuse my skin;  I was in a mega huge rush so I didn't get to take better pictures. I rarely wear eye shadows but I should start since I want to incorporate more looks into my blog. Enough with my talk; I used the shadows Strange, Burnout, Nooner, Factory, and Mugshot w/ Urban Decay's 24/7 Liquid Liner in Perversion.
Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this on Musings of a Muse blog.



Has anyone else this? Apparently ElleTeamUK posted it via twitter.
I would love this!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Dec 8, 2013)

How Long Does urban decay usually take to ship an order?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!

thank you for your kind words throughout this whole site &lt;3 definitely keep calm and sparkle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How Long Does urban decay usually take to ship an order?

FAST! Usually a day or two to process + ship out then I do via USPS and it comes in 2 days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PetitLapin21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey all! I'm new to MUT, been lurking for a few weeks. Lol

I just picked up the Naked 3 on Sephora and I'm totally stoked - I was able to use the $20 VIB reward. I was so worried that it wouldn't work but now I just can't contain myself!!!





Welcome!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think someone wanted N3 vs. Unzipped vs. Nude Tude comparisons?





I apologize for the quality and lighting -- I'll grab my DSLR after work.

The maybe-close ones might be N3 Dust vs. NT Stand-offish, but Dust is quite a bit pinker, and Maybe N3 Nooner vs. Unzipped Unconditional. If you want any specific comparisons, LMK and I can do swatches, but I think N3 is sufficiently different from Unzipped and NT, just as they are from each other.

On the other hand, I need no more neutral palettes. The fact that the three nude palettes I got were all questionably close to each other probably says something about my taste in nudes XD


----------



## bowskt (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I do have a Sephora in my mall that's only a 5 minute drive away. Fingers crossed it is released in stores before the coupon code expires and that there's still one left. I'm in a pretty small city but it is the holiday season so the malls have been crazy and it's the only Sephora in my province...


----------



## sschulte1014 (Dec 9, 2013)

> Thanks for the info. I do have a Sephora in my mall that's only a 5 minute drive away. Fingers crossed it is released in stores before the coupon code expires and that there's still one left. I'm in a pretty small city but it is the holiday season so the malls have been crazy and it's the only Sephora in my province...


 It launches in sephora stores on the 12th but there are a lot staying open late the 11th and launching them then so you may want to call them and see when they will be launching at your particular store.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
FAST! Usually a day or two to process + ship out then I do via USPS and it comes in 2 days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I ordered on the 3rd and it just shipped out this morning. I was dying from anticipation lmao it's my christmas present from my fiance so hes guna snag the package and wrap it lol it says it should be here Thursday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for responding!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are swatches, with flash and without. Yeah I think this palette just isn't for me, I may look into getting the original Naked palette, I've always liked it and when I tested it the colours were pretty pigmented. I'll see. The last two are Darkside and Blackheart. These are all like two swipes of the brush.









 
Thanks for posting these swatches I am always curious  to see how they look on dark skin.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

@JC327

Happy to oblige


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327

Happy to oblige 




If that's the case, you might want to consider checking out theBalm's Nude Tude? http://crystalis007.com/2013/08/22/the-balm-nude-tude-palette-quick-swatches/ My biggest frustration with that palette is that most of it is actually really dark (and I'm pretty perfectly medium at NC30) so it doesn't really feel "nude" to me the way N3 and Unzipped do.

Now that I've seen your swatches, N3 really is on the paler end, but I think that's what attracts me to it and makes it a perfect nude palette for me. Sorry it didn't work out for you :C


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm wanting to get a Naked palette for Christmas... if you were me, which one would you pick? Which is your personal favorite and why?

As you might be able to see in my picture, I have light brown/dark blonde hair, brown eyes, and light skin. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to say: I have dark under eye circles, fyi.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wanting to get a Naked palette for Christmas... if you were me, which one would you pick? Which is your personal favorite and why?

As you might be able to see in my picture, I have light brown/dark blonde hair, brown eyes, and light skin. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to say: I have dark under eye circles, fyi.

The original Naked palette seems to be the most friendly across all complexions. I felt that Naked2 was a bit too cool toned that's why I never bothered with it honestly, and this one...well you've seen my swatches so you know I'm not a fan, but I will say that a number of youtubers felt that this one was probably the most friendly towards the very pale girls, and that it didn't overwhelm them.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327

Happy to oblige 




If that's the case, you might want to consider checking out theBalm's Nude Tude? http://crystalis007.com/2013/08/22/the-balm-nude-tude-palette-quick-swatches/ My biggest frustration with that palette is that most of it is actually really dark (and I'm pretty perfectly medium at NC30) so it doesn't really feel "nude" to me the way N3 and Unzipped do.

Now that I've seen your swatches, N3 really is on the paler end, but I think that's what attracts me to it and makes it a perfect nude palette for me. Sorry it didn't work out for you :C


Yeah I checked that out, I'm not sure I really like it, but I do like the Lorac Unzipped palette so I might wind up getting that one instead


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The original Naked palette seems to be the most friendly across all complexions. I felt that Naked2 was a bit too cool toned that's why I never bothered with it honestly, and this one...well you've seen my swatches so you know I'm not a fan, but I will say that a number of youtubers felt that this one was probably the most friendly towards the very pale girls, and that it didn't overwhelm them.
Yeah, I think I am stuck between 1 and 3. Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327

Happy to oblige 




If that's the case, you might want to consider checking out theBalm's Nude Tude? http://crystalis007.com/2013/08/22/the-balm-nude-tude-palette-quick-swatches/ My biggest frustration with that palette is that most of it is actually really dark (and I'm pretty perfectly medium at NC30) so it doesn't really feel "nude" to me the way N3 and Unzipped do.

Now that I've seen your swatches, N3 really is on the paler end, but I think that's what attracts me to it and makes it a perfect nude palette for me. Sorry it didn't work out for you :C

 I have nude tude and I love it, I am an NC44 so not sure how it will look on me I love pinks so that is one of the biggest draws for me. Thanks for the link with the swatches.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wanting to get a Naked palette for Christmas... if you were me, which one would you pick? Which is your personal favorite and why?

As you might be able to see in my picture, I have light brown/dark blonde hair, brown eyes, and light skin. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to say: I have dark under eye circles, fyi.
I would say the first Naked, I thinks its just gorgeous and seems to work for everyone.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 10, 2013)

@Prtylitlesyko I actually thought the swatches looked gorgeous on you! I picked up the 3 for myself and will have to see how it looks on my pasty behind, hopefully I won't be returning, but if I do, hello Naked 1!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Prtylitlesyko I actually thought the swatches looked gorgeous on you! I picked up the 3 for myself and will have to see how it looks on my pasty behind, hopefully I won't be returning, but if I do, hello Naked 1!
Thanks love, but truly it was just meh. I think the flash made it look a lot better than it actually was. Maaaaan, I am so over this naked business. Can I get a fully dressed line from UD? I miss the brilliant palettes of days past


----------



## geeko (Dec 10, 2013)

In the end all the Naked palettes look the same to me, maybe jus a tweak in the texture and slight color differences. I will still stick to my good old original Naked palette. That is enough for my everyday neutral make up.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Dec 10, 2013)

Joining you lovely ladies in this convo! I bought N3 last week with my Sephora $20 gift card. This is my first Naked palette so I am excited. The other two never appealed to me because I am pale with blonde hair, blue eyes, and blonde eyelashes and they were too harsh. Hoping this one works out.

Unfortunately I shipped it to my parent's house since I am flying there the end of this week for the holidays and it is arriving there today.  They live on the east coast and I live in the mid-west so I am now kicking myself in the bootay for not shipping it here since it arrived much quicker than I anticipated. I usually have trouble with UPS where I live and didn't want it to arrive after I already left. I COULD HAVE IT BY NOW! But patience is a virtue blah blah blah and I guess it makes me more excited for holidays/ going home.


----------



## bjt13 (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't wait til our ulta gets ours in!!! I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But I do wish that picture that's been going around online with all 3 naked palettes was a real product to buy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine should be delivered todayyyy. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## blushingsooner (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wanting to get a Naked palette for Christmas... if you were me, which one would you pick? Which is your personal favorite and why?

As you might be able to see in my picture, I have light brown/dark blonde hair, brown eyes, and light skin. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to say: I have dark under eye circles, fyi.
I have both Naked 1 and Naked 2.  Naked 1 is my favorite.  I like Naked 2 but my more go to looks are always out of the Naked palette.


----------



## Avalon182 (Dec 10, 2013)

I think i'm one of the only ones not hyped for this palette. -le sigh-

I already own N1+N2 and the Lorac unzipped, and I LOVE with my whole body the unzipped palette, its just heaven for me.

I really don't see what's great about N3 , granted I would only use 2-3 shades so yeah pass for me.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got mine today! Excited to play around with it, but look below. Some of my pans seem a little empty? Not sure if it's because they're placed deeper in or if there is less eyeshadow in them?! 





Dust, Trick, Liar, and Mugshot definitely seem off. Also, Trick looks like someone smudged it! No finger print, so assuming it was QA pushing it into place...


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 10, 2013)

> Just got mine today! Excited to play around with it, but look below. Some of my pans seem a little empty? Not sure if it's because they're placed deeper in or if there is less eyeshadow in them?!Â
> 
> Dust, Trick, Liar, and Mugshot definitely seem off. Also, Trick looks like someone smudged it! No finger print, so assuming it was QA pushing it into place...


 A lot of beauty products are filled by weight, so that could cause the fill levels to look uneven, depending on the weight of different pigments and how densely they're packed.


----------



## robynelizabeth (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm dark blonde, NC15/light foundation, and have hazel eyes. I would suggest the original Naked, I use most of the colours regularly and the darker ones are perfect for nights out! I've gotten LOTS of use out of my Naked palette.


----------



## chladnis (Dec 10, 2013)

I just got my Naked 3 and am in love with the colors. I don't usually run out and buy stuff when it comes out, but I had to have this. The colors are perfect for my skin tone. I am very light skinned (pale pale pale) with brown hair and blues eyes. Definitly can't wait to play around with it more!


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm NC5 (yes, 5) with natural red hair and hazel eyes that are more green than brown. I use Naked 1 and I really enjoy the colours. But I get more use out of my more pink-based palettes, that's why I thought Naked 3 would be perfect for me. It should arrive from the post office tomorrow. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 10, 2013)

I got my Naked 3 palette and my Blitz bag in the mail today.  I put it in my husband's office, unopened, so he can wrap it for Christmas.  It's two rooms away from me and I want it noooow.


----------



## singerchick (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine came in, and trick is crooked. It's not broken, and everything else is fine, but it's still a little irksome. That said, the colors are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 10, 2013)

So I decided to do a little experiment today and have another go at the palette, because you know, I'm obsessive like that, and I wanted better pics for my blog post. I decided to swatch the colours again with a different brush cause I've found that can sometimes make a difference. Instead of the brush that came with it, I used my trusty BH Cosmetics flat brush and it worked way better at picking up the shadows. That being said, most of these swatches are at least four swipes of the brush to build up the colours, particularly the matte shades. I think that I've realised what the difference is too. The matte shades are seriously lost on me, I mean no way, no how are they gonna show up. The shimmer shades show up much better, usually with only two swipes, except for Dust, which is basically, dust. Am I going to keep the palette? Still no because I'm just not wowed by it, it's just nothing spectacular about it as far as I'm concerned. Truly happy for all the ladies that love their palettes, but to me it's just ok. The first is natural light indoors, the second is with flash.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wanting to get a Naked palette for Christmas... if you were me, which one would you pick? Which is your personal favorite and why?

As you might be able to see in my picture, I have light brown/dark blonde hair, brown eyes, and light skin. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to say: I have dark under eye circles, fyi.
I think the first Naked is a little too dark for pale skinned ladies, unless you like your eyeshadow on the dark side. There are great colors in it, and some of them are light, but most of them are medium to dark. Naked 2 has a bit more variety. I love Naked 3 best, because the rosey colors look best on me, and I need my colors to be mostly light and mid-tones, with only a few darks. It really bothers me to be hitting pan in three shadows, and barely touching the rest, in a palette. I also like that it is almost entirely glitter-free. I can't pull off the glitter, usually. It gets all over my face, and makes me look like I have been up all night partying.

I put the light colors all over the lid, and use a medium for the crease. I only use the darker colors a little bit. I talked to a sales person at Ulta once, who had pretty medium tanned skin. She loved original Naked best, and a color she pointed out as her go-to lid color, was a color that is too dark for me to use as a crease color. lol But it seems to be popular with a lot of people.

If you wear pinks well, then go Naked 3! If you'd rather have a variety, I'd say, Naked 2. Just my two cents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the first Naked is a little too dark for pale skinned ladies, unless you like your eyeshadow on the dark side. There are great colors in it, and some of them are light, but most of them are medium to dark. Naked 2 has a bit more variety. I love Naked 3 best, because the rosey colors look best on me, and I need my colors to be mostly light and mid-tones, with only a few darks. It really bothers me to be hitting pan in three shadows, and barely touching the rest, in a palette. I also like that it is almost entirely glitter-free. I can't pull off the glitter, usually. It gets all over my face, and makes me look like I have been up all night partying.

I put the light colors all over the lid, and use a medium for the crease. I only use the darker colors a little bit. I talked to a sales person at Ulta once, who had pretty medium tanned skin. She loved original Naked best, and a color she pointed out as her go-to lid color, was a color that is too dark for me to use as a crease color. lol But it seems to be popular with a lot of people.

If you wear pinks well, then go Naked 3! If you'd rather have a variety, I'd say, Naked 2. Just my two cents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you for your ideas! I have been swaying more toward Naked 3 today. I realized that I would get more use out of lighter shades, and I have a soft spot for rose gold.


----------



## Shaina (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Naked 3 palette and my Blitz bag in the mail today.  I put it in my husband's office, unopened, so he can wrap it for Christmas.  It's two rooms away from me and I want it noooow.

 
You have more willpower than I do, mine came today and I totally opened it and played with it even though technically its a Christmas present.

I love it and its so much better in person. I was a little worried what with all the loose pan issues but mine are all ok.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shaina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You have more willpower than I do, mine came today and I totally opened it and played with it even though technically its a Christmas present.

I love it and its so much better in person. I was a little worried what with all the loose pan issues but mine are all ok.

I almost checked it to make sure everything was kosher, but I didn't at the last second.  My willpower spawns from the guilt I feel over purchasing so many goodies this Advent season!  AAH!  I'm glad you love yours.


----------



## PetitLapin21 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm playing with my Naked 3 palette and so far, I like it! I didn't think I'd like it at first because pinks don't always fare well on my yellow undertone, but with the brown, bronze and taupe shades in the palette it works!

I have one gripe that I hope someone can help me with:

One of the shades (I think) was pressed too firmly! I can't really pick up any color without scraping the brush on there. It's a bummer because Burnout looks so pretty, but I know I've seen one or two reviews where people had a similar issue with Trick in their palettes. Anybody have any hints on what'll help soften it up? All the other colors are buttery and smooth...

Aside from that, my heart's still aflutter. Lol.


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PetitLapin21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm playing with my Naked 3 palette and so far, I like it! I didn't think I'd like it at first because pinks don't always fare well on my yellow undertone, but with the brown, bronze and taupe shades in the palette it works!

I have one gripe that I hope someone can help me with:

One of the shades (I think) was pressed too firmly! I can't really pick up any color without scraping the brush on there. It's a bummer because Burnout looks so pretty, but I know I've seen one or two reviews where people had a similar issue with Trick in their palettes. Anybody have any hints on what'll help soften it up? All the other colors are buttery and smooth...

Aside from that, my heart's still aflutter. Lol.
The only way to really soften it really is to break it up a little.  You can VERY gently run a clean pin or needle over the top of it but then it will become a little more like a loose powder and you will have to store it flat.... Why don't you email Urban Decay and ask them?  Most companies love to hear what is going on with their products and they may have some advice or send a new one etc...


----------



## PetitLapin21 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sumayyah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only way to really soften it really is to break it up a little.  You can VERY gently run a clean pin or needle over the top of it but then it will become a little more like a loose powder and you will have to store it flat.... Why don't you email Urban Decay and ask them?  Most companies love to hear what is going on with their products and they may have some advice or send a new one etc...
I'll shoot them an email and see if they have any recommendations. I'll keep you guys posted just in case someone else has a similar experience with one of their UD shadows.

Thanks!


----------



## liabear (Dec 11, 2013)

Does anyone know when Naked 3 is supposed to launch in-store at Sephora?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know when Naked 3 is supposed to launch in-store at Sephora?

@liabear - today.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think someone wanted N3 vs. Unzipped vs. Nude Tude comparisons?





I apologize for the quality and lighting -- I'll grab my DSLR after work.

The maybe-close ones might be N3 Dust vs. NT Stand-offish, but Dust is quite a bit pinker, and Maybe N3 Nooner vs. Unzipped Unconditional. If you want any specific comparisons, LMK and I can do swatches, but I think N3 is sufficiently different from Unzipped and NT, just as they are from each other.

On the other hand, I need no more neutral palettes. The fact that the three nude palettes I got were all questionably close to each other probably says something about my taste in nudes XD
Thanks!  I have Unzipped and I think I was looking for a reason to skip Naked 3 without lusting after it.  I had Nude Tude, which is great, but I gave it away since there is no way I am going through all of my "nude/naked" shadows before they get too old.  I am trying to apply that same willpower and logic to Naked 3.  I know Naked 3 and Unzipped are in no way close to being dupes, but I figure that, since they have the same sort of pink/gold vibe, I could do without another palette.


----------



## liabear (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@liabear - today.
Oh cool, thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethesda1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  I have Unzipped and I think I was looking for a reason to skip Naked 3 without lusting after it.  I had Nude Tude, which is great, but I gave it away since there is no way I am going through all of my "nude/naked" shadows before they get too old.  I am trying to apply that same willpower and logic to Naked 3.  I know Naked 3 and Unzipped are in no way close to being dupes, but I figure that, since they have the same sort of pink/gold vibe, I could do without another palette.
Yeah, I kind of wish I didn't get Nude Tude, but it was a good learning lesson and I'm happy to have it. The major problem with NT is that most of it is so overwhelmingly dark and I don't need that many darks if I'm truly going for a nude look. Between Unzipped and N3, I'd still get Unzipped. It feels a lot better balanced -- especially after some ladies swatched it here, N3 does seem kind of on the lighter end.

I'm happy to be having all 3, but when it comes to rebuying, I'll probably only grab unzipped. Not that it means I can't enjoy all of them for now.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my Naked 3 today and so far it looks gorgeous on my skintone! I'm a NC20 in MAC, 22 Beige Rose in CHANEL, 105 Perfect Ginger in Givenchy, and 3.5 in YSL.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got an email from Sephora and it states NAKED3 will be in store TOMORROW (December 12). I could have sworn when they first launched it on their site last Friday it was stated it'd be in stores on the 11th.


----------



## JaneSays (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email from Sephora and it states NAKED3 will be in store TOMORROW (December 12). I could have sworn when they first launched it on their site last Friday it was stated it'd be in stores on the 11th.
I know it is in select stores today.  My local SinJCP is having a launch party tonight at 9:01.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2013)

> I just got an email from Sephora and it states NAKED3 will be in store TOMORROW (December 12). I could have sworn when they first launched it on their site last Friday it was stated it'd be in stores on the 11th.





> I just got an email from Sephora and it states NAKED3 will be in store TOMORROW (December 12). I could have sworn when they first launched it on their site last Friday it was stated it'd be in stores on the 11th.


 Many of them are going to start selling it a few hours before they close tonight. Sneaky sneaky!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2013)

Wth??? No idea how I quoted you twice, lol


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone here who has tried the Naked 3 palette also tried the LORAC Unzipped palette? I was playing with my Unzipped palette today and I feel like a lot of the colors in it swatch similarly to the swatch photos I have seen of Naked 3.  Help! Lol, I am trying to decide if I want to get it or not and a major deciding factor is whether or not I already have similar shades.


----------



## bowskt (Dec 11, 2013)

My local sephora had people lining up in store at 8:30 pm and I had mine paid for and in hand at 9:05  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Naked 3 palette and my Blitz bag in the mail today.  I put it in my husband's office, unopened, so he can wrap it for Christmas.  It's two rooms away from me and I want it noooow. 
I'm in the same boat...but I've had mine sitting in the house since before Thanksgiving!  I bought 2...one for me and one for my teen daughter for Christmas (which means I have to wait to get mine as a Christmas present too.  I did open ours though...I wanted to make sure they were both undamaged.  I wouldn't want my daughter to excitedly open hers up Christmas morning only to find it busted up or defective.  They were both ok.  Phew!  I repacked them and haven't touched them since, but its sooooo hard! lol


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, Sephora.com now lists Naked 3 as 'permanently out of stock'. Hmmm, wonder what that really means? I doubt it's really permanent.

I am excited I got mine while they still had them, considering I wanted to wait until January! And I receive my palette tomorrow after work, YAY!!!!

Haha, I know I'm going to be afraid to start playing, so I might have to stop by Ulta and do some swatching on the tester there. Mwahhhahaa!!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 11, 2013)

> I think the first Naked is a little too dark for pale skinned ladies, unless you like your eyeshadow on the dark side. There are great colors in it, and some of them are light, but most of them are medium to dark. Naked 2 has a bit more variety. I love Naked 3 best, because the rosey colors look best on me, and I need my colors to be mostly light and mid-tones, with only a few darks. It really bothers me to be hitting pan in three shadows, and barely touching the rest, in a palette. I also like that it is almost entirely glitter-free. I can't pull off the glitter, usually. It gets all over my face, and makes me look like I have been up all night partying. I put the light colors all over the lid, and use a medium for the crease. I only use the darker colors a little bit. I talked to a sales person at Ulta once, who had pretty medium tanned skin. She loved original Naked best, and a color she pointed out as her go-to lid color, was a color that is too dark for me to use as a crease color. lol But it seems to be popular with a lot of people. If you wear pinks well, then go Naked 3! If you'd rather have a variety, I'd say, Naked 2. Just my two cents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Very helpful! I don't own any Naked palettes, but I have been pondering where to start. Thank you!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been playing with my Naked 3 today and noticed something off. For those who also have N3, does Dust feel a bit...chunky to you? Like MAC Pigment kind of chunky. And that it doesn't apply evenly or stick very well.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 12, 2013)

> I've been playing with my Naked 3 today and noticed something off. For those who also have N3, does Dust feel a bit...chunky to you? Like MAC Pigment kind of chunky. And that it doesn't apply evenly or stick very well.


 Mine still hasn't arrived. Le cry! But I have read on several blogs that people are experiencing that with Dust. Seems UD really rushed this palette, actually.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine still hasn't arrived. Le cry! But I have read on several blogs that people are experiencing that with Dust. Seems UD really rushed this palette, actually.
I see. I'm not the only one. The other colors are very nice and I love each one, but Dust is just bad.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in the same boat...but I've had mine sitting in the house since before Thanksgiving!Â  I bought 2...one for me and one for my teen daughter for Christmas (which means I have to wait toÂ get mine as a Christmas present too. Â I did open ours though...I wanted to make sure they were both undamaged. Â I wouldn't want my daughter to excitedly open hers up Christmas morning only to find it busted up or defective. Â They were both ok. Â Phew! Â I repacked them and haven't touched them since, but its sooooo hard! lol


Don't tempt me!  Good job waiting so long!


----------



## Jaly (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, Sephora.com now lists Naked 3 as 'permanently out of stock'. Hmmm, wonder what that really means? I doubt it's really permanent.

I am excited I got mine while they still had them, considering I wanted to wait until January! And I receive my palette tomorrow after work, YAY!!!!

Haha, I know I'm going to be afraid to start playing, so I might have to stop by Ulta and do some swatching on the tester there. Mwahhhahaa!!!

that's interesting.... i went to my local sephora today to check out the scene as they have UD makeup artists there...   cookies and drinks...  with the purchase of Naked 3 you also get a UD nail polish as a gift.....   I got the color "Vice"....  

that particular sephora, SF Union St..   was EMPTY...   with LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of Naked 3 stacked all over the stands...  yet including me and my husband i saw only 3 other customers....

if anyone live in SF and want to get Naked 3 I'd say try calling the sephora on Union St.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 12, 2013)

> I've been playing with my Naked 3 today and noticed something off. For those who also have N3, does Dust feel a bit...chunky to you? Like MAC Pigment kind of chunky. And that it doesn't apply evenly or stick very well.


 This. So I went into Sephora last night, and tested the naked3 there and the colours are nothing like what were in my palette. These were buttery and great, dust did not actually turn to dust in the Sephora palette. The colours were much easier to use and the palette looked much better put together, not like some knockoff like mine did. I was so mad I almost screamed. Instead I went and got an OCC Black Metal Dahlia and that definitely made me feel like a winner lol.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been playing with my Naked 3 today and noticed something off. For those who also have N3, does Dust feel a bit...chunky to you? Like MAC Pigment kind of chunky. And that it doesn't apply evenly or stick very well.

Every review I've read says Dust is a dud.

Ulta took their time shipping mine, looks like I won't get it until Friday at the earliest. There's a store two miles away, I'm thinking of being late to work and heading down there.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine still hasn't arrived. Le cry! But I have read on several blogs that people are experiencing that with Dust. Seems UD really rushed this palette, actually.
Dust is very very sheer and kind of has a fluffy texture. I really like it, because I can put it over a matte color, or a satin, and make it shimmery. I like being able to make just part of my eyelid shimmer, and all the same color, but different finishes, if that makes sense. I've also liked using it over the Sin primer sample that came with the palette. But, I wouldn't just wear it by itself, and it does fluff around when I am using it. Thankfully it is pretty subtle, so it's not like when Sidecar rains glitter all over my face.

A little OT, by Sidecar is the biggest Naked tragedy, IMO, because if it didn't have the glitter, it would be a HG color for me. Not even a stiff brush, trying to knock off the glitter, waiting ten minutes and wiping my face, seems to cure the glitter fallout phenomenon. Hours later, it is still raining glitter. My friend told me that the glitter made me look tired.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Liar is the apology for Sidecar. Same value, same finish, slightly pinker tone.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This. So I went into Sephora last night, and tested the naked3 there and the colours are nothing like what were in my palette. These were buttery and great, dust did not actually turn to dust in the Sephora palette. The colours were much easier to use and the palette looked much better put together, not like some knockoff like mine did. I was so mad I almost screamed. Instead I went and got an OCC Black Metal Dahlia and that definitely made me feel like a winner lol.
That sucks! It does explain why I love mine so much, and you hated yours so passionately. Sad, though.


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just went to Sephora this morning &amp; got 2 Naked 3 palettes using 2 $15 off.  One was mine &amp; one my daughter's.  The 2 from UD are being sent back...they were both unused (we're actually getting them for christmas).  I couldn't pass up saving $30 on the palettes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dust is very very sheer and kind of has a fluffy texture. I really like it, because I can put it over a matte color, or a satin, and make it shimmery. I like being able to make just part of my eyelid shimmer, and all the same color, but different finishes, if that makes sense. I've also liked using it over the Sin primer sample that came with the palette. But, I wouldn't just wear it by itself, and it does fluff around when I am using it. Thankfully it is pretty subtle, so it's not like when Sidecar rains glitter all over my face.

A little OT, by Sidecar is the biggest Naked tragedy, IMO, because if it didn't have the glitter, it would be a HG color for me. Not even a stiff brush, trying to knock off the glitter, waiting ten minutes and wiping my face, seems to cure the glitter fallout phenomenon. Hours later, it is still raining glitter. My friend told me that the glitter made me look tired.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Liar is the apology for Sidecar. Same value, same finish, slightly pinker tone.

That sucks! It does explain why I love mine so much, and you hated yours so passionately. Sad, though.

Sidecar is the first color I hit pan on in naked, and liar or mugshot will prob be first in N3. I don't notice glitter around my eyes but I love the color of sidecar so much, I probably wouldn't care.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 12, 2013)

Played with N3 todayyy, I lurve it! Yes, I had glitter on my face and used a zillion of the colors but I can't wait to try out more. Sidebar, Blackheart is far darker than I expected with one swipe of the pan. Holy panda eyes until I covered it haha.


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This. So I went into Sephora last night, and tested the naked3 there and the colours are nothing like what were in my palette. These were buttery and great, dust did not actually turn to dust in the Sephora palette. The colours were much easier to use and the palette looked much better put together, not like some knockoff like mine did. I was so mad I almost screamed. Instead I went and got an OCC Black Metal Dahlia and that definitely made me feel like a winner lol.


This makes me happy that I bought mine at Sephora and am sending the UD one's back.  That and the `$30 I saved.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 12, 2013)

I bought mine from Sephora online. I was so excited to get it! Then I opened it and saw that there were two pans of "nooner". One was in place of "liar". So bummed. I asked if I could exchange it and instead they just gave me a refund. Well, ok, but now If I want the complete palette I have to buy another one because it seems that "liar" is not available as a single. Lame. I don't really want two of the palettes.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 12, 2013)

> I bought mine from Sephora online. I was so excited to get it! Then I opened it and saw that there were two pans of "nooner". One was in place of "liar". So bummed. I asked if I could exchange it and instead they just gave me a refund. Well, ok, but now If I want the complete palette I have to buy another one because it seems that "liar" is not available as a single. Lame. I don't really want two of the palettes.Â


 Maybe you could exchange it at a physical Sephora store? Or pick up another and give the defective one to someone you know who wouldn't mind two of that colour.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe you could exchange it at a physical Sephora store? Or pick up another and give the defective one to someone you know who wouldn't mind two of that colour.
I'm going to see if they have it in my nearest store tomorrow. They already refunded me, so I can't exchange. You are right, my niece would probably love this, even with the dupe.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm so torn about whether or not I'm going to purchase this palette.  I have Naked and Naked Basics.  And I just bought the Laura Mercier 2013 Artist palette which is all pinks, purples, and browns. I went to my Sephora to swatch all the colors.  I'm in love with all the darker shades and the matte shades.  I'm just not sure I loooooove the lighter shades.  And I've still got my $20 VIB card.  What to do, what to do....


----------



## Jaly (Dec 12, 2013)

> I'm so torn about whether or not I'm going to purchase this palette. Â I have Naked and Naked Basics. Â And I just bought the Laura Mercier 2013Â Artist palette which is all pinks, purples, and browns. I went to my Sephora to swatch all the colors. Â I'm in love with all the darker shades and the matte shades. Â I'm just not sure I looooooveÂ the lighter shades. Â And I've still got my $20 VIB card. Â What to do, what to do....Â


 I got naked 3 and the Laura mercier 2013 artist palette and after using the LM it's a return back to sephora sadly. The LM just takes so much work for the colors to show on my eyes; the lights r not light enough to show on my Asian skin the darks r way too dark. the only color that I liked was African violet yet even that color is too muted/muddy on my skin.... I am saving naked 3 for Xmas I had the makeup artist put it on my eyes it's so purty!!! I think naked 3 will work out better


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought mine from Sephora online. I was so excited to get it! Then I opened it and saw that there were two pans of "nooner". One was in place of "liar". So bummed. I asked if I could exchange it and instead they just gave me a refund. Well, ok, but now If I want the complete palette I have to buy another one because it seems that "liar" is not available as a single. Lame. I don't really want two of the palettes. 
You have to get Liar. It is the best color.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have to get Liar. It is the best color.
I'm going to have to find a dupe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I decided to do a little experiment today and have another go at the palette, because you know, I'm obsessive like that, and I wanted better pics for my blog post. I decided to swatch the colours again with a different brush cause I've found that can sometimes make a difference. Instead of the brush that came with it, I used my trusty BH Cosmetics flat brush and it worked way better at picking up the shadows. That being said, most of these swatches are at least four swipes of the brush to build up the colours, particularly the matte shades. I think that I've realised what the difference is too. The matte shades are seriously lost on me, I mean no way, no how are they gonna show up. The shimmer shades show up much better, usually with only two swipes, except for Dust, which is basically, dust. Am I going to keep the palette? Still no because I'm just not wowed by it, it's just nothing spectacular about it as far as I'm concerned. Truly happy for all the ladies that love their palettes, but to me it's just ok. The first is natural light indoors, the second is with flash.









 
That is SO GORGEOUS on your skin tone. I'm superrr pale, but I love this palette! especially Blackheart, I thought it would be like a blackish shade I would never use, then I get it and it looks like purple glitter...so far I've only used it as liner on the top lid, since I don't normally do dark shades.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 13, 2013)

[@]Lorenk[/@] Thanks love! I much prefer my vice 2 palette though. Honestly, Blackheart is the only colour in the palette that I really and truly love, but, I have pretty much the same shade in a Mac colour named Beauty Marked, so...


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 13, 2013)

> You have to get Liar. It is the best color.





> You have to get Liar. It is the best color.


 I just used Liar for the first time and was just coming here to post what an amazing color it is. Really pleased with the palette so far


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 13, 2013)

I've seen a few of you mention this, but I'll admit I haven't read all of the pages in this thread.

It's good to know that I'm not the only one who think some of the colors are sort of "flaky" and "dusty."

Do you think we just got defective products, or are all the Naked 3 palettes like this?  I have used the Naked 1 palette for a long time and haven't had this problem.  I've experienced fallout with sidecar (like everyone), but it at least didn't have the weird consistency of these new colors.


----------



## saku (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitz91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've seen a few of you mention this, but I'll admit I haven't read all of the pages in this thread.

It's good to know that I'm not the only one who think some of the colors are sort of "flaky" and "dusty."

Do you think we just got defective products, or are all the Naked 3 palettes like this?  I have used the Naked 1 palette for a long time and haven't had this problem.  I've experienced fallout with sidecar (like everyone), but it at least didn't have the weird consistency of these new colors.

i don't think it's defective. it's not uncommon for UD to have some duds in their palettes.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 13, 2013)

I got mine last night! It is so much smaller than I expected (it's my first Naked palette, and even though I've seen them physically in stores, it just blew my mind with tininess!)

I haven't played with it yet, but I was pleasantly surprised that the UDPP samples were much larger than I expected. They'll last nicely when transferred to some clean contact lense cases.

I also received a Sephora 'most loved scents' card, and two of the 4 scents were not even on the back. WTF. But it was a nice little addition.

Almost scared to dip into my N3 palette! I don't want it to be one of the chalky duds everyone is talking about!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2013)

Heading to my SiJCP this morning to see if they have any left in stock.


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a N3 palette where some of the lighter colors _aren't_ chalky?  I'm thinking about exchanging and trying my luck with a different N3.  However, if they're all like this, that would be pointless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 13, 2013)

> Does anyone have a N3 palette where some of the lighter colorsÂ _aren't_Â chalky? Â I'm thinking about exchanging and trying my luck with a different N3. Â However, if they're all like this, that would be pointless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did you get yours from Sephora? Cause the two I got from UD were chalky, but the ones I tested in Sephora weren't. I think most people have at least one or two colours that were chalky.


----------



## Glitz91 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you get yours from Sephora? Cause the two I got from UD were chalky, but the ones I tested in Sephora weren't. I think most people have at least one or two colours that were chalky.

Yup!   I ordered online from Sephora.  I will go to the store and at least see what they have...  if I notice theirs being different, I will exchange.  Thanks!


----------



## saku (Dec 13, 2013)

i just want to note that testers can sometimes seem different in texture, especially in eyeshadows.. in my experience, something would swatch beautifully but apply horribly, etc..or when i take it home and play with a new palette, it seems different sometimes somehow.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 13, 2013)

> i just want to note that testers can sometimes seem different in texture, especially in eyeshadows.. in my experience, something would swatch beautifully but apply horribly, etc..or when i take it home and play with a new palette, it seems different sometimes somehow.


 Yeah, I was thinking about since I've had the same experience, and it's not like you can open them and play with the colours in store and then say ok, now I'm gonna buy this, lol. I feel like it's almost a bait and switch, like they make the testers so much more appealing than the actual products.


----------



## saku (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I was thinking about since I've had the same experience, and it's not like you can open them and play with the colours in store and then say ok, now I'm gonna buy this, lol. I feel like it's almost a bait and switch, like they make the testers so much more appealing than the actual products.
i don't think the testers are any different from the actual product. i guess what i'm saying is a new/fresh product versus a 'used/abused' tester can seem different.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I was thinking about since I've had the same experience, and it's not like you can open them and play with the colours in store and then say ok, now I'm gonna buy this, lol. I feel like it's almost a bait and switch, like they make the testers so much more appealing than the actual products.
i don't think the testers are any different from the actual product. i guess what i'm saying is a new/fresh product versus a 'used/abused' tester can seem different. 


Testers are the same products. In some cases the testers are returned items that the store either has to destroy or they decide to put out as a tester.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Very helpful! I don't own any Naked palettes, but I have been pondering where to start. Thank you!
I would recommend Naked 2.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my Naked 3 today for free using my ulta points. Can't wait to play with it. So far the colors look really pretty.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my Naked 3 today for free using my ulta points. Can't wait to play with it. So far the colors look really pretty.
Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree about the testers just having been used a little bit, can make them seem different. I'm not totally sure what it means when some of you are describing an eyeshadow as "chalky." My UD Nakeds all kick up a little dust when I swipe my brushes against their shadows, which is why I try to remember to pat them, instead. Is that what you mean? I don't mind it, because they are still more pigmented and easier to work with, than most of my Mac.

It's possible that the new eye shadows do it at first, and then are more "buttery" after they've been used a little while. I dunno.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 14, 2013)

Read the last few pages and didn't see anyone else post about it yet. Got mine this morning (ordered online via Sephora) and it reeks like something is spoiled. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## liabear (Dec 14, 2013)

Does Sephora have a policy against holding popular items? I called to ask if they still had it and when the SA told me yes I asked if they would put one on hold for me (I'm about to head out to work, I was going to stop by there after but I don't want to make the 20 minute trip in the snow if it isn't there) and the sales associate told me they couldn't put it on hold and she hung up on me mid-reply (I mean, all I was going to say was "okay, thank you anyway" but...)

I've put other fast-selling items (like the Ariel palette) on hold before at the same location. What gives?


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liabear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does Sephora have a policy against holding popular items? I called to ask if they still had it and when the SA told me yes I asked if they would put one on hold for me (I'm about to head out to work, I was going to stop by there after but I don't want to make the 20 minute trip in the snow if it isn't there) and the sales associate told me they couldn't put it on hold and she hung up on me mid-reply (I mean, all I was going to say was "okay, thank you anyway" but...)

I've put other fast-selling items (like the Ariel palette) on hold before at the same location. What gives?
Whoa, RUDE! Ulta had no problem holding something for me in-store, but I've never tried at Sephora stores before. I wonder if that's not just a particular manager.... I'll bet they had some people hold it and then when others came in to buy had issues or something.

@lilyelement I got mine from Sephora.com and it didn't smell like anything in particular. I didn't put it up to my nose, but I didn't notice anything either.

So, at Sephora.com they're still sold out, but my local Ulta has plenty in stock. Hahah, they have 3, count 'em THREE, testers open. Weird, huh? Or do they normally do that when new, big releases are out? I played so hard with them yesterday- I swatched all 3 N palettes on one arm to see which looked best with my coloring (fair skin with pinkish, cool undertones) and the SA told me she thought N3 looked best, then N1 and N2 was the worst. I was surprised to see that N1 did work well with my coloring, because I thought that was best for warmer-toned people. But cool! Hope I don't try to buy it now, though!

Anyway, I do have my N3 palette, but I'm too much of a scared cat OCD to start playing with it. Like, literally I haven't even dipped into it yet with a brush or my finger or anything. I am WEIRD about this palette, I've noticed. I keep watching reviews and tutorials on it and staring at mine while they talk. And then last night instead of reading in bed, I literally got my palette out and started staring at it and the colors, and flashing them this way and that under my bedside lamp to see them shimmer. Can anyone say 'Gollum'? Hahaha! "My precious!" PLEASE tell me I'm not the only one doing this???? For the sake of my sanity!

I love it but haven't even used it on my eyes yet. To be fair, I have the type of eyes that really look best with minimal eye shadow, just lots of under-eye concealer and mascara, and defined brows. My eyes are .... hard to explain. Slightly hooded, slightly protruding, and down-turned. Hard to work a cat-eye, hard to do anything much with eyeshadow. I may need someone here to help me! I might have to post a photo of my eyes and see if anyone has any tips on where to apply eyeshadow. Would that be taboo and annoying?


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa, RUDE! Ulta had no problem holding something for me in-store, but I've never tried at Sephora stores before. I wonder if that's not just a particular manager.... I'll bet they had some people hold it and then when others came in to buy had issues or something.

@lilyelement I got mine from Sephora.com and it didn't smell like anything in particular. I didn't put it up to my nose, but I didn't notice anything either.

So, at Sephora.com they're still sold out, but my local Ulta has plenty in stock. Hahah, they have 3, count 'em THREE, testers open. Weird, huh? Or do they normally do that when new, big releases are out? I played so hard with them yesterday- I swatched all 3 N palettes on one arm to see which looked best with my coloring (fair skin with pinkish, cool undertones) and the SA told me she thought N3 looked best, then N1 and N2 was the worst. I was surprised to see that N1 did work well with my coloring, because I thought that was best for warmer-toned people. But cool! Hope I don't try to buy it now, though!

Anyway, I do have my N3 palette, but I'm too much of a scared cat OCD to start playing with it. Like, literally I haven't even dipped into it yet with a brush or my finger or anything. I am WEIRD about this palette, I've noticed. I keep watching reviews and tutorials on it and staring at mine while they talk. And then last night instead of reading in bed, I literally got my palette out and started staring at it and the colors, and flashing them this way and that under my bedside lamp to see them shimmer. Can anyone say 'Gollum'? Hahaha! "My precious!" PLEASE tell me I'm not the only one doing this???? For the sake of my sanity!

I love it but haven't even used it on my eyes yet. To be fair, I have the type of eyes that really look best with minimal eye shadow, just lots of under-eye concealer and mascara, and defined brows. My eyes are .... hard to explain. Slightly hooded, slightly protruding, and down-turned. Hard to work a cat-eye, hard to do anything much with eyeshadow. I may need someone here to help me! I might have to post a photo of my eyes and see if anyone has any tips on where to apply eyeshadow. Would that be taboo and annoying?
I was at my local ULTA on Friday and they must have had at least a dozen N3 palettes in stock.  The woman working that section of the store was very nice and helpful.  I've called my ULTA before just to check something was in stock, and they offered to hold it for me, without my asking.  I love my local ULTA!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 16, 2013)

> Does Sephora have a policy against holding popular items? I called to ask if they still had it and when the SA told me yes I asked if theyÂ would put oneÂ on hold for me (I'm about to head out to work, I was going to stop by there after but I don't want to make the 20 minute trip in the snow if it isn't there) and the sales associate told me they couldn't put it on hold and she hung up on me mid-reply (I mean, all I was going to say was "okay, thank you anyway" but...) I've put other fast-selling items (like the Ariel palette)Â on hold before at the same location. What gives?


 I've never had any Sephora say no to holding something for me. I've even called before the launch of a product to request that they hold something for me with no problem. Sephora, like Starbucks, has a "we don't say no to customers" policy if they can at all help it. Maybe she was frazzled with all the pre-holiday madness and took it out on you?


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 16, 2013)

> Does Sephora have a policy against holding popular items? I called to ask if they still had it and when the SA told me yes I asked if theyÂ would put oneÂ on hold for me (I'm about to head out to work, I was going to stop by there after but I don't want to make the 20 minute trip in the snow if it isn't there) and the sales associate told me they couldn't put it on hold and she hung up on me mid-reply (I mean, all I was going to say was "okay, thank you anyway" but...) I've put other fast-selling items (like the Ariel palette)Â on hold before at the same location. What gives?


 Its possible because its the holiday season. I worked at target and my store had a no holds policy from Thanksgiving to Christmas.


----------



## SHYLAMOMA (Dec 16, 2013)

I sincerely don't see all the hype about this naked 3 palette!!! Can someone please tell me what is so special? I have a good friend who is a UD Pro Artist and she gives me loads of makeup but I am just not sold sorryâ€¦ In any event I am not saying that it is bad but I don't see what is so spectacular about these eyeshadows!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2013)

I got one! I had been planning on waiting until January, but $20 coupon + $100 gift card from work = purchased! And why it hit my gotta-have spot: all of those shimmery pinks. I get more compliments when I wear pink than pretty much all other colors combined. It doesn't really matter what shade. Shimmery petal pink blush, matte hot pink lipstick, glittery fuchsia eyeshadow, rose gold nail polish? All hits. I had zero interest in this palette because I do not like neutrals at all -- and then I found out that this was all pink, and it was all over. Also, that last color in my list is key here: Rose gold is the It Metallic right now. I had a rose gold stila foil shadow that looked amazing on me (according to everyone I encountered when I wore it), but I was allergic to it. For the exact same price I paid for that one shadow (which I returned because SO MUCH ITCHING), I got this entire palette.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Dec 17, 2013)

My post office is holding my palette hostage.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 18, 2013)

To the person who said their palette smelled bad..... I didn't notice that until I went in and sniffed the shadows after reading your comment. and now I do notice an odd smell. I mean, it smells chemically, not like it's gone bad or anything. I don't notice it until I put my nose very close and take a whiff! Hahh, so I guess that's good.

Also, to anyone new to N palettes, be careful about bending the mirror back like you see some beauty gurus do on youtube- it won't stand up on it's own anymore. GRRR! If I had known that I wouldn't have done it last night. It's freaking annoying, now I have to prop the mirror up on something. It would be really nice to get a warning about that when people show themselves bending the mirror back all the way. One of the things I really liked about this palette was that the mirror stood up by itself. Now that's completely ruined. I thought since they were beauty gurus they were doing something that wouldn't totally render the mirror useless. EUGHHHHHHH!!!!






Maybe I should sell mine and buy a new one. Or return it. I haven't used it yet... I'm too OCD about messing up the pretty pressed pattern on the shadows. I need to go back to Ulta and swatch it on my arm over and over and get some photos.

Ok can someone explain this weird phenomenon?

I keep hearing that the Ns are good for these types of skin:

N1: warm-toned skin

N2: cool-toned skin

N3: neutral and cool-toned skin

And yet, on me (a fair-skinned with pink undertones cool-toned skin person) the N3 looked best (to be expected, I guess?) followed by N1, and N3 looked WORST on me. How is this possible? It doesn't make a lick of sense... unless I'm more neutral than cool-toned? But I seriously doubt that, I think I'm cool-toned all the way.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My post office is holding my palette hostage.
Oh my gosh, why? I hope you can pick it up! Did they put a slip in your mailbox that makes you actually show up to get it? That's annoying!


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't buy the "this palette is best for whatever tone and skin colour" thing. I'm neutral, super pale, and the N1 is fine for me. N2 looks gray and I never had interest in it. I only bought N3 because it's pink based. Pinks look best on me.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Dec 18, 2013)

The skin tone thing is a myth. I am a cool toned skin person but Naked palette looks amazing one me.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't buy the "this palette is best for whatever tone and skin colour" thing. I'm neutral, super pale, and the N1 is fine for me. N2 looks gray and I never had interest in it.

I only bought N3 because it's pink based. Pinks look best on me.

I agree.  I have had N1 for a while, just got N3 and I think I'm going to get N2 eventually.  I'm neutral with yellow undertones, I have light-medium skin, brown hair and blue eyes and I have found that when I play with these palettes I can find some combination to get the colors to work for me more often than not.  Of course there have been a few dud looks but overall these shadows are far and away better than any other brand I've tried.  I wear eyeshadow almost every single day and I'd so much rather have these palettes than pay for single shadows.  Buck and Smog are the only UD shadows I have bought in singles because I can carry them more easily to travel.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2013)

With the comments about it smelling bad I decided to check mine. There is indeed an odd chemical smell possibly due to the glue used to glue the pans to the palette.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2013)

Got mine yesterday - shipping took forever! I love it! I'm a pale skinned redhead with hazel eyes, and I love all the colors. Today I'm wearing Buzz on the lid, Nooner in the crease blended up with Limit. Strange as highlight and Darkside to deepen crease and along the lower lashline. Something about these colors makes my hazel eyes look green.  

I've been sniffing my palette, I don't smell anything.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I've been sniffing my palette, I don't smell anything.
This made me LOL.  Some one has us all sniffing eye shadow!  It just struck me as funny, picturing a bunch of women all over the country in their bathrooms and bedrooms getting ready in the morning, grabbing their palette, bringing it up to their noses and sniffing.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This made me LOL.  Some one has us all sniffing eye shadow!  It just struck me as funny, picturing a bunch of women all over the country in their bathrooms and bedrooms getting ready in the morning, grabbing their palette, bringing it up to their noses and sniffing.  
Haha... I know. I felt funny doing it because I sniffed it several times just to be sure.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm glad someone else mentioned it, I first noticed mine smelled kind of off because I was using the mirror to apply and when the palette is close to your face I don't think you can even help but smell the shadows.  Mine kind of smells more like bad fruit maybe?  What does bad eyeshadow smell like?  I've since noticed that my naked basics smells the same but my Naked 2 does not.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 18, 2013)

Alright, now I'm going to have to smell all my UD palettes when I get home today.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't own it but could it be the glue holding the palette together. I have smelled glue that smells of spoiled fruit in the past. I need to get to the mail today or tomorrow but I have work to do. I want to see it in person!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 18, 2013)

So I've been sitting here smelling my palettes, N3 and N2 smell the same, but N1 smells different. My stila palettes definitely smelled super chemically but not like N2 and 3. I think it has to do with the glue to the palette too, since the palette is metal maybe? 

Both Vice palettes smell like N2 and 3. Roller girl palette smells like N1, Anniversary smells closer to N1. None of them smell strong enough that you can tell their is any scent at all until you get your nose all up in there. My conclusion based on also smelling palettes by Stila, Lorac, and Benefit, is that make up smells chemically. lol.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh lawd! Now y'all are gonna make me go smell my palettes, I can already see my nieces asking what I'm doing and trying to "help"


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Dec 19, 2013)

@eastofthesun My N3 palette was never able to stand on it own...the mirror keeps flopping over from the second I opened it so it might just be the way the N3 is constructed? It is pretty annoying since I always have to prop it up on something or hold the palette with one hand while attempting to do my makeup with the other. If others could let us know if they have this problem or if this is just a manufacturing glitch because if it is an error in manufacturing I will probably exchange it too so I can actually use that gigantic mirror which is a huge feature of the palette for me.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 19, 2013)

The whole mirror not standing up on its own thing, that happened to my UD Theodora Oz palette. I think it's the design.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 19, 2013)

ETA: Email from UD


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 20, 2013)

I got my palette in the mail yesterday. Someone from another group was so kind as to pick it up for me in California and send it all the way to New Orleans. I was able to use my Sephora 15.00 off coupon and I paid her to ship it to me (of course!) She wrapped it so nicely and securely and threw in some samples she got. One of the many Santas in this beautiful world! 

I opened it to check to make sure it was not damaged and then I wrapped it up and put it under the tree. I can't wait til Sunday night when I get to play with it! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Of course I have been excited since I first saw the colors&gt; i'm not one to jump on a bandwagon unless it is something I think is truly worth it. The rose colors are perfect for fair skin, ash blonde hair and blue eyes. Of copurse with neutrals, anyone can wear these tones. From the photos I love every color up to factory (and I don't care for factory-- too golden brown for me) and then I love the rest! 

Will you Dear Ladies please tell me which color is supposed to be "the dud" with all the glitter fall out? I'm bad at remembering names unless they somehow reflect or relate to the actual color i.e. rose pearl, crimson sun, snow violet. All these literal "urban decay" terms are so depressing but hilarious at times. Especially the double entendres!

xoxox

Jamie Joy


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my palette in the mail yesterday. Someone from another group was so kind as to pick it up for me in California and send it all the way to New Orleans. I was able to use my Sephora 15.00 off coupon and I paid her to ship it to me (of course!) She wrapped it so nicely and securely and threw in some samples she got. One of the many Santas in this beautiful world! 

I opened it to check to make sure it was not damaged and then I wrapped it up and put it under the tree. I can't wait til Sunday night when I get to play with it! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Of course I have been excited since I first saw the colors&gt; i'm not one to jump on a bandwagon unless it is something I think is truly worth it. The rose colors are perfect for fair skin, ash blonde hair and blue eyes. Of copurse with neutrals, anyone can wear these tones. From the photos I love every color up to factory (and I don't care for factory-- too golden brown for me) and then I love the rest! 

Will you Dear Ladies please tell me which color is supposed to be "the dud" with all the glitter fall out? I'm bad at remembering names unless they somehow reflect or relate to the actual color i.e. rose pearl, crimson sun, snow violet. All these literal "urban decay" terms are so depressing but hilarious at times. Especially the double entendres!

xoxox

Jamie Joy

"Dust" is supposed to be the dud!  I happen to love it patted on the center of the lid.  I always do my eye  makeup before my face, so fallout doesn't scare me when I have a primer!


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
"Dust" is supposed to be the dud!  I happen to love it patted on the center of the lid.  I always do my eye  makeup before my face, so fallout doesn't scare me when I have a primer!
Thanks for the quick response! That will be easy to remember-- dust may be dusty! heehee I'm still thrilled to work with these colors. If only the color factory was a medium to dark gray, this might be my absolute perfect palette for an every day look.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
My N3 palette was never able to stand on it own...the mirror keeps flopping over from the second I opened it so it might just be the way the N3 is constructed?

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The whole mirror not standing up on its own thing, that happened to my UD Theodora Oz palette. I think it's the design. 

I don't know, my N3 palette's mirror/lid stood up on its own at the perfect angle from the moment I opened it, but after I pulled the lid back down like the gurus did, it wouldn't ever stay up again. I wish I hadn't have done that. It was stupid of me, but I thought that the design was such that it would go back, since they all did it- I mean, maybe theirs never stood up and that's why the did it?

I don't know why I'm letting it irritate me so much!

Oh and, despite it's being back in stock at UD.com, it's still out of stock at Sephora.com. The weird thing is, when I check my order status it says, 'permanently out of stock' but on the main page for the N3 on Sephora, it just says 'out of stock- email when in stock'. Wonder why it say's 'permanently' on my order status page? I hope that's not true!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the quick response! That will be easy to remember-- dust may be dusty! heehee I'm still thrilled to work with these colors. If only the color factory was a medium to dark gray, this might be my absolute perfect palette for an every day look. 

Have you tried putting a gray base under Factory?  Maybelline's Color Tattoo in "Tough as Taupe" might do the trick.  I love the Naked palettes so much.  Overhyped?  Nah!


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you tried putting a gray base under Factory?  Maybelline's Color Tattoo in "Tough as Taupe" might do the trick.  I love the Naked palettes so much.  Overhyped?  Nah!
I haven't actually tried any of the colors yet as the palette is wrapped and under the tree. That was just my opinion after obsessively gazing at the pics online! hahahaaaa Thanks for the idea. I do have Tough as Taupe." It's pretty dark on me, but it's a pretty shade.


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

&gt;I don't know, my N3 palette's mirror/lid stood up on its own at the perfect angle from the moment I opened it, but after I pulled the lid back &gt;down like the gurus did, it wouldn't ever stay up again. I wish I hadn't have done that. It was stupid of me, but I thought that the design was &gt;such that it would go back, since they all did it- I mean, maybe theirs never stood up and that's why the did it?

*Try to email UD and ask them about the issue. They will probably offer to take a return and then you can get an exchange!*

&gt;Oh and, despite it's being back in stock at UD.com, it's still out of stock at Sephora.com.

*Try Ulta.com. They might have it is you need another right away. *


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 21, 2013)

I purchases my UD Naked 3 at a Sephora in person about a week ago..Maybe I am still in palette awe, but mine is perfect. No smell. No chalkiness. Just beautiful smooth shadows! I personally like the N1 the best but the N3 is my next favorite...(which is weird because I'm cool toned which isn't the N2 suppose to be more cool toned..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I'll go smell my palette one more time juuuuuust to make sure there's no smell


----------



## diana16 (Dec 21, 2013)

Mine didn't have a weird scent and I keep sniffing it lol also Dust isn't "dusty" for me it is a nice shade and I actually use it a lot. I did order it from UD when it first came out but I am glad I have no problem with mine


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I purchases my UD Naked 3 at a Sephora in person about a week ago..Maybe I am still in palette awe, but mine is perfect. No smell. No chalkiness. Just beautiful smooth shadows! I personally like the N1 the best but the N3 is my next favorite...(which is weird because I'm cool toned which isn't the N2 suppose to be more cool toned..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I'll go smell my palette one more time juuuuuust to make sure there's no smell 




Dust isn't as bad as I was expecting, although I've only swatched, I haven't worn it yet. Love Buzz, as expected. But yesterday I used Trick as a lid color... omg! Gorgeous! I think this is my favorite Naked palette. I've been using it everyday since I got it and I never do that.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Dec 21, 2013)

So I am getting mine on Monday. Super disappointed with the bs Sephora has to put me through. All the girls in my area got theirs before me. When mine was shipped out before their.  Called was told they call me back never did. I called them on Friday got hung up on and the list goes on. It will be 16 days after it crossed the border before I get it yeah. I won't be shopping at sephora for the next year. I will take my money to MAC.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 21, 2013)

Not sure if anyone is interested, and I hope this is an okay place to share this, but there is a Silk Naturals dupe out for this palette (and all the other Naked palettes as well): https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139870/naked3-palette-dupe-by-silk-naturals


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 22, 2013)

> So I am getting mine on Monday. Super disappointed with the bs Sephora has to put me through. All the girls in my area got theirs before me. When mine was shipped out before their.Â  Called was told they call me back never did. I called them on Friday got hung up on and the list goes on. It will be 16 days after it crossed the border before I get it yeah. I won't be shopping at sephora for the next year. I will take my money to MAC.


 This happened to me and my other friend. While our best friend ordered days after us, both of ours came late and we all live in the same neighborhood. Sephora gave us the "it's different depending on your address" excuse. Yet again, same neighborhood. I was incredibly annoyed and frustrated. My friend still hasn't received hers.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 22, 2013)

> This happened to me and my other friend. While our best friend ordered days after us, both of ours came late and we all live in the same neighborhood. Sephora gave us the "it's different depending on your address" excuse. Yet again, same neighborhood. I was incredibly annoyed and frustrated. My friend still hasn't received hers.


 Maybe they use different shipping depending on if your house number is even or odd?


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am getting mine on Monday. Super disappointed with the bs Sephora has to put me through. All the girls in my area got theirs before me. When mine was shipped out before their.  Called was told they call me back never did. I called them on Friday got hung up on and the list goes on. It will be 16 days after it crossed the border before I get it yeah. I won't be shopping at sephora for the next year. I will take my money to MAC.
If yours shipped out first, it may be a problem with the shipping company or customs, not Sephora. Customs sometimes does random x-ray exams and that can hold up shipments for days, up to a week. But it doesn't sound like you got decent customer service.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NewportSweetPea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my Naked 3 today for free using my ulta points. Can't wait to play with it. So far the colors look really pretty.
That's awesome!


----------



## katlyne (Dec 27, 2013)

All of my naked palettes smell like piss. And I have all of them. This one and naked basics are the worse two though.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 27, 2013)

I didn't really want this palette at first, but after seeing it was rose colored hues I wanted it. The colors are so gorgeous. I haven't had a problem with any of them being chalky so far. I haven't tried the darkest one yet, but the others are great. I think if I had to chose one of the Naked palettes it would be 3, 1, then 2. Love, love, love it.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have never noticed a smell from any of my UD palettes...so weird!


----------



## monicamarroquin (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of my naked palettes smell like piss. And I have all of them. This one and naked basics are the worse two though.


I completely agree!!! But I love them though... thank god i can't smell my eyelids!!! lol


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 30, 2013)

You guys, I was so excited about this palette and think it's lovely, but I have to admit, I couldn't bring myself to use it. I just looked at it longingly, hahah. I ended up selling it on ebay, making a little money back since I got $15 off from Sephora.

I don't know... I may purchase it again in January to get my birthday gift, but we'll see. I at first really regretted my decision, but I just don't use eyeshadow very much.

Eugh, I don't know. Also, there didn't seem to be that much buzz (haha, get it?) about the palette once it was readily available at stores and on sites. I haven't even seen that great tutorials about it...

Unless I'm missing something?

Is everyone really happy with their purchases?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, I was so excited about this palette and think it's lovely, but I have to admit, I couldn't bring myself to use it. I just looked at it longingly, hahah. I ended up selling it on ebay, making a little money back since I got $15 off from Sephora.

I don't know... I may purchase it again in January to get my birthday gift, but we'll see. I at first really regretted my decision, but I just don't use eyeshadow very much.

Eugh, I don't know. Also, there didn't seem to be that much buzz (haha, get it?) about the palette once it was readily available at stores and on sites. I haven't even seen that great tutorials about it...

Unless I'm missing something?

Is everyone really happy with their purchases?
I'm very happy with it, but I'm an eyeshadow junkie. I used it for about a week straight, then I went back to the Vice II for awhile. I'll be visiting N3 again soon. I mix things up often because I get bored easily, which is why I have so much eyeshadow.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, I was so excited about this palette and think it's lovely, but I have to admit, I couldn't bring myself to use it. I just looked at it longingly, hahah. I ended up selling it on ebay, making a little money back since I got $15 off from Sephora.

I don't know... I may purchase it again in January to get my birthday gift, but we'll see. I at first really regretted my decision, but I just don't use eyeshadow very much.

Eugh, I don't know. Also, there didn't seem to be that much buzz (haha, get it?) about the palette once it was readily available at stores and on sites. I haven't even seen that great tutorials about it...

Unless I'm missing something?

Is everyone really happy with their purchases?
I'm really happy with it!  I don't have a lot of eyeshadow, just the N1 palette and maybe 3 other singles.  (I have a Tarte travel set but I don't count that in my everyday makeup.)  So it was nice for me to be able to supplement/add to my N1 looks with N3.  I know I'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been using it frequently. I love it.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 30, 2013)

@eastofthesun I really enjoy it. At first I didn't want to touch it either! Now I reach for it most days when I'm going the lazy route. I haven't dipped into the darker colors yet, maybe NYE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Dec 30, 2013)

I would rate this palette an 8.5/10. "Darkside" (the second from the right) is my favorite eyeshadow out of this palette, as it's extremely pigmented and produces an amazing color payoff. You can also build color too. I also love the idea that it works well with just about any eyeshadow. "Dust" (the second from the left) is my least favorite. Although it is beautiful, it's not as pigmented as the rest of the shadows.





From Bottom to Top: The original NAKED palette followed by NAKED2 and the latest NAKED3. I think NAKED2 is still my favorite palette of the three. The taupe hued shades are more diverse and adaptable to other shades and I find myself dipping into it more than the others. And I enjoy the original NAKED palette (beige-hued eyeshadows) and NAKED3 (rose-hued eyeshadows) equally in different ways.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2013)

I think they need to repackage NAKED in the same metal casing as NAKED2 and 3.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it would be awesome if they repackaged, but they would get so much flak from the people that love the felt/cardboard. They are already getting a lot of flak for having N3 be the metal casing (I prefer metal). Sigh... I don't have N1 but I don't know whether or not I'll ever get it. I like the big mirrors from my 2+3.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd selfishly be annoyed if they repackaged N1 lol, I hate the packaging and I'd vainly be tempted to buy it again. I think the felt gets dirty and attracts dust. I didn't know N1 had anyone who liked the packaging, though. As for regretting buying N3? Nope! At least not yet. I use a lot of pinks and I really like this palette. It's not my favourite, but it's definitely getting a lot of use.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 30, 2013)

I LOVE the Naked 3 palette! I've worn it everyday since I got it. My Lorac Pro and Naked palettes are jealous but the pink hues are just so gorgeous!


----------



## saku (Dec 30, 2013)

but..but.. i love the packaging of NAKED(1)! the velvety feel and the bronze lettering. am i the only one? &lt;3 UD!


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Is everyone really happy with their purchases?
I've been loving the Naked 3. I'm really glad I got it for Christmas; however, I do think it's an expensive purchase and if you have plenty of make up and are trying to save money, it's an ok product to skip on.


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  but..but.. i love the packaging of NAKED(1)! the velvety feel and the bronze lettering. am i the only one? &lt;3 UD!
I like the velvety feel too!


----------



## Jaly (Dec 30, 2013)

I got the Naked3 for christmas and started using it then...

I LOVE IT!!!!! I use it everyday, and i pretty much do the same look everyday, but every day with that same look i'd look at myself and say "I like this! I like this palette!"

I also had laura Mercier's Artist palette that people are going crazy for, I used that for a week, and every day i'd spend twice the amount of time on my eyes and i'd always end up saying "I dunno about this, it takes too much effort and work"

Finally, after using that palette for a week straight, as I couldn't' bring myself to use it the second week b/c I just grew progressively more angry at that palette, I had to return it.  It would have been my second used item returned in my sephora shopping life...

So given that experience with LM it showed even MORE how much i LOVE my Naked3!!   Its so quick to do my eyes, the colors are greats and i use all the colors! both the light rosy hued colors and the more brown/taupe colors, they are all great!

And b/c of how much I like my Naked3 and how i felt it 'completed' my palettes collection, I feel comfortable passing on others....

my palettes collections are: BalmJovi (for traveling), Lorac Unzipped (now that I have naked 3 i actually use this less as its too shimmery), Too Faced Sephora 15 Anniversary palette (my 'colorful' palette that is also great for travel), Naked 3 (my neutral everyday palette) and KVD Spellbeinding Palette (the COLORS palette).

I think I'm good on both the bright colors and neutral colors for now...   unless a real unique palettes show it self I doubt I would be tempted...


----------



## azalea97 (Dec 30, 2013)

I got both the Naked 1 and Naked 3 (never owned a Naked palette and now I have two!) for Christmas.  I've been wearing nothing but those two palettes since I got them.  I love them!  I thought Naked 3 would be my favorite palette, but the original Naked is.  Naked 3 is a close second and I'm really happy I got it. For years I had searched for decent pink eyeshadow...they all wound up looking pearly white or silver on my lids.  Or they were crazy bright.  Naked 3 actually has pink eyeshadows that look pink when you're wearing them and not just in the pan.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 31, 2013)

I love my Naked 3 palette!  I've been using it almost exclusively since I received it Christmas morning.  It plays well with the other Naked palettes, too!  I think it is truly the 'most naked' of them all; very natural, sweet, and neutral.  Perhaps not as much variation as the others, but so versatile and beautiful.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been using my Naked 3 since I got it and it is my favorite palette. Sometimes I'll use my Nude Tude but 90% of the time N3 is my go to palette


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep, all I have used since I got it is the Naked 3.  All my other pallettes are jealous!


----------



## pride (Dec 31, 2013)

I still don't know which Naked palette to get if I don't have any and can only get one. I've heard OG Naked is better if you like warmer tones, and I think looking at overall swatches, it's my favorite. But I don't really like Gunmetal and I much prefer Blackheart in N3 to Creep. I also already have Sin and Smog from the Ammo palette (though I love Sin, wouldn't mind having another one). Do you ladies think Naked 3 might be the best choice in this case? I just wish it had more darker colors, it seems on the light side.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 2, 2014)

I used my Naked 3 for New Year's Eve last night. I waited because I wanted to have a special look for a special evening. Now that I have deflowered my palette I will be using it more often. hahahahaaaa â€‹

I love how the color dust is sheer so that you can use it as a veil to make other colors shimmer without changing the color much, only adding a hint of pink. I think that is the purpose of the eye shadow. This is a primarily pink palette, yes? 





HAPPY NEW YEAR, Dear MuT Ladies!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 2, 2014)

I am loving my Naked3 pallet, I have used it every single day since December 4th! It's definitely my favorite of the Naked pallets. For so many years I stayed away from pinks but now that I have this pallet I think pinks actually look best and most neutral on my fair skin tone. This was a great buy for me, I actually like it more than I expected to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 2, 2014)

I liked this palette from the beginning, but I have to say the more I've been using it the more I love it! I can honestly say every shade in this palette is wearable on me (even if the 2 darkest shades are only used as liner). I could never say that about any other palette.


----------



## BritVaun (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm completely obsessed with my naked 2 and 3 palettes. I have to use colors from both palettes each day cause I love them so much. They are just beautiful colors. 2 &amp; 3 are definitely must haves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness...I used mine today for the first and I AM IN LOOOOVE.


----------



## PetraElise (Jan 3, 2014)

I love my Naked 3 palette and use it primarily for day looks. I am surprised that I gravitate to the brown tones (Liar, Factory, Mugshot) more than some of the pink ones. And I adore Blackheart, which is very strange because I don't tend to use super dark colors. I find it to be a very useable "black" that blends beautifully.


----------



## ssarcophagus (Jan 3, 2014)

I LOVE Naked3! I had all of them, but I gave my mom my Naked1 palette. Naked3 works the best for my eye and skin color, and I just love love love the colors. The only downside is that when mine came in the mail, one of the eyeshadows was a little destroyed. I didn't care that much, but then two of the eyeshadow pans fell out! And then the clasp broke so I couldn't close it all the way. After that, my husband insisted I send it back. Luckily I'm getting a replacement soon! Sorry for rambling, I just love these palettes so much. I live for neutrals, so I always feel like they were made for me


----------



## lala27 (Jan 4, 2014)

I must be the only one to feel this way... I feel very limited in the number of looks I can make.  It seems I am making the same look only darker or lighter, or I can add the gold in to spice things up a bit.  I have naked 1 &amp; glinda and can do so many different looks with those, but this one not so much.  I received it as a gift for christmas and was going back and forth on if I should return it, but it was sitting there looking so pink and pretty that I just went for the other day.  I would love it if were a smaller pallette (like basics), but for $52 it should keep me occupied for a long time.  The quality is great...except it is loose on the top right corner and blackheart isn't secured in.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lala27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must be the only one to feel this way... I feel very limited in the number of looks I can make.  It seems I am making the same look only darker or lighter, or I can add the gold in to spice things up a bit.  I have naked 1 &amp; glinda and can do so many different looks with those, but this one not so much.  I received it as a gift for christmas and was going back and forth on if I should return it, but it was sitting there looking so pink and pretty that I just went for the other day.  I would love it if were a smaller pallette (like basics), but for $52 it should keep me occupied for a long time.  The quality is great...except it is loose on the top right corner and blackheart isn't secured in.


I really like the palette but I do feel limited as well.  It isn't a be-all-end-all palette, but I don't think UD meant for it to be that way either.  It's just a nice supplement for a makeup stash and different enough from everything else to be something a little special.


----------



## PetraElise (Jan 4, 2014)

> I must be the only one to feel this way... I feel very limited in the number of looks I can make. Â It seems I am making the same look only darker or lighter, or I can add the gold in to spice things up a bit. Â I have naked 1 &amp; glinda and can do so many different looks with those, but this one not so much. Â I received it as a gift for christmas and was going back and forth on if I should return it, but it was sitting there looking so pink and pretty that I just went for the other day. Â I would love it if were a smaller pallette (like basics), but for $52 it should keep me occupied for a long time. Â The quality is great...except it is loose on the top right corner and blackheart isn't secured in.


 I agree with you that there is less versatility with this palette than others I own, but I think it's only an issue if you only have this one palette. I've been using the colors in conjunction with other shadows I have with great results. And I feel quite comfortable just taking the Naked3 on a weekend trip. If it were a longer trip, I would just add in one of my Lorac Sweet Temptations bars for additional looks. I have noticed that when I do looks from the Naked 3 palette, my husband comments that he loves my makeup, so that's a big seller for me!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 4, 2014)

i might be the only one who likes Naked 1 the best... I've repeatedly swatched all 3 palettes in store and don't like 2 or 3 as much.


----------



## lala27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Megan... I love my naked 1. I never tried naked 2 so I can't comment, but I chose to buy 1 over 2  so must like it better.   I also like the velvet feel of naked 1 better, otoh I like the big mirrors in 2 &amp; 3.  I even pull out the mirror in naked basics instead of naked 1.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i might be the only one who likes Naked 1 the best... I've repeatedly swatched all 3 palettes in store and don't like 2 or 3 as much. 

I bought N1 when it first came out, N3 last month and my sister got me N2 as a surprise, and honestly N1 is still my favorite.  I really like the additions 2 and 3 bring but I think 1 is the palette I will buy over and over as long as they make it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 5, 2014)

I think I love the Naked 3 the best only because it's so great for a peaches and cream complexion like mine. My skin is so pale with pink undertones so it just highlights my natural skin tone. Don't get me wrong, I love my Naked and Naked 2 as well, but there's just something oh so pretty and feminine about the Naked 3!


----------



## mangoice (Jan 8, 2014)

I love the N3 more than N1 &amp; N2. I'm in Love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 8, 2014)

URGENT: The N3 palette is now officially back in stock on Sephora.com!!!! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I love the Naked 3 the best only because it's so great for a peaches and cream complexion like mine. My skin is so pale with pink undertones so it just highlights my natural skin tone. Don't get me wrong, I love my Naked and Naked 2 as well, but there's just something oh so pretty and feminine about the Naked 3!
Aww man, now I'm kicking myself for selling mine. I want it now, but I'm on a no-buy this month. Maybe in February... but maybe never. I have the Lorac Pro Palette, and I don't even use it. I'm so bad about using eyeshadow- maybe if I start creating some go-to looks and use my Pro palette more, I can justify getting myself the N3 palette. It's so pretty and I want it so bad!

I'm glad all of you are enjoying yours!

Show me some of your everyday looks with your N3, will you? I'd love to see what you all have come up with!!!


----------



## SHYLAMOMA (Jan 9, 2014)

I just don't get what all the fuss is about with these freaking UD palettesâ€¦


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SHYLAMOMA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just don't get what all the fuss is about with these freaking UD palettesâ€¦

'Cause they're PURDY! lol I absolutely love the pigmentation and creaminess of the shadows. Did I mention they're pretty?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SHYLAMOMA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just don't get what all the fuss is about with these freaking UD palettesâ€¦

'Cause they're PURDY! lol I absolutely love the pigmentation and creaminess of the shadows. Did I mention they're pretty?






For me it's economical to purchase it in a palette than individually.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
For me it's economical to purchase it in a palette than individually.

And because it's pretty, @zadidoll, it's pretty


----------



## twotonetiff (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmmmm, I have naked 2 and fair complexion and love it, should I get naked 3? Also I hate the brush it comes with, it doesnt go on well, and it's not very pigmented, so I use my finger and it goes on so much better, I know that's awful to do, is there a brush you recommend?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmmm, I have naked 2 and fair complexion and love it, should I get naked 3? Also I hate the brush it comes with, it doesnt go on well, and it's not very pigmented, so I use my finger and it goes on so much better, I know that's awful to do, is there a brush you recommend?
I love the Real Techniques shader brush (and the 5-piece eye set) and the Sonia Kashuk shader brush for my Naked palettes.  The brushes included in the palette are great for concealer, but not for eyeshadow.

I am the wrong person to ask if you should get any sort of UD Naked palette; I will always answer with a resounding YES!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmmm, I have naked 2 and fair complexion and love it, should I get naked 3? Also I hate the brush it comes with, it doesnt go on well, and it's not very pigmented, so I use my finger and it goes on so much better, I know that's awful to do, is there a brush you recommend?


Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the Real Techniques shader brush (and the 5-piece eye set) and the Sonia Kashuk shader brush for my Naked palettes.  The brushes included in the palette are great for concealer, but not for eyeshadow.

I am the wrong person to ask if you should get any sort of UD Naked palette; I will always answer with a resounding YES! 





Haha, I agree with @coffeecardigan! I'd say yes too! @twotonetiff does your fair complexion have pink undertones or yellow? The Naked 3 is beautiful on pink toned complexions! coffeecardigan also make an excellent brush choice, I love using the Real Techniques shader brush. I like using a mix of applying with the brush first, then if I want more pigmentation, I'll add more with my fingertips. I always finish it up with a setting spray that way the pigmentation lasts longer since I'm applying it a bit more thickly than usual with that method.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 15, 2014)

Wait.. Why isn't the brush good for eyeshadow?:icon_redf


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 15, 2014)

> Wait.. Why isn't the brush good for eyeshadow?:icon_redf


 For me, I find that it causes more fallout and that the shadow doesn't stick well to the brush. It's just... plastic-y imo. I sometimes use it to pat eyeshadow on, but I also think it's better to use a different brush. As far as the hype with UD palettes? I don't get it either. I LOVE my Naked3 but my Naked1 usually just sits there. The quality is decent for the price. The colours offer a lot of variation. If someone isn't interested in those kinds of looks then they should pass. Personally, I think there are better eyeshadows than UDs but it's worth it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmmm, I have naked 2 and fair complexion and love it, should I get naked 3? Also I hate the brush it comes with, it doesnt go on well, and it's not very pigmented, so I use my finger and it goes on so much better, I know that's awful to do, is there a brush you recommend?

the Naked 3 brush is different from the Naked 1/2; I've been LOVING it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> elf $1 shadow brushes works well; there are also other brushes by real techniques, sigma, and sedona lace that works really well


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got both the Naked 1 and Naked 3 (never owned a Naked palette and now I have two!) for Christmas.  I've been wearing nothing but those two palettes since I got them.  I love them! * I thought Naked 3 would be my favorite palette, but the original Naked is*.  Naked 3 is a close second and I'm really happy I got it. For years I had searched for decent pink eyeshadow...they all wound up looking pearly white or silver on my lids.  Or they were crazy bright.  Naked 3 actually has pink eyeshadows that look pink when you're wearing them and not just in the pan.
Did I say that?  Lol.  I think I have to retract that statement.  The more I use Naked 3 the more I love it.  It is my all time favorite palette.  All the colors are soooo beautiful and work well with my blonde hair, blue eyes, and light skintone.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did I say that?  Lol.  I think I have to retract that statement.  The more I use Naked 3 the more I love it.  It is my all time favorite palette.  All the colors are soooo beautiful and work well with my blonde hair, blue eyes, and light skintone.
Awesome! Good to hear!


----------

